# لية احنا مكروهين



## monlove (30 يناير 2007)

ممكن نتناقش مع بعض في موضوع 

لية المسيحين مكروهين من المسلمين اية اللي احنا عملناه عشان نتكروة وياري اعرف اراكم
موضوع بتاع البنت اللي اسمها ميرنا اللي اتخطفت لية اية الصبح في كدة لية بتكرهونا لية رغم اني احنا بنحاول بجميع الطرق يبقي في محبة بين الجميع ؟؟؟؟


----------



## monlove (30 يناير 2007)

فين رددكم عايز اشوفها


----------



## بنت الفادى (30 يناير 2007)

لما تعرف الرد ابقا قولى​


----------



## truth way (30 يناير 2007)

والله يا اخي انا زاتي مستغرب رغم انني مش في مصر ومتحير منهم كمان ولكن اقول لله في خلقه شاون


----------



## أنـا الإســلام ربـّانـي (30 يناير 2007)

بــصــراحــة...؟

رغـم أنها مشاركتي الأولى 


إلى أنني شعرت وبعمق أنك ترمي إلى شيء أكبر من حرقة التـساؤل !

نعم، إنك تريد إشعال نار الفتنة وتريد أن تُــشــعر جماعتك النصرانية في المنتدى بأننا نكن لهم الحقد والكراهية!

إذن يا أسـتــاذ لماذا نحن هنا؟؟؟

نحن هنا لكي نناقشكم ونحاوركم ويطرح كل طرف أسئلته وآرائه

راجع أسلوبك المثير.


----------



## monlove (30 يناير 2007)

أنـا الإســلام ربـّانـي قال:


> بــصــراحــة...؟
> 
> رغـم أنها مشاركتي الأولى
> 
> ...



يا استاذ انا اللي هستفادة من الكلام اللي انت بتقولة بس انا يحز في نفسي ملي بيحصل 
وعمري ما فكرت في اللي انت بتقولة دة ابدا


----------



## بنت الفادى (30 يناير 2007)

أنـا الإســلام ربـّانـي قال:


> بــصــراحــة...؟
> 
> رغـم أنها مشاركتي الأولى
> 
> ...




الحقيقه هو اكيد بيعمل فتنه بصراحه انا عارفه

بس انت شايف انكم مش بتكرهونا يعنى 
اسمع شيوخك يوم الجمعه بيقولو ايه فى المكرفونات  وليه الجمعه فى صلات الفجر
اسمع كويس
شوف رسوالك اللى بيقول  وامرت ان اقاتل الناس حتى يؤمنو ان لا اله الله الله وان ................الخ
بتحبونا قوى حضرتكم
بتخافو على زعلنا
بصراحه ضحكتنى​


----------



## monlove (30 يناير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> الحقيقه هو اكيد بيعمل فتنه بصراحه انا عارفه
> 
> بس انت شايف انكم مش بتكرهونا يعنى
> اسمع شيوخك يوم الجمعه بيقولو ايه فى المكرفونات  وليه الجمعه فى صلات الفجر
> ...


صدقيني يا بنت المسيح انا كل اللي كنت عايز اعرفة هو سر كرههم لينا وغير كدة انا اية اللي هستفادة لما اعمل فتنة ذي ما هو بيقول


----------



## monlove (30 يناير 2007)

وشكرا علي محبتك يا بنت الفادي ومرورك علي الموضوع


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 يناير 2007)

لا تعليق


----------



## monlove (31 يناير 2007)

اية خلصت رردكم


----------



## بنت الفادى (31 يناير 2007)

monlove قال:


> صدقيني يا بنت المسيح انا كل اللي كنت عايز اعرفة هو سر كرههم لينا وغير كدة انا اية اللي هستفادة لما اعمل فتنة ذي ما هو بيقول




انا متاكدة من كلامك ومصدئك طبعا انا بتريق على الاستاذ طبعا
اوع تاخد كلامى جدا انا بهزر​


----------



## jim_halim (1 فبراير 2007)

سلام و نعمة للكل . 


 بص المسيحيين مكروهين في الدول العربية لأسباب كتيرة جداً .. 

لكن من أهمها : 

1- التيار الديني المتطرف المنتشر في الدول العربية .. اللي بيكفر كل من هو غير مسلم .. 
بل و في بعض الأحيان كمان بيكفر بعض المسلمين اللي مش مواليين للفكر بتاعه .. 

2- كون أننا أقلية ... فدايماً الأقليات مكروهة ..في أي بلد في العالم ...  بس بتختلف من بلد لبلد كيف تعالج هذا الوضع و تحفظ حقوق الأقليات ...  و طبعاً في بلاد زي بلادنا مثلاً .. بتنكر أن فيه مشكلة أصلاً .. و بالشكل ده المشكلة بتكبر و ما بتتحلش ..


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (1 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> ممكن نتناقش مع بعض في موضوع
> 
> لية المسيحين مكروهين من المسلمين اية اللي احنا عملناه عشان نتكروة وياري اعرف اراكم
> موضوع بتاع البنت اللي اسمها ميرنا اللي اتخطفت لية اية الصبح في كدة لية بتكرهونا لية رغم اني احنا بنحاول بجميع الطرق يبقي في محبة بين الجميع ؟؟؟؟



السلام عليكم

سأحدثك بكل صراحه...انا لم اكن اكره المسيحيين ابدا وكان لي صديقا مسيحيا منذ كنت في 2 ابتدائي وحتي الان وانا في 3 كليه,واصدقاء ونكلم بعض ونخرج مع بعض رغم ان كل واحد راح مكان..انا اتكلم عن نفسي الان...لكن اول ما دخلت هذا المنتدي بدأ الاحترام يقل اتجاه المسيحيين وقد يصل الي حد الكره...فقط ادخلي علي ساحه سب الاسلام-اقصد حوار الاديان وستري ما يهولك...لم اكن اعتقد ابدا ان كل هذه السباب والشتائم والكره يخرج من المسيحيين الذي يسكنون معنا في بلدنا..بل كنت اعتقد انكم مسالمين..فلا تتصوري عندما يصافحني زميل مسيحي في الكليه ويظهر علي عينيه التودد اليكي ثم تجديه يسب ويشتم في رسولنا الكريم...إذا ما هذا...هل هو إخفاء الكراهيه لنا واظهار حب سطحي؟؟؟
سأحكي لكي قصه صغيره لا اعلم مدي صحتها...في الكنيسه يقولون إذا رأيت مسلم يغرق وحوله مسلمون كن انت اول من بنقذه واذا رأيت مسلم يغرق وليس حوله احد اذهب انت وأغرقه!!!
اتمني ان اجد منك الاجابه ...لماذا انتم ايضا تكرهونا بل وتسبونا وتسبوا رسولنا؟؟؟

اقبلوا تحياتي.


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

علي خطي الحبيب محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> سأحدثك بكل صراحه...انا لم اكن اكره المسيحيين ابدا وكان لي صديقا مسيحيا منذ كنت في 2 ابتدائي وحتي الان وانا في 3 كليه,واصدقاء ونكلم بعض ونخرج مع بعض رغم ان كل واحد راح مكان..انا اتكلم عن نفسي الان...لكن اول ما دخلت هذا المنتدي بدأ الاحترام يقل اتجاه المسيحيين وقد يصل الي حد الكره...فقط ادخلي علي ساحه سب الاسلام-اقصد حوار الاديان وستري ما يهولك...لم اكن اعتقد ابدا ان كل هذه السباب والشتائم والكره يخرج من المسيحيين الذي يسكنون معنا في بلدنا..بل كنت اعتقد انكم مسالمين..فلا تتصوري عندما يصافحني زميل مسيحي في الكليه ويظهر علي عينيه التودد اليكي ثم تجديه يسب ويشتم في رسولنا الكريم...إذا ما هذا...هل هو إخفاء الكراهيه لنا واظهار حب سطحي؟؟؟
> سأحكي لكي قصه صغيره لا اعلم مدي صحتها...في الكنيسه يقولون إذا رأيت مسلم يغرق وحوله مسلمون كن انت اول من بنقذه واذا رأيت مسلم يغرق وليس حوله احد اذهب انت وأغرقه!!!
> ...



طبعا لا عشان المسيح علمنا اني حنا نحب بعضنا بعضنا 
وبالعكس انا نفسي اشوف محبة واد بين جميع الناس 
وشكرا علي مشركتك


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة للكل .
> 
> 
> بص المسيحيين مكروهين في الدول العربية لأسباب كتيرة جداً ..
> ...



شكرا علي رددك الجميل وعلي مرورك 
وربنا يعوضك


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> انا متاكدة من كلامك ومصدئك طبعا انا بتريق على الاستاذ طبعا
> اوع تاخد كلامى جدا انا بهزر​



انا بشكرك علي محبتك الغالية دي 
وشكرا علي مرورك:36_3_11: :36_3_11: :36_3_11:


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (1 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> طبعا لا عشان المسيح علمنا اني حنا نحب بعضنا بعضنا
> وبالعكس انا نفسي اشوف محبة واد بين جميع الناس
> وشكرا علي مشركتك



اتمني ان اري تلك المحبه من المسيحيين اولا وفي حال انكم كرهتونا انتوا الخاسريين مش احنا ,لأننا اغلبيه وساعتها حتحسوا انكم مقاطعين ومقهورين....
اتمني انا اجد اشخاص مسيحين لا ينافقونا ويكون في محبه حقيقيه مش محبه ووراها كره اعمي.

اقبلوا تحياتي.


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

علي خطي الحبيب محمد قال:


> اتمني ان اري تلك المحبه من المسيحيين اولا وفي حال انكم كرهتونا انتوا الخاسريين مش احنا ,لأننا اغلبيه وساعتها حتحسوا انكم مقاطعين ومقهورين....
> اتمني انا اجد اشخاص مسيحين لا ينافقونا ويكون في محبه حقيقيه مش محبه ووراها كره اعمي.
> 
> اقبلوا تحياتي.



صدقني المحبة موجودة بس عايزة اللي يبتدي بنفسة عشان تكبر وتثمر 
ومش في المنتدي بس ولكن كمان في كل مكان بس كل وةاحد يبدا بنفسة
وربنا يباركك علي ردك


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

مستني رددكم


----------



## masry_1979 (1 فبراير 2007)

> السلام عليكم
> 
> سأحدثك بكل صراحه...انا لم اكن اكره المسيحيين ابدا وكان لي صديقا مسيحيا منذ كنت في 2 ابتدائي وحتي الان وانا في 3 كليه,واصدقاء ونكلم بعض ونخرج مع بعض رغم ان كل واحد راح مكان..انا اتكلم عن نفسي الان...لكن اول ما دخلت هذا المنتدي بدأ الاحترام يقل اتجاه المسيحيين وقد يصل الي حد الكره...فقط ادخلي علي ساحه سب الاسلام-اقصد حوار الاديان وستري ما يهولك...لم اكن اعتقد ابدا ان كل هذه السباب والشتائم والكره يخرج من المسيحيين الذي يسكنون معنا في بلدنا..بل كنت اعتقد انكم مسالمين..فلا تتصوري عندما يصافحني زميل مسيحي في الكليه ويظهر علي عينيه التودد اليكي ثم تجديه يسب ويشتم في رسولنا الكريم...إذا ما هذا...هل هو إخفاء الكراهيه لنا واظهار حب سطحي؟؟؟
> سأحكي لكي قصه صغيره لا اعلم مدي صحتها...في الكنيسه يقولون إذا رأيت مسلم يغرق وحوله مسلمون كن انت اول من بنقذه واذا رأيت مسلم يغرق وليس حوله احد اذهب انت وأغرقه!!!
> ...




صدقت والله يا على خطى الحبيب فأنا ارى ذلك جيدا فهذا صديقي المقرب لي وجدته في أحد المنتديات يسب في رسولي ويشتمه وهو لي صديق مقرب ومن يدعي أننا نشتمهم فلا والله هذه ليست شتيمة او سب .
أقولها بأعلى صوتي آية الكفر ليست شتيمة وأنها توصيف فأنت يا مسيحي كافر بديني وأنا أيضا كمسلم كافر بدينك فأنت كافر وأنا كافر وأنت مؤمن وأنا مؤمن .
توصيف وليست شتيمة توصيف المفروض أنه من وجهة نظركم تفتخروا به بأنكم كفرتم بالقرآن .

فأنا أسلامي لا يدعوني لكرهك ولا المبالغة في محبتك ولكن يدعوني الى المودة والتعامل المحترم .​


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (1 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> صدقني المحبة موجودة بس عايزة اللي يبتدي بنفسة عشان تكبر وتثمر
> ومش في المنتدي بس ولكن كمان في كل مكان بس كل وةاحد يبدا بنفسة
> وربنا يباركك علي ردك



انا سابدأ بنفسي...

انتظروا موضوع قريب مني علي في المنتدي العام.


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

amrooo قال:


> يامسلمين سيبوكم منهم
> دول عالم معقدين
> حاسين بعقدة النقص



يعني انت من رايك اللي عايز يعرف اية سبب كروهكم لينا يبفي معقد
بطلب من ربنا يفتح بصرتك


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

masry_1979 قال:


> صدقت والله يا على خطى الحبيب فأنا ارى ذلك جيدا فهذا صديقي المقرب لي وجدته في أحد المنتديات يسب في رسولي ويشتمه وهو لي صديق مقرب ومن يدعي أننا نشتمهم فلا والله هذه ليست شتيمة او سب .
> أقولها بأعلى صوتي آية الكفر ليست شتيمة وأنها توصيف فأنت يا مسيحي كافر بديني وأنا أيضا كمسلم كافر بدينك فأنت كافر وأنا كافر وأنت مؤمن وأنا مؤمن .
> توصيف وليست شتيمة توصيف المفروض أنه من وجهة نظركم تفتخروا به بأنكم كفرتم بالقرآن .
> 
> فأنا أسلامي لا يدعوني لكرهك ولا المبالغة في محبتك ولكن يدعوني الى المودة والتعامل المحترم .​



انا مش طاب غير المودة والتعامل المحترم


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

masry_1979 قال:


> صدقت والله يا على خطى الحبيب فأنا ارى ذلك جيدا فهذا صديقي المقرب لي وجدته في أحد المنتديات يسب في رسولي ويشتمه وهو لي صديق مقرب ومن يدعي أننا نشتمهم فلا والله هذه ليست شتيمة او سب .
> أقولها بأعلى صوتي آية الكفر ليست شتيمة وأنها توصيف فأنت يا مسيحي كافر بديني وأنا أيضا كمسلم كافر بدينك فأنت كافر وأنا كافر وأنت مؤمن وأنا مؤمن .
> توصيف وليست شتيمة توصيف المفروض أنه من وجهة نظركم تفتخروا به بأنكم كفرتم بالقرآن .
> 
> فأنا أسلامي لا يدعوني لكرهك ولا المبالغة في محبتك ولكن يدعوني الى المودة والتعامل المحترم .​



انا مش طالب غير المودة والتعامل المحترم


----------



## بنت الفادى (1 فبراير 2007)

علي خطي الحبيب محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> سأحدثك بكل صراحه...انا لم اكن اكره المسيحيين ابدا وكان لي صديقا مسيحيا منذ كنت في 2 ابتدائي وحتي الان وانا في 3 كليه,واصدقاء ونكلم بعض ونخرج مع بعض رغم ان كل واحد راح مكان..انا اتكلم عن نفسي الان...لكن اول ما دخلت هذا المنتدي بدأ الاحترام يقل اتجاه المسيحيين وقد يصل الي حد الكره...فقط ادخلي علي ساحه سب الاسلام-اقصد حوار الاديان وستري ما يهولك...لم اكن اعتقد ابدا ان كل هذه السباب والشتائم والكره يخرج من المسيحيين الذي يسكنون معنا في بلدنا..بل كنت اعتقد انكم مسالمين..فلا تتصوري عندما يصافحني زميل مسيحي في الكليه ويظهر علي عينيه التودد اليكي ثم تجديه يسب ويشتم في رسولنا الكريم...إذا ما هذا...هل هو إخفاء الكراهيه لنا واظهار حب سطحي؟؟؟
> سأحكي لكي قصه صغيره لا اعلم مدي صحتها...في الكنيسه يقولون إذا رأيت مسلم يغرق وحوله مسلمون كن انت اول من بنقذه واذا رأيت مسلم يغرق وليس حوله احد اذهب انت وأغرقه!!!
> ...




ايه يا استاذى الفاضل الكلام اللى بتقوله دا
بص انا هقولك حاجه
احنا عمرنا ما شتمنا مسلم ولا الفنا كلام احنا بنجيب منكتب من القران والاحديث ونسال هنسال مين غير المسلمين
هاخد اسئلتى من القران اروح لواحد مسيحى يعنى يفسرهالى
لالالالا انا متعودش على كدا انا باخد الحكمه من افواه الحكماء
لما اكون محتاجه حاجه اروح اخدها من صحبها لانه اكتر واحد بيقدر  يوصلهالى صح
كل الحكايه اننا محتجين ردكم على الكلام المكتوب فى قرانكم عن رسولكم
من غير اى غلط بنقدم السوال بس لو اتقابل باهانه فينا اللى بيرد مش الكل دى حاجه
الحاجه التانيه مين اللى قال لسيادتك  انى الكنيسه قالتلنا  

سأحكي لكي قصه صغيره لا اعلم مدي صحتها...في الكنيسه يقولون إذا رأيت مسلم يغرق وحوله مسلمون كن انت اول من بنقذه واذا رأيت مسلم يغرق وليس حوله احد اذهب انت وأغرقه!!!

مكتوب فى كتابى المقدس 
" احبو اعدائكم باركو لاعنيكم احسنو الى مبغضيكم صلو لاجل الذين يسئون اليكم"
دا المكتوب فى كتابى ودى تعاليم كنيستى
انا متاكدة انى اللى حكالك القصه دى مش مسيحى ولا يعرف حاجه عن المسحيه
وزى ما قولت لحضرتك
لما تكون عايز تعرف اى معلومه اعرفها من اللى يقدر يجبهالك صح
يعنى متاخدش الكتاب المقدس وتروح لشيخ الجامع يفسرهولك
وانا عايزة اقولك حاجه
برغم اللى بيحصلنا احنا المسحين من الاسلام
احنا بنحب كل المسلمين وعمرنا مكرهنا اى انسان وبنتمنى من كل قلوبنا وكمان بنصلى انى ربنا 
يرشدكم ويقويكم
ربنا معاك استاذى الفاضل ورجاء تقولنا جبت منين القصه الغريبه بتاعه البحر دى
ورجاء تانى من فضلك
حاول تقرا الكتاب المقدس وشوفه بيقول ايه بنفسك متسمعش كلام من برة وترددة


----------



## بنت الفادى (1 فبراير 2007)

amrooo قال:


> يامسلمين سيبوكم منهم
> دول عالم معقدين
> حاسين بعقدة النقص




ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عقد نقص
لالالا بصراحه عندك حقك

اضحكتنى
هههههههههههههههههههه
نقص فى ايه بقا يا استاذنا الكريم ياريت توضحلنا شويه​


----------



## بنت الفادى (1 فبراير 2007)

masry_1979 قال:


> صدقت والله يا على خطى الحبيب فأنا ارى ذلك جيدا فهذا صديقي المقرب لي وجدته في أحد المنتديات يسب في رسولي ويشتمه وهو لي صديق مقرب ومن يدعي أننا نشتمهم فلا والله هذه ليست شتيمة او سب .
> أقولها بأعلى صوتي آية الكفر ليست شتيمة وأنها توصيف فأنت يا مسيحي كافر بديني وأنا أيضا كمسلم كافر بدينك فأنت كافر وأنا كافر وأنت مؤمن وأنا مؤمن .
> توصيف وليست شتيمة توصيف المفروض أنه من وجهة نظركم تفتخروا به بأنكم كفرتم بالقرآن .
> 
> فأنا أسلامي لا يدعوني لكرهك ولا المبالغة في محبتك ولكن يدعوني الى المودة والتعامل المحترم .​





اةة صح انا كافره بقرانك ورسولك ودا فخر لى ولكل مسيحى مفيهاش كلام
بس موضوع المودة والرحمه دا مش بعيد عنكم شويه
فين المودة والرحمه لما تتركو لينا اضيق الطرق
فين المودة والرحمه لما فرد رسولكم الجزيه يا اما الجزيه يا الموت يا دخول الاسلام
فى حد فى الدنيا عبد اله غصب عنه اهو رسولك عمل كدا
دخل بلدنا موت جدودنا وحرم كتير من عائلات المسحين من الاستمرار فى المسحيه لانهم مش قادرين يدفعو الجزيه
فين المودة والرحمه لما رسولك بيقول 
وجعلت رزقى تحت ظل سيفى
يعنى حياته كلها بالسيف
فين الرحمه يا مسلم واحنا كل يوم بنشوف واحد بيدبح وكل جريمته انو كافر بمحمد واله محمد
فين الرحمه  فين الرحمه


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عقد نقص
> لالالا بصراحه عندك حقك
> 
> ...



شكرا لمرورك وردودك الجميلة جدا 
وربنا يزيدك معلومات وتقرب من ربنا كمان وكمان


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> اةة صح انا كافره بقرانك ورسولك ودا فخر لى ولكل مسيحى مفيهاش كلام
> بس موضوع المودة والرحمه دا مش بعيد عنكم شويه
> فين المودة والرحمه لما تتركو لينا اضيق الطرق
> فين المودة والرحمه لما فرد رسولكم الجزيه يا اما الجزيه يا الموت يا دخول الاسلام
> ...



انا من راي يا بنت الفادي اننا نفتح صفحة جديدة بينا وبين بعض اخوة محبين بعضنا بعض لكن ذكر الماضي الاليم مش هيفيد حاجة وانا قلت له قبل كدة احنا مش عايزين غير مودة واحترام متبادل
عشان نقدر نعيش في سلام

وشكرا علي مرورك


----------



## بنت الفادى (1 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> انا من راي يا بنت الفادي اننا نفتح صفحة جديدة بينا وبين بعض اخوة محبين بعضنا بعض لكن ذكر الماضي الاليم مش هيفيد حاجة وانا قلت له قبل كدة احنا مش عايزين غير مودة واحترام متبادل
> عشان نقدر نعيش في سلام
> 
> وشكرا علي مرورك



محدش قال حاجه احنا اخوات وعايشين كلنا فى بلد واحدة مطلوب منهم يحبونا زى ما احنا بنحبهم
عارفه هما لو حبونا لاننا بشر زيهم هيعرفو يعملونا ازاى لكن هما فكرين انى مفيش غيرهم 
اى حد يتكلم عن الاسلام يجو علينا احنا
بابا الفتيكان قال كلمتين قامو على المسحين فى مصر شايفه الموضوع حصل فى الفاتيكان  المصرين زمبهم ايه 
الكاركتير بتاع الدنيمارك صحيه فى الدنمارك اعتقلو واحد مسيحى مصرى لانه بياكل جبنه دنماركى
شيفين العقل يا اخوة
ويرجعو يقولو مودة ورحمه
وارجع واقول احنا بنعتبرهم اخوة وربنا امرنا بحب الاعداء فما بالك لو المسلم كان عايش مسالم معانا اكيد هنحبهم
على فكرة البيت اللى انا سكنه فيه كلمه مسلمين احنا الاسرة الوحيدة المسحيه
كلنا بنخاف على بعض ونود بعض 
عارفين ليه
لاننا بنعامل بعض كا بشر 
زى ما بنقول الدين لله والوطن للجميع
ياريت تعرفو الموضوع دا كويس
الله يرضى عليكم​


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

ردك جميل جدا 
وياريت هما يتفهموا النقطة دي


----------



## abn_almadinah (1 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا اخ monlove  ويا اخت بنت الفادي بصراحه حيرتوني بشوف كلام منكم اعجب بكم وبشوف كلام يخوفني لاكن انا حاخد بحسن النيه واقلكم كلام عن نفسي انا وماليه بكلام خطب المساجد وانت ما لكم بكلام كباركم فانا متفق معكم انه لازم يكون بينا حب وتفاهم ولو كنا مختلفين وهده ما امركم بيه دينكم وما امرنا بيه ديننا بقول الله عز وجل ( لتجدن اشد الناس عداوة للذين امنوا اليهود والذين اشركو ولتجدن اقربهم مودة للذين امنوا الذين قالوا انا نصارى ذلك بان منهم قسيسين ورهبانا وانهم لا يستكبرون (82) المائدة واما عن القتال والجزيه فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقاتل اهل الكتاب لا من اليهود ولا المسيحين ولم ياخد منهم جزيه بالعكس جاور الياهود بالمدينه المنوره ولاكن امر الله كان اخد الجزيه وقتال لمن انتم تعتبروهم كفار وهم منكم والايه واضحه قال الله تعال( قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الاخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم لله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين اوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون (29) وقالت اليهود عزيز ابن الله وقالت النصارى المسيح ابن الله ذلك قولهم بافواههم يضاهئون قول الذين كفروا من قبل قاتلهم الله انى يؤفكون (30) سورة التوبة   فالمطلوب قتالهم والاخد منهم الجزيه هم من لم يطيعو الله و رسله الذي انزلهم الله لهم فضل من عنده سبحانه ان يدلهم على طريق الحق قبل ان يهلكو وغضب الله على بعض اليهود والنصارى وليس الكل بسبب انهم شاركو رسله بملكه والله غيور على ملك لقول الله ( قل هو الله احد 1 الله الصمد 2  لم يلد ولم يولد 3 ولم يكن له كفوا احد 4 ) الاخلاص وعلى فكره اعرف انو في كثير من المسلمين اجمعو الكفر على كل اهل الكتاب وطبعا من اجمع هده فهو كافر بايات الله الذي تثبت عكس ذلك فالله عز وجل ما قال كلهم ما يؤمنو بالله واليوم الاخر ولاكن قال البعض وشهد الله بكثير من لايات لهم بانهم مؤمنون اتمنى تشوفو ردودي بالمواضيع يوجد فيها ايات بينات وادا في احد يبغى يتحاور معايه وحتى لو مهاجم الدين الاسلامي حكون معاه باشد اللطف واتفاهم معاه ادا كانت نيتوصافيه وحاب انه يعرف الحقيقه ولاكن ادا اكتشفت ان الشيطان مسيطر عليه ليظلنا ويلد البغضاء بيننا ويدخل الكبر والغرور بقلوبنا فحبعد عنو على طول لانه الله عز وجل امر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بان لا يجادل الي يبغى يضل فلن يهديه الله ولاكن كان مرسول يذكر المؤمنين قال الله عز وجل للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ولو شاء ربك لأمن من في الأرض كلهم جميعا أفانت تكره الناس حتى يكونوا مؤمنين (99) سورة يونس وعلى فكره هده العتاب كان الله عز وجل يعاتب فيه اغلب الابياء والرسل لما يشوفوفهم خايفين على الناس وبيحاولو انهم يهدوهم عشان يرجو لله وعندكم قصص الانبياء بكتبكم واضحه مثل قصة موسى عليه السلام مع الياهود
المهم نترك الكبر الي فينا عشان يهدينا الله لاحسن ما بديانتنا ويهديكم لاحسن ما بديانتكم ولا ننسى دائما ان الله عز وجل يكره الكبر والتعالي ويغفر المعصيه والدليل انه الشيطان لما تكبر وقال ااسجد لمن خلقته من طين وانا من نار جعلو الله ملعون لاخر يوم ولاكن لما ادم عليه السلام عصى امر ربه واكل من الشجره غفر له ذنبه 
والله اعلم وقادر ان يهدينا وان نكون اخوان بتوحيدنا بكل شي لله ونعترف ان كل فضل جانا جا خالص من الله عز وجل وهوه سبحانه الي سخر لنا الانبياء والرسل ولم يسخرو انفسهم يعني الفضل لله وحده سبحانه 
والله اعلم وان شالله يغفري ويغفركم اي خطيئه اكتسبناها ولانعلمها او نعلمها ونوجه له الشكر خالص عما نعلم من نعم وما لا نعلم
اخوكم ابن المدينة


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (1 فبراير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> محدش قال حاجه احنا اخوات وعايشين كلنا فى بلد واحدة مطلوب منهم يحبونا زى ما احنا بنحبهم
> عارفه هما لو حبونا لاننا بشر زيهم هيعرفو يعملونا ازاى لكن هما فكرين انى مفيش غيرهم
> اى حد يتكلم عن الاسلام يجو علينا احنا
> بابا الفتيكان قال كلمتين قامو على المسحين فى مصر شايفه الموضوع حصل فى الفاتيكان  المصرين زمبهم ايه
> ...



قام الناس علي كلام بابا الفاتيكان لأنه اساء للاسلام...اكيد اخدنا موقف من المصريين المسيحيين..لأن كلكم مسيحين...هتقولوا ذنبنا ايه؟؟ادخلي علي ساحه حوار الاديان وانتي تعرفي الاجابه...ان عقاب المسيحيين في مصر يفوق بكثير ما قاله البابا ولكن لا احد او قليل من يعلم حقيقتكم.
رسوم الدنمارك...ذنبكوا فيها ايه؟؟؟لو بصيتي علي امضاءات المسيحيين بالمنتدي شوفي الصور دي منتشره ازاي وعلي سبيل المثال العضو لاكي برو....لو ملسمي مصر عرفوا ان الصور دي محببه ليكم اوي كده وانكم بتنشروها لتمت مقاطعه المسيحيين المصريين في كل شئ ولكنتم احسستم انكم في قهر شديد..

انا عن نفسي اتضايق من ذلك جدا وباستطاعتي ان اشن حمله بتعريف المسلمين بطريقه تفكير المسيحيين وكم السباب الذي نتعرض له حيث اكتب في منتديات كثيره واعمل كصحفي ولي كلمه مسموعه لكن ما فائده ذلك...سيؤدي ذلك الي الفتنه..والفتنه اشد من القتل...إذا نصبر عليكم فقط للحفاظ علي بلدنا الحبيب مصر..

اقبلوا تحياتي.


----------



## abn_almadinah (1 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك على خطى الحبيب
مشعل الفتنه هوه صاحبها الله يبعدك عن الفتنه واشعالها وكل الموجودين وغيرهم
واتمنى من كل مسلم ومسيحي يسوي شي لله عشان يهدينا لاحسن الطريق كما هدا الانبياء والرسل بسبب تقديمهم الخير
والخير ان نسويه انه نحسن النيه ببعض ولا تزر وازرة وزرا اخرى يعني اقابل المسيحي على انو اخويه وحبيبي طالما يحترمني ويحترم ديني ولو مهو معترف فيه ونعلم جميعا ان العلم عند الله وحده وقد نصيب بعضنا بجهاله واحنا ما نعلم


----------



## hany5000 (1 فبراير 2007)

اشكركم   جدا  يا  ايوها  الشباب  علي  هذه  الردود  وخصوصا الاخ monlove والاخت بنت الفادي 
علي  ردودهم  الجميله   
وهذ         هو  الشباب  المسيحي  بس  احنا  معرف  عننا  التسامع والمغفره  لمن   ساء  الينا 
ولا  تعليق  لمن  اشد  الخصام :yahoo:


----------



## mriam (2 فبراير 2007)

الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة صحولا اية
وبعدين انتم لو مش بتكرهونا بتخطفوا بنات المسيح لية ومتقولش انى دى اشاعات لان محاضر البوليس وامن الدولة تثبت غير كدة دة غير الاعترافات طبعا


----------



## monlove (2 فبراير 2007)

amrooo قال:


> وانتي مين قالك ان المسلمين بيخطفوا المسيحيات
> انتي كمان بتصدقي الاكاذيب دي
> احنا قبل كدا وضعنا تسجيل لكبار ابائكم الكهنه بيقولوا ان الكلام ده عاري من الصحه
> كل الكلام ده بيطلع بسبب هلع الكنايس من دخول النصارى للأسلام
> فبدأت تظهره هذه الأكاذيب



فين الاكاذيب دي روح اقسام الشرطة وامن الدولة وانت تعرف هي حقيقة ام خيال


----------



## monlove (2 فبراير 2007)

mriam قال:


> الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة صحولا اية
> وبعدين انتم لو مش بتكرهونا بتخطفوا بنات المسيح لية ومتقولش انى دى اشاعات لان محاضر البوليس وامن الدولة تثبت غير كدة دة غير الاعترافات طبعا



شكرا علي مرورك وردك المقنع


----------



## monlove (2 فبراير 2007)

علي خطي الحبيب محمد قال:


> قام الناس علي كلام بابا الفاتيكان لأنه اساء للاسلام...اكيد اخدنا موقف من المصريين المسيحيين..لأن كلكم مسيحين...هتقولوا ذنبنا ايه؟؟ادخلي علي ساحه حوار الاديان وانتي تعرفي الاجابه...ان عقاب المسيحيين في مصر يفوق بكثير ما قاله البابا ولكن لا احد او قليل من يعلم حقيقتكم.
> رسوم الدنمارك...ذنبكوا فيها ايه؟؟؟لو بصيتي علي امضاءات المسيحيين بالمنتدي شوفي الصور دي منتشره ازاي وعلي سبيل المثال العضو لاكي برو....لو ملسمي مصر عرفوا ان الصور دي محببه ليكم اوي كده وانكم بتنشروها لتمت مقاطعه المسيحيين المصريين في كل شئ ولكنتم احسستم انكم في قهر شديد..
> 
> انا عن نفسي اتضايق من ذلك جدا وباستطاعتي ان اشن حمله بتعريف المسلمين بطريقه تفكير المسيحيين وكم السباب الذي نتعرض له حيث اكتب في منتديات كثيره واعمل كصحفي ولي كلمه مسموعه لكن ما فائده ذلك...سيؤدي ذلك الي الفتنه..والفتنه اشد من القتل...إذا نصبر عليكم فقط للحفاظ علي بلدنا الحبيب مصر..
> ...



انا فعلا بستغرب موقف المسلمين لو حصل حاجة في اي دولة فيها تهجم علي المسلمن  
تيجي فوق راس المسيحين في مصر
وانت بتقول اننا بنشجعهم 
هو هما اللي عايشين معانا ولا انت 
اكيد الرد هيكون انتم  فانا عن نفسي لم افرح عند الاعتدا علي حرية اي دين اخر
اذن من حقي ان احترم من منكم وليس شن اعتدات ضددنا


----------



## monlove (2 فبراير 2007)

abn_almadinah قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يا اخ monlove  ويا اخت بنت الفادي بصراحه حيرتوني بشوف كلام منكم اعجب بكم وبشوف كلام يخوفني لاكن انا حاخد بحسن النيه واقلكم كلام عن نفسي انا وماليه بكلام خطب المساجد وانت ما لكم بكلام كباركم فانا متفق معكم انه لازم يكون بينا حب وتفاهم ولو كنا مختلفين وهده ما امركم بيه دينكم وما امرنا بيه ديننا بقول الله عز وجل ( لتجدن اشد الناس عداوة للذين امنوا اليهود والذين اشركو ولتجدن اقربهم مودة للذين امنوا الذين قالوا انا نصارى ذلك بان منهم قسيسين ورهبانا وانهم لا يستكبرون (82) المائدة واما عن القتال والجزيه فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقاتل اهل الكتاب لا من اليهود ولا المسيحين ولم ياخد منهم جزيه بالعكس جاور الياهود بالمدينه المنوره ولاكن امر الله كان اخد الجزيه وقتال لمن انتم تعتبروهم كفار وهم منكم والايه واضحه قال الله تعال( قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الاخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم لله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين اوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون (29) وقالت اليهود عزيز ابن الله وقالت النصارى المسيح ابن الله ذلك قولهم بافواههم يضاهئون قول الذين كفروا من قبل قاتلهم الله انى يؤفكون (30) سورة التوبة   فالمطلوب قتالهم والاخد منهم الجزيه هم من لم يطيعو الله و رسله الذي انزلهم الله لهم فضل من عنده سبحانه ان يدلهم على طريق الحق قبل ان يهلكو وغضب الله على بعض اليهود والنصارى وليس الكل بسبب انهم شاركو رسله بملكه والله غيور على ملك لقول الله ( قل هو الله احد 1 الله الصمد 2  لم يلد ولم يولد 3 ولم يكن له كفوا احد 4 ) الاخلاص وعلى فكره اعرف انو في كثير من المسلمين اجمعو الكفر على كل اهل الكتاب وطبعا من اجمع هده فهو كافر بايات الله الذي تثبت عكس ذلك فالله عز وجل ما قال كلهم ما يؤمنو بالله واليوم الاخر ولاكن قال البعض وشهد الله بكثير من لايات لهم بانهم مؤمنون اتمنى تشوفو ردودي بالمواضيع يوجد فيها ايات بينات وادا في احد يبغى يتحاور معايه وحتى لو مهاجم الدين الاسلامي حكون معاه باشد اللطف واتفاهم معاه ادا كانت نيتوصافيه وحاب انه يعرف الحقيقه ولاكن ادا اكتشفت ان الشيطان مسيطر عليه ليظلنا ويلد البغضاء بيننا ويدخل الكبر والغرور بقلوبنا فحبعد عنو على طول لانه الله عز وجل امر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بان لا يجادل الي يبغى يضل فلن يهديه الله ولاكن كان مرسول يذكر المؤمنين قال الله عز وجل للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ولو شاء ربك لأمن من في الأرض كلهم جميعا أفانت تكره الناس حتى يكونوا مؤمنين (99) سورة يونس وعلى فكره هده العتاب كان الله عز وجل يعاتب فيه اغلب الابياء والرسل لما يشوفوفهم خايفين على الناس وبيحاولو انهم يهدوهم عشان يرجو لله وعندكم قصص الانبياء بكتبكم واضحه مثل قصة موسى عليه السلام مع الياهود
> المهم نترك الكبر الي فينا عشان يهدينا الله لاحسن ما بديانتنا ويهديكم لاحسن ما بديانتكم ولا ننسى دائما ان الله عز وجل يكره الكبر والتعالي ويغفر المعصيه والدليل انه الشيطان لما تكبر وقال ااسجد لمن خلقته من طين وانا من نار جعلو الله ملعون لاخر يوم ولاكن لما ادم عليه السلام عصى امر ربه واكل من الشجره غفر له ذنبه
> والله اعلم وقادر ان يهدينا وان نكون اخوان بتوحيدنا بكل شي لله ونعترف ان كل فضل جانا جا خالص من الله عز وجل وهوه سبحانه الي سخر لنا الانبياء والرسل ولم يسخرو انفسهم يعني الفضل لله وحده سبحانه
> ...



اولا انا وبنت الفادي علي حد قولك نبحث علي الحب بين المسيحين والمسلمين وكان لابد اعرف احنا مكروهين منكم لية لكن ده ميمنعش اني ببحث عن الحب والمودة والاحترام بينا كمسحيين ومسلمين لاني ربنا وصانا اننا نحب بعضنا ونحب المبغضين الينا وكمان حبوا اعداكم  فارجوا اني اكون وصلتلك اللي انا كنت عايز اقولة


----------



## abn_almadinah (3 فبراير 2007)

اجل من كل قلبي باقول الله يكثر من امثالكم وانشاالله تكونو ونكون بذرة خير عشان تكبر وتسير اشجار من الحب بدل لا تكون شجر حمض من البغض سواء مننا او منكم واهم شي اننا نعمل الخير  لله والي يغلط علينا نسكت ونقول حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل وربنا ما يضيع اجرنا وربنا سبحانه قال ( وعباد الرحمن الذين يمشون على الأرض هونا واذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما (63) سورة الفرقان وصدقني زي ما انت بتقول انو ربنا وصاكم بالحب وانا متاكد من هده واصلا لما باشوف احد بيسب بالمسلمين من المسيحين اتهمو بتهمه وحده يا انو مهو مسيحي ويبغى يوسع الفتنه بيننا او انو يكون مسيحي بعيد عن ربنا لاني اعرف اهم تعاليم النبي عيسى عليه السلام كانت التسامح والامانه والصدق تصديق لما امرو به ربنا والمشكله وللاسف احنا برضو ديننا ونبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم امرنا بهده لاكن عندنا برضو الي يكون بعيد عن ربنا ويسيء الادب لاكن طبعا العاقل حيعرف انه ما يحكم على ديانا بسبب اشخاص هم نفسهم ما هم متبعين دينهم صح لانهم بعيدين عن قرائة القران وممكن يكونو قراو الف مره بس ما فهمو فيه شي 
قال تعالى ( ومن احسن قولا ممن دعا الى الله وعمل صالحا وقال انني من المسلمين (33) ولا تستوي الحسنة ولأ السيئة ادفع بالتي هي احسن فاذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كانه ولي حميم (34) سورة فصلت طبعا الايتين واضحه يعني احسن شي عند الله عز وجل انه ادا دعا الانسان الناس للرجوع الا الله وسبو او اهانو انه يصبر وما يرد الاسائه عليهم لانه اجرو على الله واحسن الاعمال الصالحه الخلق والاحسان حتى للعدو  والايه الثاني بتوضح بانه لا تستوي الحسنة بالسيئه يعني ما اعمل العمل عشان اخد اجر من الله وادا مالقيت فايده اسيئ لهم وارد عليهم مسباتهم وربنا هنا بيعلمنا طبع الانسان باخر الايه انه الانسان ادا اساء لشخص وصبر عليه وطلب الاجر من الله حيستحي العدو من الصابر وحيسير ولي حميم والايه الي بعدها توضح اكثر قال تعالى ( وما يلقاها الا الذين صبروا وما يلقاها الا ذو حظ عظيم  (35) وطبعا الشيطان هنا واقف بالوسط بين الشخصين الي بيدعي والي بيستمع فيحرض هده شويه وهده شويه عشان يشب النار ويثبت وجودو بلارض فعشان كده ربنا سبحانه قال بلايه الي بعدها ( واما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعد بالله انه هو السميع العليم (36) سورة فصلت طبعا هنا الي يستعيذ بالله من الشيطان لازم يكون الطرف المؤمن والطرف الظال كده كده الشيطان راكب فيه 
وطبعا ما قصدة بالمؤمن احد معين اقصد المؤمن بالله من اي ديانا لاننا نعترف بانه فيكم مؤمنين لقوله تعالى (لسوا سواء من اهل الكتاب امة قائمة يتلون ايات الله انء الليل وهم يسجدون (113) يؤمنو بالله واليوم الاخر ويامرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر ويسارعون في الخيرات وأولئك من الصالحين (114) سورة ال عمران 
فيا جماعة الموضوع عندنا اكبر من اننا نهاجم بعضنا وديانتنا واحنا ما صلحنا انفسنا قدام الله ويارب يالف بين قلوبنا ونكون احباب مو اعداء 
والله يبارك فيكم وفينا ويهدينا احسن السبيل الي هوه يعلمو مو احنا نعلمو


----------



## ابن الفادي (3 فبراير 2007)

*


masry_1979 قال:



صدقت والله يا على خطى الحبيب فأنا ارى ذلك جيدا فهذا صديقي المقرب لي وجدته في أحد المنتديات يسب في رسولي ويشتمه وهو لي صديق مقرب ومن يدعي أننا نشتمهم فلا والله هذه ليست شتيمة او سب .
أقولها بأعلى صوتي آية الكفر ليست شتيمة وأنها توصيف فأنت يا مسيحي كافر بديني وأنا أيضا كمسلم كافر بدينك فأنت كافر وأنا كافر وأنت مؤمن وأنا مؤمن .
توصيف وليست شتيمة توصيف المفروض أنه من وجهة نظركم تفتخروا به بأنكم كفرتم بالقرآن .

فأنا أسلامي لا يدعوني لكرهك ولا المبالغة في محبتك ولكن يدعوني الى المودة والتعامل المحترم .​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا اخي  علي خطي الحبيب 

لك مني السلام والتحية 

كلامك جميل وممتاز نظريا بتقول لي صديق مسيحي دي مش غريبه وانا
 بأمانه شديدة لي اصدقاء مسلمين كتيرين ولهم مكانة كبيرة عندي وهذا 
من سنين ونتحدث احيانا في امور الدين ولكن بدون حساسية وبدون زعل
 وكل منا يحافظ علي هذه الصداقة بشدة وقد لا تصدق انا لي صديق منذ 
عام 1982 م لم اراه ولم نتقابل في هذه الفترة الا مرة واحدة لاننـــــــا في 
مدينتين مختلفتين ولكن لن يمر شهر الا ويكون بيننا اتصال مني او منه . 

ولكن هذه حالات فرديه ولا تنطبق علي الجميع فانا اخاطب فيك الانسان 
الصادق مع نفسة انظر حولك هل تري الود والحب من الطرف المسلم لجارة 
المسيحي بشكل عام وليس الخاص جاوب علي نفسك قبل ان تجيبني وان
 كان موجود الا يتحطم هذا الحب علي اول مشكلة ويظهر الكره بشــــــــكلة 
الفظيع بمنتهي السرعة . هل احدث الاسكندرية تدل علي الحب هل احداث 
الكشح تدل علي الحب واحداث المنيا واسيوط واحداث كذا وكذا ......... الخ 
هل في نظرك هذا هو الحب هل الاباده حب هل القتل الجماعي حب . 
مرة اخري يا اخي خليك صادق مع نفسك قبل ان تصدق معي . 

ولا تقل لي هل يحب المسيحي المسلم بالمثل . اقول لك المسيحي في
 مصر مغلوب علي امرة وكان الله في عونه فكل شئ في هذا البلد ضده ولو 
كان هناك كره فالكره للافعال وليس الاشخاص .


اخيرا لك حبي وتحياتي 
زاتمني ان يكشف لك الله الحقيقة *


----------



## ابن الفادي (3 فبراير 2007)

*مشاركتي موجه لك ايضا

 يا اخ مصـــــــري 1979

تقبل تحياتي *


----------



## monlove (3 فبراير 2007)

abn_almadinah قال:


> اجل من كل قلبي باقول الله يكثر من امثالكم وانشاالله تكونو ونكون بذرة خير عشان تكبر وتسير اشجار من الحب بدل لا تكون شجر حمض من البغض سواء مننا او منكم واهم شي اننا نعمل الخير  لله والي يغلط علينا نسكت ونقول حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل وربنا ما يضيع اجرنا وربنا سبحانه قال ( وعباد الرحمن الذين يمشون على الأرض هونا واذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما (63) سورة الفرقان وصدقني زي ما انت بتقول انو ربنا وصاكم بالحب وانا متاكد من هده واصلا لما باشوف احد بيسب بالمسلمين من المسيحين اتهمو بتهمه وحده يا انو مهو مسيحي ويبغى يوسع الفتنه بيننا او انو يكون مسيحي بعيد عن ربنا لاني اعرف اهم تعاليم النبي عيسى عليه السلام كانت التسامح والامانه والصدق تصديق لما امرو به ربنا والمشكله وللاسف احنا برضو ديننا ونبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم امرنا بهده لاكن عندنا برضو الي يكون بعيد عن ربنا ويسيء الادب لاكن طبعا العاقل حيعرف انه ما يحكم على ديانا بسبب اشخاص هم نفسهم ما هم متبعين دينهم صح لانهم بعيدين عن قرائة القران وممكن يكونو قراو الف مره بس ما فهمو فيه شي
> قال تعالى ( ومن احسن قولا ممن دعا الى الله وعمل صالحا وقال انني من المسلمين (33) ولا تستوي الحسنة ولأ السيئة ادفع بالتي هي احسن فاذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كانه ولي حميم (34) سورة فصلت طبعا الايتين واضحه يعني احسن شي عند الله عز وجل انه ادا دعا الانسان الناس للرجوع الا الله وسبو او اهانو انه يصبر وما يرد الاسائه عليهم لانه اجرو على الله واحسن الاعمال الصالحه الخلق والاحسان حتى للعدو  والايه الثاني بتوضح بانه لا تستوي الحسنة بالسيئه يعني ما اعمل العمل عشان اخد اجر من الله وادا مالقيت فايده اسيئ لهم وارد عليهم مسباتهم وربنا هنا بيعلمنا طبع الانسان باخر الايه انه الانسان ادا اساء لشخص وصبر عليه وطلب الاجر من الله حيستحي العدو من الصابر وحيسير ولي حميم والايه الي بعدها توضح اكثر قال تعالى ( وما يلقاها الا الذين صبروا وما يلقاها الا ذو حظ عظيم  (35) وطبعا الشيطان هنا واقف بالوسط بين الشخصين الي بيدعي والي بيستمع فيحرض هده شويه وهده شويه عشان يشب النار ويثبت وجودو بلارض فعشان كده ربنا سبحانه قال بلايه الي بعدها ( واما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعد بالله انه هو السميع العليم (36) سورة فصلت طبعا هنا الي يستعيذ بالله من الشيطان لازم يكون الطرف المؤمن والطرف الظال كده كده الشيطان راكب فيه
> وطبعا ما قصدة بالمؤمن احد معين اقصد المؤمن بالله من اي ديانا لاننا نعترف بانه فيكم مؤمنين لقوله تعالى (لسوا سواء من اهل الكتاب امة قائمة يتلون ايات الله انء الليل وهم يسجدون (113) يؤمنو بالله واليوم الاخر ويامرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر ويسارعون في الخيرات وأولئك من الصالحين (114) سورة ال عمران
> فيا جماعة الموضوع عندنا اكبر من اننا نهاجم بعضنا وديانتنا واحنا ما صلحنا انفسنا قدام الله ويارب يالف بين قلوبنا ونكون احباب مو اعداء
> والله يبارك فيكم وفينا ويهدينا احسن السبيل الي هوه يعلمو مو احنا نعلمو



اولا بشكرك علي اسلوبك المهذب الجميل ده
وثانيا يارب يكبر الحب بينا وبنكم ويكون فية مودة وحب دون الاساة الي اي دين اخر 
وشكرا


----------



## monlove (3 فبراير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *
> 
> يا اخي  علي خطي الحبيب
> 
> ...


*

بشكرك علي ردك الجميل وربنا يباركك*


----------



## mriam (3 فبراير 2007)

لو الكلام الى انت بتقولة صح وانا اشك يبقى الاسر الى فى الصعيد وبتعانى من الاضطهاد والاختطاف والبنات الى لغاية دلوقتى لسة مرجعوش عموما الى عاوز يعرف الحقيقة بيدور مش يصدق الكلام من غير ما يشوف حقيقة


----------



## إبحار (3 فبراير 2007)

المسيحية تقول كونوا لطفاء كالحمام وحكماء كالحيات 

أنتم لطفاء لكن ..


----------



## monlove (3 فبراير 2007)

شكرا للي ردوا علي الموضوع 
ومستني ردود جديدة ....


----------



## Bino (5 فبراير 2007)

مع احترامى لكل الآراء , السبب ملخصه جملتين :
( و قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله و رسوله )
( أؤمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا اله الا الله و ان (...) عبده و رسول .. ( و ده حديث صحيح عن رسول الارهاب أقصد الاسلام )
ذلك هو السبب بطريقه مختصره للغايه


----------



## sadam (5 فبراير 2007)

* لو سمحتى يا أختى 

أنا مسلم ومعنديش مشكلة مع النصارى  جيرانى فى مصر 

وأكيد مش بكره حد فيهم لأنه لم يأذينى 

يعنى مافيش  مشكلة ظاهرة 

ولو فيه موقف حصل معاكى علشان تقولى كده ممكن توضحيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وعموماً أنا أشك فى حاجة زى دى 

 _________بس ممكن أنا أسألك_________ 

لية انتوا بتكرهو ا المسلمين وكمان بتكرهوا الأسلام؟ 

يعنى لو حد نصرانى دخل الأسلام تقوم الدنيا والكنايس والجرايد ومشاكل ملهاش أول من أخر 

مع أن دى فى الأول والأخر حرية شخصية 

يعنى زى مانتى كتبتى الموضوع ده من أفكارك وشخصيتك 

ده رأيك وانتى حرة فيه 

يعنى ايه المشكلة فى أن نصرانى يأسلم ؟

أو العكس ولو أنى شايف أن الموضوع بيكبر 

وكمان بيطلع عالينا أشاعات أننا بنخطف البنات علشان يأسلموا 

والله والله دا مابيحصل 

لأنى أعرف شباب وبنات قريبين منى أوى كانوا نصارى وأسلموا من غير أى ضغط 

ولا خطف ولا كلام من ده 


وعاوز منك رد يا أختاه *​


----------



## sadam (5 فبراير 2007)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> مع احترامى لكل الآراء , السبب ملخصه جملتين :
> ( و قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله و رسوله )
> ( أؤمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا اله الا الله و ان (...) عبده و رسول .. ( و ده حديث صحيح )
> ذلك هو السبب بطريقه مختصره للغايه



طبعاً أنا لا أسمحلك أنك تسب نبى الأسلام محمد صلى الله علية وسلم 

وده طبعاً لأنك عارف أن دينى بيأمرنى أنى أحب سيدنا عيسى نبى المسيحية وكمان لا أسبة 

ولا حتى أسب أهل الكتاب اللى هما انتوا (( أى النصارى ))

وبالنسبة للأية والحديث  اللى انت  ذكرتهم 
حضرتك لو رجعت لبعض التفاسير وأسباب نزول الأيات كان هايوفر عليك الكلام 
الهمجى ده ويعرفك المقصود باللذين لايؤمنون وكمان قول النبى أؤمرت أن أقاتل الناس

وماتخليش الحقد يملى قلبك بدون سبب

وطبعاً عاوزك تعرف أن كل كلمه وكل سب وشتيمة لأى أحد سواء كان مسلم أو لأ دا يدل على 

تربيتك ودينك اللى بيسمحلك بكده 

وشكراً ​


----------



## ابن الفادي (5 فبراير 2007)

sadam قال:


> وده طبعاً لأنك عارف أن دينى بيأمرنى أنى أحب سيدنا عيسى نبى المسيحية وكمان لا أسبة
> 
> ولا حتى أسب أهل الكتاب اللى هما انتوا (( أى النصارى ))
> ً ​


*
اسمحلي يا عزيزي اصححلك معلومة 
اولا احنا معندناش نبي اسمه عيسي ولا يحي ولا يونس 
 لكن عيسي ده عندكم في القرأن  اما انجيلنا فيه الاسم 

اسمة
 ربي والهي

عمانوئيل 

يسوع

المسيح 

ابن الله 

اما الاية والحديث فهم واضحين تماما المقصود قتال اهل الكتاب 
حتي يأمنو بالله ومحمد نبيا وبما اننا مؤمنين بالله يكون المقصود 
الايمان بمحمد نبي ياريت تراجع تفسير كتابك واحديثك 

عاوز اقولك حاجة كمان احنا مش نصاري
 احنا مسيحيين يعني اولاد المسيح 
اما النصاري دي حكاية تانيه نقولها لك مرة اخري *


----------



## monlove (5 فبراير 2007)

sadam قال:


> * لو سمحتى يا أختى
> 
> أنا مسلم ومعنديش مشكلة مع النصارى  جيرانى فى مصر
> 
> ...



انزل مصر وشوف اللي بيحصل من اهانة 
والاضهادت اللي بتحصل في كل حتة شوية دة غير خطف البنات المسحين 
وانت تعرف احنا مكروهين لية


----------



## monlove (5 فبراير 2007)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> مع احترامى لكل الآراء , السبب ملخصه جملتين :
> ( و قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله و رسوله )
> ( أؤمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا اله الا الله و ان (...) عبده و رسول .. ( و ده حديث صحيح عن رسول الارهاب أقصد الاسلام )
> ذلك هو السبب بطريقه مختصره للغايه



من اللي شايفة فعلا عندك حق


----------



## monlove (5 فبراير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *
> اسمحلي يا عزيزي اصححلك معلومة
> اولا احنا معندناش نبي اسمه عيسي ولا يحي ولا يونس
> لكن عيسي ده عندكم في القرأن  اما انجيلنا فيه الاسم
> ...



بشكرك علي ردك


----------



## monlove (5 فبراير 2007)

sadam قال:


> طبعاً أنا لا أسمحلك أنك تسب نبى الأسلام محمد صلى الله علية وسلم
> 
> وده طبعاً لأنك عارف أن دينى بيأمرنى أنى أحب سيدنا عيسى نبى المسيحية وكمان لا أسبة
> 
> ...



طبعا المسيح مسمحش باهانة حد بس هو بيتكلم من واقع اللي احنا شايفينة 
في مصر وكمية الاضهاد لكن صدقني لو الملمين عملونا كويس صدقني هيكون في حب لاقصي صورة انت تتخيلها
بس مع الاسف كل ما الواحد يدور علية ميلقهوش بس انا اتمني الاقي المودة والحب
ومستني ردك ....


----------



## monlove (5 فبراير 2007)

انا بتاسف اني  مدخلتش المنتدي امبارح بس عشان كنت في رحلة 
ومستني رددكم 
وشكرا


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 فبراير 2007)

ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا


----------



## hany5000 (18 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يرحما جميعا


----------



## HayZoom (18 فبراير 2007)

*المسلم مطالب شرعا بكره غير المسلم.
لان المسلم سوف يحشر مع من يحب حسب احد الاحاديث الصحيحة, فان كان يحب النصراني او اي اخد غير مسلم فسوف يحشر معه.
و ايضا انظر الى هذا الحديث الصحيح
أوثق عرى الإيمان الموالاة في الله ، و المعاداة في الله ، و الحب في الله ، و البغض في الله
الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس  -  خلاصة الدرجة: قوي بالطرق  -  المحدث: الألباني  -  المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 998
تخيل ان من اوثق عرى الايمان المعاداة و البغض في الله!!!
و بعد هذا كله تسأل لماذا المسلم يكرهون المسيحيين او غير المسلمين؟*


----------



## abn_almadinah (18 فبراير 2007)

قال الله تعالى (وان احد من المشركين استجارك فأجره حتى يسمع كلام الله ثم ابلغه مأمنه ذلك بانهم قوم لايعلمون(6) سورة التوبة
يعني لا حب ولا كره ونعطيه الامان 
والله اعلم


----------



## monlove (18 فبراير 2007)

HayZoom قال:


> *المسلم مطالب شرعا بكره غير المسلم.
> لان المسلم سوف يحشر مع من يحب حسب احد الاحاديث الصحيحة, فان كان يحب النصراني او اي اخد غير مسلم فسوف يحشر معه.
> و ايضا انظر الى هذا الحديث الصحيح
> أوثق عرى الإيمان الموالاة في الله ، و المعاداة في الله ، و الحب في الله ، و البغض في الله
> ...



يعني انت عايز تقول اني دينك بيقولك اكرهنا
ههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا دة مش غريب عليكم


----------



## monlove (18 فبراير 2007)

abn_almadinah قال:


> قال الله تعالى (وان احد من المشركين استجارك فأجره حتى يسمع كلام الله ثم ابلغه مأمنه ذلك بانهم قوم لايعلمون(6) سورة التوبة
> يعني لا حب ولا كره ونعطيه الامان
> والله اعلم



لاسف حتي الامان غير موجود في البلاد دي


----------



## hany5000 (19 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> لاسف حتي الامان غير موجود في البلاد دي





معلش يا مون 
هو ده  نصيبك


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2007)

احنا دين حب وتسامح


----------



## monlove (19 فبراير 2007)

hany5000 قال:


> معلش يا مون
> هو ده  نصيبك



ولية ميكنشي نصيبي دة فيه سلام علي الاقل
ولكن ارجع وقول احنا في مصر


----------



## monlove (19 فبراير 2007)

w_candyshop_s قال:


> احنا دين حب وتسامح



نفسي كمان هما يكونوا محبين ومتسامحين


----------



## HayZoom (19 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> يعني انت عايز تقول اني دينك بيقولك اكرهنا
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> فعلا دة مش غريب عليكم



يا عمي انا مسيحي و نقلتلك وجهة النظر الاسلامية :dntknw:


----------



## monlove (19 فبراير 2007)

HayZoom قال:


> يا عمي انا مسيحي و نقلتلك وجهة النظر الاسلامية :dntknw:




انا متاسف انا فكرتك بتتكلم علي اساس انك منهم 
وبتقولي انكم كدة يعني
وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## abn_almadinah (19 فبراير 2007)

يا مون صدقني انا وكثير من المسلمين زيك وصدقني العيب في الاس مهو بلاديان لان الاديان الثلاثه كلها تعود لدين واحد اساسي عند الله هوه الاسلام يعني السلام
ومهو معنى انه مسيحي او يهودي او مسلم اعتدا على احد يعني الدين طلب منو كده بالعكس هوه بينافق باسم الدين
وصدقني والله اني لو اشوف مسلم اعتدا على وثني ظلم حوقف مع الحق محوقف مع المسلم وهده هوه الاسلام


----------



## abn_almadinah (19 فبراير 2007)

استب رجلان رجل من ‏ ‏اليهود ‏ ‏ورجل من المسلمين فقال المسلم والذي ‏ ‏اصطفى ‏ ‏محمدا ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏على العالمين وقال اليهودي والذي ‏ ‏اصطفى ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏عليه السلام ‏ ‏على العالمين قال فرفع المسلم يده عند ذلك فلطم وجه اليهودي فذهب اليهودي إلى رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فأخبره بما كان من أمره وأمر المسلم فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏لا ‏ ‏تخيروني ‏ ‏على ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏فإن الناس ‏ ‏يصعقون ‏ ‏فأكون أول من يفيق فإذا ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏باطش ‏ ‏بجانب العرش فلا أدري أكان فيمن ‏ ‏صعق ‏ ‏فأفاق قبلي أم كان ممن استثنى الله


----------



## monlove (19 فبراير 2007)

abn_almadinah قال:


> يا مون صدقني انا وكثير من المسلمين زيك وصدقني العيب في الاس مهو بلاديان لان الاديان الثلاثه كلها تعود لدين واحد اساسي عند الله هوه الاسلام يعني السلام
> ومهو معنى انه مسيحي او يهودي او مسلم اعتدا على احد يعني الدين طلب منو كده بالعكس هوه بينافق باسم الدين
> وصدقني والله اني لو اشوف مسلم اعتدا على وثني ظلم حوقف مع الحق محوقف مع المسلم وهده هوه الاسلام



يا ريت صدقني لكن اللي انا شايفة في مصر غير كدة


----------



## spider_oxxo (20 فبراير 2007)

عجبت لأمركم حقا ... تذكرون أحاديث و آيات و لا تكملوها كما تهملوا أحاديث أخري
- قال رسول الله (صلي الله عليه و سلم) فيما معناه " أوصيكم بقبط مصر خيرا فإنهم أهل مودة و رحمة "
- ألم يتزوج الرسول من سيدتنا مارية القبطية و أنجب منها إبنه إبراهيم في تشريف لأهل مصر و أقباطها
- ألم يأت الفتح الإسلامي لمصر ليحررها من إضطهاد الروم لأقباطها و قتلهم لإختلاف المذاهب بين قبط مصر و الكنيسة الرومانية
- و ما هذه الجزية التي تتحدثون عنها ... من لم يقدر علي دفع الجزية كان يدفعها له بيت المال و كانت الجزية ضئيلة جدا جدا جدا مقابل الضرائب التي فرضها الرومان علي قبط مصر و التي وصلت لأرقام مهولة لا يقدر عليها عامة الناس ... الجزية مقابل الحماية و توفير الأمن و الأمان للأقباط و ليست إجبارا علي الدخول في الإسلام لضآلتها
- قال الله تعالي في كتابة الكريم *{ لاَ إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَد تَّبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الْغَيِّ فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِن بِاللّهِ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَىَ لاَ انفِصَامَ لَهَا وَاللّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ }* [البقرة : 256]
- ألم يفتح المسلمون بيت المقدس في عهد خليفة رسول الله سيدنا عمرو بن الخطاب و أعطي لأقباطها العهدة العمرية و التي أمنهم فيها علي أموالهم و كنائسهم و أرواحهم
- و هناك المزيد و المزيد و المزيد
- أبعد كل هذا تقولون أننا نكرهكم في مصر
- و أحكي عن نفسي و لي أصدقاء مسيحيين أكن لهم كل المودة و التقدير و لم ألتق بيهم إلا عن طريق الإنترنت و كان أول لقاء لنا في كنيسة لأحضر فرح أخت أحدهم علي الرغم من بعد المسافة بيني و بينه و ما فعلت هذا إلا لما أكنه له من مودة و حب دون وجود أي مصلحة ... أهذا هو الكره و الحقد الضي تتحدثون عنه
- حقا عجبت لأمركم أشد العجب


----------



## abn_almadinah (21 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> يا ريت صدقني لكن اللي انا شايفة في مصر غير كدة



اخي مون في مثل يقول تفائلو بالخير تجدوه
فعلا ممكن يكون انك لقيت مشاكل مع بعض المصرين وحتى انا لقيت مشاكل مع بعض المصرين وبعض السورين وبعض الاردنين وبعض اللبنانين بس برضو بسافر والف وما اقول الناس كلها كده بلعكس اكتشفت شي انه بكل بلد في الطيب والشرير وحتى ببلدي وبكل ناس من اي ديانه في كده وكده لاكن الي اكتشفتو انه والله كان بسببي اني الاقي ناس وحشيني لاني كنت اقابلهم بحوطه واعتقاد انهم بيكرهوني ففعلا لما اكون بهده الاعتقاد الاقي الناس الوحشه لاكن لما اعتقد بانهم فيهم خير من الله سبحانه يخلي عيال الحلالا تجي قدامي فنصيحه من انسان مجرب لا تتبع اهواء الناس والي يحصل معاهم وخليك مع هواء قلبك الطيب وصدقني ما بقولها لك كده بجاملك لاكن فعلا تحاورت معاك كم مره وباين انك ابن ناس وقلبك طيب مسيحي مسلم ياهودي ايش ما تكون انا ماليه شغل الا بقلبك وبحسن تعاملك 

الطيبين للطيبين


----------



## loveinya (21 فبراير 2007)

لا تعليق لان الكره هى العمله الموحده ف بلاد المسلمين و لانكم نشكر الرب لانه رحمنا مهم و ده وعده للنهايه
 " مبارك شعب مصر"​


----------



## abn_almadinah (21 فبراير 2007)

loveinya قال:


> لا تعليق لان الكره هى العمله الموحده ف بلاد المسلمين و لانكم نشكر الرب لانه رحمنا مهم و ده وعده للنهايه
> " مبارك شعب مصر"​



الظاهر انك حاب انك تترك بقلبك بغض فعشان كده صدقني محتشوف الا كره


من احسن صفات المؤمن حسن النيه


----------



## abn_almadinah (22 فبراير 2007)

loveinya قال:


> لا تعليق لان الكره هى العمله الموحده ف بلاد المسلمين و لانكم نشكر الرب لانه رحمنا مهم و ده وعده للنهايه
> " مبارك شعب مصر"​



احنا بنحاول نطفي وانت الله يهديك بتحاول تولع على الاقل اعمل بكلام الله عز وجل
بلانجيل على لسان رسوله عيسى عليه السلام

«سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. 44 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ، 45

هدي لكل مسيحي ومسلم

وقال الله عز وجل بالقران

ولا تستوي الحسنة ولا السيئة ادفع بالتي هي أحسن فاذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كانه ولي حميم (34) وما يلقاها الا الذين صبروا وما يلقاها الا ذو حظ عظيم (35) سورة فصلت


الصبر يا مؤمنين الصبر الي عند الله مايروح لا بالدنيا ولا بلاخره بس الصبر مفتاح الفرج

ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا. ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه


----------



## hany5000 (22 فبراير 2007)

*​*لا تعليق الشباب قايم بالازم


----------



## monlove (22 فبراير 2007)

spider_oxxo قال:


> عجبت لأمركم حقا ... تذكرون أحاديث و آيات و لا تكملوها كما تهملوا أحاديث أخري
> - قال رسول الله (صلي الله عليه و سلم) فيما معناه " أوصيكم بقبط مصر خيرا فإنهم أهل مودة و رحمة "
> - ألم يتزوج الرسول من سيدتنا مارية القبطية و أنجب منها إبنه إبراهيم في تشريف لأهل مصر و أقباطها
> - ألم يأت الفتح الإسلامي لمصر ليحررها من إضطهاد الروم لأقباطها و قتلهم لإختلاف المذاهب بين قبط مصر و الكنيسة الرومانية
> ...



انا بتكلم من الواقع المرير للي انا شايفة في مصر من الاضهاد وكمان 
الهجوم اللي كان بيحصل علي المسحين ومنهم اكتر من حدث واخرها احداث اسكندرية  وغيرها دة كله مش كراهية
وانا كل اللي طالبة زرع بزرة محبة من جديد وبدل ما المسحين والمسلمين يقتلوا في بعض
يفكروا اذاي يتقدموا 
ومستني ردك  ......


----------



## monlove (22 فبراير 2007)

abn_almadinah قال:


> اخي مون في مثل يقول تفائلو بالخير تجدوه
> فعلا ممكن يكون انك لقيت مشاكل مع بعض المصرين وحتى انا لقيت مشاكل مع بعض المصرين وبعض السورين وبعض الاردنين وبعض اللبنانين بس برضو بسافر والف وما اقول الناس كلها كده بلعكس اكتشفت شي انه بكل بلد في الطيب والشرير وحتى ببلدي وبكل ناس من اي ديانه في كده وكده لاكن الي اكتشفتو انه والله كان بسببي اني الاقي ناس وحشيني لاني كنت اقابلهم بحوطه واعتقاد انهم بيكرهوني ففعلا لما اكون بهده الاعتقاد الاقي الناس الوحشه لاكن لما اعتقد بانهم فيهم خير من الله سبحانه يخلي عيال الحلالا تجي قدامي فنصيحه من انسان مجرب لا تتبع اهواء الناس والي يحصل معاهم وخليك مع هواء قلبك الطيب وصدقني ما بقولها لك كده بجاملك لاكن فعلا تحاورت معاك كم مره وباين انك ابن ناس وقلبك طيب مسيحي مسلم ياهودي ايش ما تكون انا ماليه شغل الا بقلبك وبحسن تعاملك
> 
> الطيبين للطيبين



اولا صدقني انا كل اللي بدور علية المحبة بين الميسحين والمسلمين 
وكانن لازم اخذ اراء عشان اعرف احنا لية مكرهين من المسلمين
وبشكرك علي مرورك


----------



## monlove (22 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لمروركم جميعا ومستني رددكم 
وبتاسف اني مش متابع الموضوع باستمرار 
وربنا يبارككم


----------



## huda (23 فبراير 2007)

*انا بالنسبه لي  ما كنت اكره المسيحيين ابدااااااااا 
وكنت ما افرق بين مسلم ومسيحي  وكنت لمى اسئل امي عن الديانه المسيحيه 
كانت بتقولي انها اقرب شي للاسلام 
لكن بعد ما دخلت هذا المنتدى الي طحت عليه بالصدفه وعرفت المسيحيين وطريقة تفكريهم وكلامهم واخلاقهم وكيف يكرهونا  كرهتهم  وهذي الصراحه *


----------



## kingmoon (24 فبراير 2007)

*لا مش كره .... ولكن*

انا مش معاك عزيزى كاتب هذا الموضوع .. الاسلام ليه بيكرهونا ؟؟؟
لا ابدا ,, مين اللى قال يكرهونا ؟؟
لو تسالك ده مبنى على اساس انهم ..
1- بيغلطو فى المسيحيين ومعتقداتهم ؟؟
2-بيسيئو فى الكلام ليسوع المسيح ؟؟
3- بقتلو ويفجرو فى الرموز المسيحيه ؟؟
4-يعتبرو المسيحيين كفره لانهم مش مسلمين ؟؟
لو كان تسالك على ده ... فيا عزيز انت مش شايف ان كل ده بيحصل بردو بين المسلمين نفسهم!
يعنى المسلمين بيتقاتلو مع بعض وبغلطو فى بعض ويسفهو بعضم ,, مع انهم اخوات فى الدين !
يعنى لما بيعملو كل ده فى المسيحيين .. ده يعنى انهم اخوات بردو .. مثلهم مثل الشيعه والسنه
يعنى اخوات بيقتلو فى بعضيهم .... فيها ايه ؟؟ 
ما هى .... سسسماحه  بردو ...................................................................... وعجبى !!!


----------



## no0ona (24 فبراير 2007)

هدى  .... انا كمان زيك كنت احب المسيحيين واعتبرهم اخوان للمسلميين لكن بعد مادخلت المنتدى دا !!!
اتفاجأت من سب وشتايم ابدا ماتوقعت انو كدا المسيحيين يكرهونا 
للأسف خلاص غيرت وجهة نظري وغيرت فكرتي عنكم


----------



## egyfinance (24 فبراير 2007)

*لماذا المسيحيون مكروهون*

لك كل الحق فى سؤالك هذا و لكن قل لى اولا لماذا نكون محبوبين ؟ الشيطان هو ملك و سلطان هذه الارض المسيطر على كل شرورها تربيتنا المسيحية توجهنا لمحاربته و مقاومته اينما وجد و حيثما وجد ، لهذا ستجد حروبا ضروس من الشيطان ضدنا و انظر معى من هم اقوى اسلحته اليوم ؟ بل و منذ خمسة عشر قرنا ؟ انهم المسلمون ، تاريخهم يقارب تاريخ التتار فى الحروب و سفك الدماء منذ نبيهم الكذاب و حتى اليوم ، القتل باسم الله و الذبح خدمة لله ، كما قال ربنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد ، سيظن فيه كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم خدمة لله ، نعم تلك هى الحقيقة ، المسلمون مساكين جدا و ضحايا كتاب كاذب يحض على الغل و الحقد و الكراهية للاخر ايا من كان هذا الاخر حتى لو كان من اهل بلده ، الاسلام لا يحترم الانتماء الوطنى بل يستبدله بانتماء دينى الاسلام عندهم وطن اغلى من مصر لهذا تجد نفرا من مجرميهم لا يتردد فى القول طظ فى مصر و اللى فى مصر و يتمنى رئيسا ماليزيا او حتى نايجيرى المهم سلفى دموى يعشق الذبح مثلهم ، يريدون تدمير الارض بدعوى تعميرها ، يريدوت تدمير كل المؤمنين فى العالم بدعوى نشر الاسلام ، لماذا يكرهون المسيحيين ؟ لان دينهم يحثهم على ذلك ، الانسان بطبعه يميل للحب اكثر من ميله للكراهية، لهذا ستجد اشد الناس محبة للمسيحيين !!!! هم غير المسلمين ، انظر الى اليهود تلمودهم يتحدث عن المسيح له كل المجد و عن المسيحية بكل شراسة ووقاحة و رغم ذلك اليهود لا يكرهون المسيحيين تلك الكراهية القذرة من المسلمين الذين هم فعلا اخوتنا فى الوطن و شركاؤنا فيه و بل و لو نظرنا لاغلب جدودهم لوجدنا ان جدودهم شركاؤنا فى الدين لولا السفاح امير المنافقين عمرو ابن العص و عصابته ابان عهد رمز العدالة الاسلامية الوهمية عمر بن الخطاب ، صدقنى يا اخى العزيز ان كراهيتهم لنا ليست لاننا مسيحيون بل لاننا الاخر ايا من كنا مسيحيين الو يهود او بوذيين او حتى شيعة !!!!! ، الكراهية للاخر متجذرة فيهم تجذر الاسلام فى قلوبهم و عقولهم ، فقط اسئلك ان تصلى من اجلهم عسى ان يلمهم الرب بيمين قدرته فيهتدون الى الطريق و الحق و الحياة لتعود مصر مرة اخرى للمسيح كما كانت لقرون عديدة.


----------



## backstroke (24 فبراير 2007)

:59:


----------



## monlove (24 فبراير 2007)

huda قال:


> *انا بالنسبه لي  ما كنت اكره المسيحيين ابدااااااااا
> وكنت ما افرق بين مسلم ومسيحي  وكنت لمى اسئل امي عن الديانه المسيحيه
> كانت بتقولي انها اقرب شي للاسلام
> لكن بعد ما دخلت هذا المنتدى الي طحت عليه بالصدفه وعرفت المسيحيين وطريقة تفكريهم وكلامهم واخلاقهم وكيف يكرهونا  كرهتهم  وهذي الصراحه *



المسيح وصانا اني احنا نحب اعدائنا مش الناس اللي عيشين معانا 
بس كميه التعصب اللي بنشفها خلتني اطرح السوال دة
ولكني مقلتش اني بكرهكم لكن نفسي انتم تحبونا او علي الاقل نعيش في سلام بعيد عن التعصب


----------



## torbidooooo (25 فبراير 2007)

يا

monlove
المسلمين طول عمرهم بيحبوا المسيحيين
والدليل اننا اتربينا معاهم وكلنا معاهم وشربنا معاهم
وانا ليا اصحاب كتير مسيحيين وبحبهم وبيحبونى وبزورهم ويزورونى
اسالوا نفسكم مين اللى اشعل هذه الفتنه ومين بيحاول يفرقنا
ومين بيسب رسولنا عليه الصلاه والسلام على المنتدى؟
وهل فى واحد مسلم سب رسولكم يوم من الايام؟
اسال نفسك هتعرف الاجابه
اخوك
torbido


----------



## candy shop (25 فبراير 2007)

احنا اكيد ربنا معانا وهيحمينا وبرضه هما فيهم ناس كويسين بجد واى حاجه ممكن تعمل فنته احنا عايزين نبعد عنها ونحلها بالحوار وربنا يبارك حياتك:66:


----------



## monlove (26 فبراير 2007)

torbidooooo قال:


> يا
> 
> monlove
> المسلمين طول عمرهم بيحبوا المسيحيين
> ...



صدقني نفسي الاقي الحب اللي انت بتتكلم علية 
واتمني يكون موجود


----------



## monlove (26 فبراير 2007)

w_candyshop_s قال:


> احنا اكيد ربنا معانا وهيحمينا وبرضه هما فيهم ناس كويسين بجد واى حاجه ممكن تعمل فنته احنا عايزين نبعد عنها ونحلها بالحوار وربنا يبارك حياتك:66:



شكرا علي كلامتك الرقيقة دي


----------



## اماسى (27 فبراير 2007)

الاخت اللى كتبت الموضوع اولا تخلصى من النضرة الدونية لنفسك واحتقار الذات اعتزى بما انتى فية كما تشائى واطلعى من حكاية الاضدهاد اشتغلى على نفسك ولاتكونى حقودة على الاخرين كيف عرفتى انهم يكرهوك هل دخلتى فى قلوبهم ام انك انتى التى بدائتى هاذا لان المعاملة بالمثل


----------



## monlove (27 فبراير 2007)

اماسى قال:


> الاخت اللى كتبت الموضوع اولا تخلصى من النضرة الدونية لنفسك واحتقار الذات اعتزى بما انتى فية كما تشائى واطلعى من حكاية الاضدهاد اشتغلى على نفسك ولاتكونى حقودة على الاخرين كيف عرفتى انهم يكرهوك هل دخلتى فى قلوبهم ام انك انتى التى بدائتى هاذا لان المعاملة بالمثل


كلامك في الرد مش عجبني بس انا هرد عليكي 
لما اسال احنا مكروهين لية لمعرفة السبب ده يضايقك في اية واية نظرة دونية واحتقار الذات كلامك غريب جدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس انا بسال السوال دة عشان مش شايف محبة منكم لينا والدليل علي الكلام دة المشاكل المستمرة بينا وبينكم
ويارب تكوني فهمتي وانا ولد مش بنت


----------



## اماسى (27 فبراير 2007)

المشاكل لان احس الاخوة المسيحيين كل كلامهم احنا مضدهدين اين الاضدهاد لاكن المشكلة الاب والام يزرعو فى الاببناء هذة النضرة فينشئ الطفل ولدية احساس ان المسلم يكرهه نحن لانكرة احد لان الاسلام لم يعلمنا الحقد بل المسامحة قال الرسول صلى اللة علية وسلم ان لازم نحسن معاملة غير المسلم وانة اذا حصل اى ايذا فان الرسول يوم القيامة خصمة


----------



## اماسى (27 فبراير 2007)

المشاكل لان احس الاخوة المسيحيين كل كلامهم احنا مضدهدين اين الاضدهاد لاكن المشكلة الاب والام يزرعو فى الاببناء هذة النضرة فينشئ الطفل ولدية احساس ان المسلم يكرهه نحن لانكرة احد لان الاسلام لم يعلمنا الحقد بل المسامحة قال الرسول صلى اللة علية وسلم ان لازم نحسن معاملة غير المسلم وانة اذا حصل اى ايذا فان الرسول يوم القيامة خصمة


----------



## monlove (1 مارس 2007)

اماسى قال:


> المشاكل لان احس الاخوة المسيحيين كل كلامهم احنا مضدهدين اين الاضدهاد لاكن المشكلة الاب والام يزرعو فى الاببناء هذة النضرة فينشئ الطفل ولدية احساس ان المسلم يكرهه نحن لانكرة احد لان الاسلام لم يعلمنا الحقد بل المسامحة قال الرسول صلى اللة علية وسلم ان لازم نحسن معاملة غير المسلم وانة اذا حصل اى ايذا فان الرسول يوم القيامة خصمة



نمشي خطوة خطوة 
انتي بتقولي اني احنا احسسنا دايما مضهدين تفسري 
احداث اسكندرية وتفسري اذاي احداث الكشح وغيرها وغيرها
انا نفسي يكون كلامك صح بس اللي شايفة عكس دة 
واتمني يكون فية ود ومحبة واحترام بينا وبين بعض


----------



## manwal (1 مارس 2007)

السلام والنعمه
اعتقد ان الكلام الى اتقال فى تناقد شويه مش عارف 
بس الاهم 
يا جماعه مش الحب ولا الكره هو المشكله المشكله فى العناصر الى بتتحرك وانا عندى دليل على كده 
الهم من كل ده ان مش ندى الفرصه لغيرنا انو يبين الكره او الحب 
اكيد فى حب واكيد فى كره الحياه بقى عاوزه كدا 
اعتقاد المسحين ظاهر انهم مطهدين وده اكيد بس المعاكس ليه هو شعور المسيحين والمسلمين بعدم الرضى ولاا الامان يا ريت نشوف الاحداث ونراجع التاريخ من ايم زمان وفى خلااف مابين المسيحى مالمسلم مش نضحك على روحنا 
عزيزى احنااكيد مطهدين بس انت شايف من تيارك المعتدل ان احنا مش مطهدين يا ريت تراجع تاريخ الاخوان وتاريخ  المتشديدين هتلاقى ان ان كلاامى فيه  90% منه صح اما لو نظرت من ناحيه المعتدلين فى السلاام هتلاقى انى 90%منهم مش بيحب المسحين ومش بيكرهم بمعنى طول مهو بعيد عنى خلااص مش مشكله يعيش والدليل على كدا الى حصل عندنا فى اسكندريه 
اتمنى انى تعليقى يكون مفيد


----------



## monlove (1 مارس 2007)

manwal قال:


> السلام والنعمه
> اعتقد ان الكلام الى اتقال فى تناقد شويه مش عارف
> بس الاهم
> يا جماعه مش الحب ولا الكره هو المشكله المشكله فى العناصر الى بتتحرك وانا عندى دليل على كده
> ...




كل واحد ولية نظرة مختلفة عن التاني في الاراة بس انا محترم رايك جدا 
وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## elsadawey2 (6 مارس 2007)

والله حرام وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ممكن المشرفين المحترمين يقولولي ليه مشاركتي انحذفت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
أتقوا الله بقي وبلاش شغل المصغره ده


----------



## elsadawey2 (6 مارس 2007)

أنا هأحاول أكتب تاني وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في الظلمه والظالمين 

الموضوع ببساطه يا أصدقائنا وأخوانا في الإنسانيه النصاري 
ان مصر فيها مسلمين ونصاري 
وفيها أهلي وزمالك 
التعصب موجود في المسلمين لدينهم زي ما الأهلاويه متعصبين لفريقهم 
والتعصب موجود في النصاري لدينهم زي ما الزملكاويه متعصبين لفريقهم 
في ماتشات اهلي وزمالك الجماهير ممكن تهتف ضد الفريق التاني وممكن يوصل الأمر لمشاحنات ومشادات 
لكن بعيد عن الماتش والكوره تلاقي الأهلاوي جار الزملكاوي وزميله في الشغل وأحيانا بيكونوا اخوات من اب واحد وام واحده وبعد ماتش اكوره بكل خلافاته ومشاداته بتلاقيهم حبايب وسمنه علي عسل 
انا بقي بقول للمصريين كلهم نصاري ومسلمين بلاش تتعصب للأهلي وبلاش تتعصب للزمالك وخلي عصبيتك كلها للمنتخب 
شجع مصر 
ولو المنتخب فلح ونفع يبقي الزمالك والاهلي وكل الفرق فلحت ونجحت  ومصر كلها هتفرح وهتعدي لبر الأمان 
شجعوا المنتخب يا جماعه عشان نوصل كاس عالم بدل ما احنا بتعصبنا للاهلي والزمالك بنتغلب من ليبيريا ومن ليبيا ومن بلاد الواق الواق 
ويا ريت يا جماعه يا مشرفين تتقوا الله وما تضيعوش مجهود حد علي الفاضي بحذفكم المشاركات عمال علي بطال عشان هي مش ماشيه علي هواكم راعوا ان اللي بيكتب دا بيتعب علي ما بيكتب المشاركه أو الرد


----------



## man4truth (6 مارس 2007)

the begin of the right way that we say that we r wrong we have to say that there is a persecusion to christians in egypt its a truth
nobody can deny this
if u r moslems want to correct all the problems we r in now
u have firstly to correct all the problems in egypt not by words but by working
*equality*
the relegion for the god & egypt equally for all
every thing has to be changed firstly the law
& in the work ,in the life we r equall
everybody proud by his relegion but everybody free to be any relegion
*freedom*
thats words i am sure thats too difficult for moslems to be fact in egypt


----------



## اماسى (6 مارس 2007)

:dntknw:


----------



## thelife.pro (6 مارس 2007)

نحنا مكروهين لان ذلك جاء في كتابهم 
وعند محبتهم لنا يكونوا خالفوا تعاليم الكتاب وبالتالي كفروا
لقد جاء لديهم قاتلو الذين لا يؤمنون بالله من الذين اوتوا الكتاب
يعني نحنا المسيحين اما السبب فانا بذاتي ما بعرفوا
بس انا ما بقول غير ربي يسامحهم ووعيهم 

اخوكن طوني


----------



## Moony34 (6 مارس 2007)

أنا عايز أقول للإخوة المسلمين إللي جايبين آيات وأحاديث عن المحبة إن فيه آيات وأحاديث تانية فيها كراهية سواء اتفسرت صح أو غلط دي مش مشكلتنا كمسيحيين.
ده السبب الأول.
أما السبب التاني في كراهية المسلمين لنا فهو الدولة:
- علي مستوي الإعلام نحن مجهولون فالمسلم لا يري المسيحي في الإعلام (القداس يذاع مرتين في السنة فقط والآذان يذاع خمس مرات يومياً) وطبعا الانسان عدو كل ما يجهل.
- علي مستوي التعليم حدث ولا حرج عن مناهج التعليم العجيبة التي تجبر المسيحي علي حفظ القرآن وتختصر الحقبة القبطية من تاريخ مصر وكأنها لم تكن.
- علي المستوي الكليات العسكرية والوظائف القضائية .... إلخ نحن نسبتنا تكاد تكون منعدمة.
وهذا الدور البارز للدولة يغذي شعورنا كمسيحيين بالاضطهاد ويزيد من حالة التباعد بيننا.


----------



## manwal (6 مارس 2007)

السلام والنعمه ومحبت ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح 
احب فى بدايت كلاامى اوضح شىء 
انا لما قلت الحب والكره اقصد بيها الايمان الى جوه الانسان 
بمعنى ان كل مسلم فى ايعتقاده وده راجع بسبب  تعليمه ان الكره ده يوجه لااعداء الله او لشخص واو لفرد من مجموعه وبلتالى احنا المسحين فرد من مموعه الانسان المسلم اتعلم ازاى يكرها وبدليل الاولااد الصغيره فى المدارس 
انا حضرت مشكله لااولى امر مره اخد طفل من المدرسه وراح بيه للمدير علشان يحكى للمدير ايه الى حصل 
الى حصل ان زميلو مايكل غلشس عليه فقالو يا مسيحى 
كانو المسيح ده عيب او عار 
ربنا يسمحنى فى اقولى 
المهم منين جاب طفل معداش من عمره 8 سنتين الكلمه دى 
لاا والادهلا بقى من كدا لما تيجى حصت الدين المسيحى ويكون فى الفصل 5 طلااب بس 
بيخدوهم وبيقعدو فى الحوش يدرسو الدين مع ابله الدين المسيحى ميس \يوليان ويسالها الطالب مايكل 
احنا ليه يا ميس زميلنا بيكرهونا 
سوال صعب جدا على الميس لااكن احب اقولك يا عزيزى مش اهلى ولاا زماللك الموضوع فى ايمان وعقيده راسخه فى قلوب كل مسلم كاننا احنا اليهود بنى اسرائيل الى المفروض يجاهدو فى سبيل اله ضضهم 
فهمت كلاامى 
تعرف الميس قالت ايه ؟


----------



## monlove (6 مارس 2007)

انا متاسف جدا لعدم ردي علي الموضوع ودة لاسباب خارجة عن ارادتي 
وصلوا من اجلي


----------



## elsadawey2 (7 مارس 2007)

thelife.pro قال:


> نحنا مكروهين لان ذلك جاء في كتابهم
> وعند محبتهم لنا يكونوا خالفوا تعاليم الكتاب وبالتالي كفروا
> لقد جاء لديهم قاتلو الذين لا يؤمنون بالله من الذين اوتوا الكتاب
> يعني نحنا المسيحين اما السبب فانا بذاتي ما بعرفوا
> ...



وهو انت ما بتؤمنش بالله يا أخ طوني


----------



## elsadawey2 (7 مارس 2007)

manwal قال:


> السلام والنعمه ومحبت ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح
> احب فى بدايت كلاامى اوضح شىء
> انا لما قلت الحب والكره اقصد بيها الايمان الى جوه الانسان
> بمعنى ان كل مسلم فى ايعتقاده وده راجع بسبب  تعليمه ان الكره ده يوجه لااعداء الله او لشخص واو لفرد من مجموعه وبلتالى احنا المسحين فرد من مموعه الانسان المسلم اتعلم ازاى يكرها وبدليل الاولااد الصغيره فى المدارس
> ...



يا ريت تقولي الميس قالت ايه ويا ريت تعرف وتتأكد ان مش عشان فئه من المسلمين فهمه الموضوع غلط يبقوا المسلمين كلهم وحشين وبيكرهوكوا انا كنت في مدرسه وانا في الابتدائي كان معايا زمايل مسيحيين في نفس الفصل وعمري في حياتي ما حسيت انهم مختلفين او بصيت لهم نظرة مختلفه عننا وأقسم لك بالله ان اه في حصة الدين كانو بيطلعوا من الفصل وكان اللي بيشرحلهم الدين النصراني هو مدرس العلوم ودا راجع لامكانيات المدرسه ولو في مدارس كانت بتقعدهم في الحوش زي ما انت بتقول بيكون دا في المدارس الصغيره اللي امكانياتها علي قدها بس كان في مدارس تانيه فيها أماكن مخصوص ليهم أو علي الأقل بيروحو غرفة التربيه الفنيه أو الموسيقيه أو غرفة المدرسين يعني كل برغوت علي قد دمه 
ولما رحت الجامعه كان برده معايا زمايل مسيحيين ولعلمك بقي كنا أصحاب جدا جدا وكنا متفاهمين جدا وكنا بنهزر في الدين نفسه كمان لدرجة اني مره ريمون صاحبي بيقولي أنت مبهدل ومتغير ليه اليومين دول وبتتأخر قلتله أصلي لواحدي في البيت اليومين دول ولما سأل ليه قلت له أصل عقبال عندك أبويا وأمي بيحجوا السنه دي وسيبيني لواحدي قام ضاحك وقايلي انا عايز جلابيه بيضا وسبحه وطاقيه 
ولي جار أسمه الأستاذ أسكندر ولاده الصغيرين ما بيقولوليش غير يا عم أحمد وأنا ما بقولوش غير يا عم أسكندر يعني في ناس منا بتبصلكم بنظره تانيه ممكن بس برده في ناس ما بيحصلش منها دا وانتوا كمان لازم تتغيروا لازم تعرفوا ان دي بلدنا زي ما هي بلدكم مش بلد المسيح بس ومش بلد الأقباط بس دي بلد المصريين كلهم ويا عالم يا أخي مش يمكن جدودي انا كمان مصريين أقباط وحتي لو مش أقباط مش أنا أتولدت هنا واتربيت هنا وكلت وشربت من خير هنا يبقي دي بلدي وما حدش يقدر يجي يقولي دي بلدنا أحنا وبس وانتو سرقتوها 
وفي حاجه تانيه كمان انتوا ليكو دين ومعتزين وفخورين بيه 
وأحنا كمان لينا دين ومعتزين بيه وهو أساس كل شئ في حياتنا ودينا بيقول لا ولاية لغير المسلم علي المسلم وبما أننا أكثريه يبقي لازم شرع ربنا يتنفذ وبالرغم من كده الموضوع برده ما وصلش للدرجه اللي تخليكوا تقولوا انكو مضطهدين انتو عايشين كويس وما حدش مضايقكم دا انتو تحمدو ربنا ان حكومتنا حكومه بطيخ ومش ممشيه شرع ربنا وممشياها كوسه


----------



## elsadawey2 (7 مارس 2007)

man4truth قال:


> the begin of the right way that we say that we r wrong we have to say that there is a persecusion to christians in egypt its a truth
> nobody can deny this
> if u r moslems want to correct all the problems we r in now
> u have firstly to correct all the problems in egypt not by words but by working
> ...



first of all i would like to ask you next time write your post in arabic cause it is nicer and easier and it is our language 
any way my friend what proplems you talk about and what do you want from us to do to resolve it and why only us had to work to fix it 
why you donot stop talking like it is your own home and we stole it from you why you donot stop saying egypt only for jesus and coptis when will you change your believes about we stole your land look around your self and you will find out that we the muslims are the greater part or portion and this means it is our right to take our own decisions 
yes religion for god and home for all but the greater part or portion had the right to control every thing because as you said every body is proud by his religion and we do proud by our islam and our islam ordered us to never give the non-muslim any kind of guardianship over the muslims it means non-muslims cannot be our leaders and cannot have any guardianship over us this what our religion told us and what our religion to distinguish (between) us and the non- muslim 
my friend you first had to stop believe as this is your home and only yours egypt not only for coptics because before it was for coptics it was first for Pharaohand no one can deny this for sure any way friend show more wisedoom and look around your self and donot feel what you want to feel but feel what you had to feel and donot act like those people who still crying over the spilled milk
with my regards


----------



## elsadawey2 (7 مارس 2007)

Moony34 قال:


> أنا عايز أقول للإخوة المسلمين إللي جايبين آيات وأحاديث عن المحبة إن فيه آيات وأحاديث تانية فيها كراهية سواء اتفسرت صح أو غلط دي مش مشكلتنا كمسيحيين.
> ده السبب الأول.
> أما السبب التاني في كراهية المسلمين لنا فهو الدولة:
> - علي مستوي الإعلام نحن مجهولون فالمسلم لا يري المسيحي في الإعلام (القداس يذاع مرتين في السنة فقط والآذان يذاع خمس مرات يومياً) وطبعا الانسان عدو كل ما يجهل.
> ...



*أخي الفاضل  أولا أحب أقولك ان دوام الحال من الحال وان سبحان من يغير ولا يتغير وما دايم الا وجه الله سبحانه وتعالي  أنتم أخي الفاضل عايشين لسه في الماضي والأطلال زي ما مصر كلها عايشه في وهم حضارة السبعه الاف سنه انتو الاقباط والنصاري بقي عايشينها بس بصورة تانيه وهي أحلام الماضي بتاعت مصر قبطيه ومصر للمسيح والكلام اللي زمانه عدي ده لو عايز تتكلم الصح بقي يبقي مصر مش قبطيه مصر فرعونية بنت فرعونيه وانتو عايشين في بلد اسلاميه من مئات السنين وهي اسلاميه بعد ما كانت قبطيه ومن قبلها كانت فرعونية وفي فتره من الفترات كانت عثمانيه وفي فتره تانيه كانت مستعمره انجليزيه وفرنسيه وغزاها الفينيقيين والحيثيين وكل من هب ودب دخلها وكان مصيره اما الموت واندفن في أرضها واما الخروج خاسئ الرأس مذلول منها الا الاسلام من يوم ما دخل وهو مش هينتهي أبدا أبدا ان شاء الله لحد يوم الدين 
وبما انكم في بلد أصبح اسلامي ودا امر واقع لازم تسلموا بكده وتعرفوا ن البكاء علي اللبنن المسكوب غير مفيد بالمره بل بالعكس هيكون السبب في شعوركم بالاضطهاد والكراهية من المسلمين مع ان دا مش صح خالص انتو اللي محسسين نفسكم بكده انتوا اللي عايزين تقنعوا نفسكم بكده وانتو السبب الأساسي في شعوركم ده 
وبالنسبه للأنسان عدو ما يجهل فانا معاك في دي انما مين قالك اننا نجهلكم ونجهل دينكم انتو اللي تجهلونا وما تعرفوش عننا اي حاجه كل اللي تعرفوه عننا انتو بتسمعوه وبتقروه من مصادر معاديه للاسلام ومصادر هدفها محاربة الاسلام انما احنا بقي نعرفكم كويس قوي وعارفين في دينكم كويس قوي لان اساس الاسلام هو الايمان بجميع الاديان السماويه والايمان بكل الرسل والكتب والملائكه الكرام احنا مؤمنين بعيسي أكتر منكم وبنحب عيسي أكتر منكم  وبنحب العذراء مريم أكتر منكم والدليل انها ذكرت في القرآن كأطهر وأشرف وأعف سيده في العالمين وليها سورة بأسمها كاملة في القران لكن انتو بقي شايفين ان عيسي هو الله فأنتو أحرار احنا شايفين انه عبد من عباد الله ورسوله لبني اسرائيل ليبشرهم بالحق وبكلام الله شأنه في كده شأن كل الرسل والأنبياء 
وعن الجانب الخاص بالتعليم كل اللي قلته مغالط ومش صحيح استحالة نكون بنجبر النصاري يحفظوا القرآن ولا احنا اصلا عايزينهم حتي يقروه كل الموضوع بعض النصوص القرآنية الصغيره اللي بيكون فيها مواعظ وحكم ودي بتكون في الفتره الابتدائية فقط لحد تالته او رابعه ابتدائي وأقسم بالله ان عندنا في المدارس الطلبه المسيحيين كانو المدرسين بحكم انها مدرسه ابتدائي كانو بيطلعوا للتلامذه المسيحيين ويقولولهم ما تحلوش السؤال المتعلق بالنصوص ودرجته كانت بتتوزع علي باقي الاسئله وفي الاعدادي والثانوي ربنا يخلي الحكومه والوزاره مافيش ولا ايه حتي بيجيبو سيرتها في اي كتاب باستثناء كتاب الدين واللي عشان خاطر عيونكم يا راجل الدوله خلتها ماده نجاح وسقوط ولا تضاف للمجموع زيها زي الرسم والتربية الموسيقيه والمجال التجاري 
انا خريج جامعه وخلال تعليمي كله من ابتدائي لحد ما خلصت الجامعه واقسم بالله انه خلال كل السنين ده ما كان في اي قران بيتدرس غير مقتطفات لا تذكر في كتاب القراءه والنصوص الأدبيه لان احنا مؤمنين أصلا ان القرآن يحفظ من تلقاء النفس يعني انا لما حفظت القران كان ابويا هو اللي بيحفظني مش مستني المدرسه ولما كبرت شويه رحت الكتاب فحرام لما تقولوا اننا بنجبر النصاري يحفظوا القران لان دا مش صحيح ولو عندك دليل بقي يا ريت تجيبه وتوريني في سنه كام وفي كتاب ايه موجود فيه القران ومجبرين النصاري يحفظوه بدليل مادي ولو مافيش دليل يبقي مافيش داعي بقي للبلبله دي 
سلام*


----------



## thelife.pro (7 مارس 2007)

elsadawey2 قال:


> وهو انت ما بتؤمنش بالله يا أخ طوني



انا أُؤمِن بِإلله واحد آبٍ ضَابِطْ الكُل خَالِقْ السماء والأرض كُل ما يُرى وما لا يُرى وبِرب واحد يسوع المسيح  ...... 

هاد البآمن فيه بامن بالله ومحبته للانسان 
وليس بالله وتحريض الانسان على قتل اخيه الانسان 
راجع نفسك بتعرف غلطك 


اخوك طوني


----------



## Moony34 (7 مارس 2007)

elsadawey2 قال:


> *أخي الفاضل  أولا أحب أقولك ان دوام الحال من الحال وان سبحان من يغير ولا يتغير وما دايم الا وجه الله سبحانه وتعالي  أنتم أخي الفاضل عايشين لسه في الماضي والأطلال زي ما مصر كلها عايشه في وهم حضارة السبعه الاف سنه انتو الاقباط والنصاري بقي عايشينها بس بصورة تانيه وهي أحلام الماضي بتاعت مصر قبطيه ومصر للمسيح والكلام اللي زمانه عدي ده لو عايز تتكلم الصح بقي يبقي مصر مش قبطيه مصر فرعونية بنت فرعونيه وانتو عايشين في بلد اسلاميه من مئات السنين وهي اسلاميه بعد ما كانت قبطيه ومن قبلها كانت فرعونية وفي فتره من الفترات كانت عثمانيه وفي فتره تانيه كانت مستعمره انجليزيه وفرنسيه وغزاها الفينيقيين والحيثيين وكل من هب ودب دخلها وكان مصيره اما الموت واندفن في أرضها واما الخروج خاسئ الرأس مذلول منها الا الاسلام من يوم ما دخل وهو مش هينتهي أبدا أبدا ان شاء الله لحد يوم الدين
> وبما انكم في بلد أصبح اسلامي ودا امر واقع لازم تسلموا بكده وتعرفوا ن البكاء علي اللبنن المسكوب غير مفيد بالمره بل بالعكس هيكون السبب في شعوركم بالاضطهاد والكراهية من المسلمين مع ان دا مش صح خالص انتو اللي محسسين نفسكم بكده انتوا اللي عايزين تقنعوا نفسكم بكده وانتو السبب الأساسي في شعوركم ده
> 
> أنا لم أقول إن مصر قبطية... أنا فقط قلت إن فيه حقبة قبطية عليها تعتيم في كتب التاريخ... أرجوك إقرا مشاركتي بهدوء قبل ماترد عليا...
> ...


----------



## elsadawey2 (10 مارس 2007)

يا أخي الفاضل وانا قلت لك دليلك ايه ان القرآن في جميع المراحل التعليميه وان حفظه إجباري ؟؟؟
لو عندك دليل وريهولنا ما عندكش يبقي زي ما قلت لك نوقف البلبله واللخبطه دي 
مستني منك دليل علي ان القرآن بيدرس في جميع المراحل وانه كمان حفظه إجباري ولو ما فيش دليل يبقي أعتبر دا اخر رد ليا علي موضوعك


----------



## Moony34 (10 مارس 2007)

elsadawey2 قال:


> يا أخي الفاضل وانا قلت لك دليلك ايه ان القرآن في جميع المراحل التعليميه وان حفظه إجباري ؟؟؟
> لو عندك دليل وريهولنا ما عندكش يبقي زي ما قلت لك نوقف البلبله واللخبطه دي
> مستني منك دليل علي ان القرآن بيدرس في جميع المراحل وانه كمان حفظه إجباري ولو ما فيش دليل يبقي أعتبر دا اخر رد ليا علي موضوعك





الموضوع مش محتاج دليل... عندك كتب الوزارة تقدر تشوفها


----------



## BITAR (10 مارس 2007)

*نكمل الكراهيه اين عمداء الكليات اين رؤساء الجامعات اين القضاه اين البرامج الدينيهاالتنويريه وليس الخطبيه اين المعيدون الذين يعينون ابناء الاساتذه ويتركون المتفوقين من الاقباط اين ضباط الشرطه( المباحث . المخابرات. امن الدوله)عاوز تانى ولا كفايه
موقف شخصى حدث معى مثل عشرات المواقف 
كنت ملتحق بالجيش واخذت فرقه أمن فى اللواء التابع للكتيبه الملتحق بها  وكنت متفوقاوالمفرض اصعد لكى اكون مع امن قيادةالفرقه ولكن قيل لى معلش مش هينفع علشان انت مسيحى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## elsadawey2 (10 مارس 2007)

انا شفت كتب الوزارة وعارف انا بقول ايه
يا أخي دي الحكومه عامله معاكم واجب جامد قوي ومدلعاكم علي الاخر 
وبعدين خلاصة القول انتو عايشين في بلد اسلامي واساس كل حاجه المفروض انها الدين " ولو ان دا ما بيحصلش " يعني المفروض ترضوا بالأمر الواقع مش عاجبكم سيبوها وأرحلوا علي رأي مياده الحناوي 
أحنا أغلبيه والأغلبيه هي اللي كلامها يمشي ويمشي كمان علي الكل 
دا بدل ما تحمدوا ربنا ان حكومتنا حكومه من الحكومات اللي تعتبر ديل للغرب وتقولوا الحمد لله ان الحكومه هي أكبر عدو وأكبر محارب للدين الاسلامي وتبوسوا اديكم وش وضهر


----------



## elsadawey2 (10 مارس 2007)

BITAR قال:


> *نكمل الكراهيه اين عمداء الكليات اين رؤساء الجامعات اين القضاه اين البرامج الدينيهاالتنويريه وليس الخطبيه اين المعيدون الذين يعينون ابناء الاساتذه ويتركون المتفوقين من الاقباط اين ضباط الشرطه( المباحث . المخابرات. امن الدوله)عاوز تانى ولا كفايه
> موقف شخصى حدث معى مثل عشرات المواقف
> كنت ملتحق بالجيش واخذت فرقه أمن فى اللواء التابع للكتيبه الملتحق بها  وكنت متفوقاوالمفرض اصعد لكى اكون مع امن قيادةالفرقه ولكن قيل لى معلش مش هينفع علشان انت مسيحى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



يا أخي قلنالك ان من أبسط حقوق المسلم في الاسلام ان " لا ولايه لغير المسلم علي المسلم " 
ديننا قال كده يعني مافيش واحد مش مسلم يبقاله ولايه علي مسلم أبدا المسلم سيد نفسه وسيد قراره ولا يرأسه أو يعلوه الا مسلم زيه وقلنالكم دي بلدنا ودا دينا مش عاجبكم سيبوها 
وبعدين لما المتفوقين المسلمين يبقوا يخدوا حقهم أبقوا خدوه انتو كمان 
ولما أحنا المسلمين نعرف نبقي في أمن الدولة والمباحث بالساهل كده أبقوا أعرفوا نتو كمان ولما البرامج الدينيه الاسلامية تبقي تاخد حقها في التليفزيون المحلي أبقوا خدوه انتو كمان دا احنا ما عادش فاضلنا غير حديث الروح وبيفكروا يشيلوه :t33: كل اللي انت بتتكلم عنه دا يا أخي الفاضل دليل ان البلد والنظام نفسه فاسد وفاشل وان ابن الدكتور دكتور وابن اللواء ظابط حاسب الحكومه وأحنا وراك يا بطل


----------



## avocato (10 مارس 2007)

احنا مش مكروهين احنا محاربين من قبل الشيطان وممكن نحن بمحبتنا ان نغلب الشيطان


----------



## egyfinance (10 مارس 2007)

*to the friend elsadawey2*

* اراك لا تكرر قول ميادة الحناوى بل تكرر قول صاحب سيرك عاكف المضلل العام للاخوان المجرمين ، لا يا صديقى مهما فعلتم مع المسيحيين فلن نترك هذا البلد لانه وطننا قبل ان يكون وطن اى احد اخر ، بل اقول لك انه سنعمل دوما على تغيير هذا الامر الواقع مهما حاول المجرمون منعنا فقديما قام ثعلب معاوية عمرو بن العاص بالقتل و التنكيل باهل مصر و اشبعهم طردا و اضطهادا اضعاف اضعاف ما يحدث الان لا لشىء الا لكون المسلمين وقتها كانوا قوة يحسب حسابها و لهم انتصاراتهم العسكرية و رغم ذلك بقيت لمصر هويتها المسيحية و ثقافتها القبطية ، فما بالك اليوم؟ حين وصل المسلمون الى اسفل درك الحضارة البشرية ياكلون و يشربون و ينعمون بخير الحضارة المسيحية؟ هل تظن باننا سنستسلم بتلك السهولة؟ كان الاجدر بنا الاستسلام وقت عزة الاسلام فما بالك فى وقت ذلته ووقت هزيمته؟ لا ارى هنا دافعا لتكرار ذات الفعل ابدا بل على العكس سنستمر فى جهدنا كما هو للحفاظ على هوية مصر المسيحية و ثقافتها القبطية التى ما قدرتم وقت عزكم محوها فما بالكم وقت ذلكم؟ !!!!! ههههههههه.، من اراد ان يرحل منكم انتم فليرحل اما نحن فلن ، لن نرحل لانها ارضنا و بلدنا و وطننا الذى يعيش فينا قبل ان نعيش فيه .*


----------



## mr.hima (10 مارس 2007)

علي خطي الحبيب محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> سأحدثك بكل صراحه...انا لم اكن اكره المسيحيين ابدا وكان لي صديقا مسيحيا منذ كنت في 2 ابتدائي وحتي الان وانا في 3 كليه,واصدقاء ونكلم بعض ونخرج مع بعض رغم ان كل واحد راح مكان..انا اتكلم عن نفسي الان...لكن اول ما دخلت هذا المنتدي بدأ الاحترام يقل اتجاه المسيحيين وقد يصل الي حد الكره...فقط ادخلي علي ساحه سب الاسلام-اقصد حوار الاديان وستري ما يهولك...لم اكن اعتقد ابدا ان كل هذه السباب والشتائم والكره يخرج من المسيحيين الذي يسكنون معنا في بلدنا..بل كنت اعتقد انكم مسالمين..فلا تتصوري عندما يصافحني زميل مسيحي في الكليه ويظهر علي عينيه التودد اليكي ثم تجديه يسب ويشتم في رسولنا الكريم...إذا ما هذا...هل هو إخفاء الكراهيه لنا واظهار حب سطحي؟؟؟
> سأحكي لكي قصه صغيره لا اعلم مدي صحتها...في الكنيسه يقولون إذا رأيت مسلم يغرق وحوله مسلمون كن انت اول من بنقذه واذا رأيت مسلم يغرق وليس حوله احد اذهب انت وأغرقه!!!
> ...


كويس ان في واحد  كان (كان ) بيحب المسيحين 
مين قال ان احنا بنكرهكم اساسا ,,,, يا عم الحج معظم المسلمين بياخدوا ظاهر دينهم اللى انتوا حابين تشكفوة بس لكن ما خفي كان اعظم بلاوى ونجاسة , طبعا نجاسة واحنا مش بنشتم احنا بنوصفلك ولغيرك واقع مكتوب في كوتبكم اللى بتحالوا تداروها دلوقتي (عن زوجات الرسول ومواضيع كتير ,,,,,, الخ)
وإذا كنت عايز تشوف الشتيمة على حق اعمل سيرش عن منتياتكم وانت هتعرف معنى الكراهية والسب والقذف الحقيقي ,
نتكلم عن الظلم شوية : 1- النظر للمراة المسيحية على انها كائن غيريب يتجول في الشوارع 
2- وضع القران في احدى مواد التدريس (اللغة العربية) وارغام المسيحين على حفظها 
3- الدين الاسلامي هو الاساس في التشريع وهو دين الدولة 
4-التميز العنصري وعدم وجود تكافؤ للفرص المتاحة للشغل للمسيحين زى المسلمين 
5- الاذان بتاعكم اللى بيصحينا بالعافية ,, حتى مش بتراعوا المرضي (يا اخي اللى عايز يصلي هيصلي بس من غير إزعاج )
6- عدم السماح للكفائات من الشخصيات المسيحية من الوصول للمراكذ القيادية 
:heat: 
وغيرها كتير كتير متعدش


----------



## avocato (10 مارس 2007)

عزيذى على المسيح علمنا الحب وليس السب وانا بأسف ان كان هناك قلة لاتفهم ذلك وارجو ان تقبل اسفى " احبوا اعدئكم باركوا لعانيكم صلوا من اجل الذين يسؤن اليكم "


----------



## Moony34 (11 مارس 2007)

elsadawey2 قال:


> انا شفت كتب الوزارة وعارف انا بقول ايه
> يا أخي دي الحكومه عامله معاكم واجب جامد قوي ومدلعاكم علي الاخر
> وبعدين خلاصة القول انتو عايشين في بلد اسلامي واساس كل حاجه المفروض انها الدين " ولو ان دا ما بيحصلش " يعني المفروض ترضوا بالأمر الواقع مش عاجبكم سيبوها وأرحلوا علي رأي مياده الحناوي
> أحنا أغلبيه والأغلبيه هي اللي كلامها يمشي ويمشي كمان علي الكل
> دا بدل ما تحمدوا ربنا ان حكومتنا حكومه من الحكومات اللي تعتبر ديل للغرب وتقولوا الحمد لله ان الحكومه هي أكبر عدو وأكبر محارب للدين الاسلامي وتبوسوا اديكم وش وضهر






نبوس آيدنا وش وضهر؟؟؟؟؟؟
كلامك يدل علي تعصب شديد وأنا آسف إني رديت عليك وحاولت أتناقش معاك.... يا خسارة علي شباب البلد... بدل ما نتكلم عن المساواه والمواطنة نبوس إيدينا وش وضهر....


----------



## manwal (11 مارس 2007)

السلام والنعمه ومحبت ربنا يسوع المسيح تحل عليكم 
يا عزيزى مصر عمرها مكانت اسلاميه ولا هتبقى اسلاميه مصر بلد قبطيه ابا عن جد وراجع التاريخ 
البلد دى بتاعتنا والى انتو عايشين فيه دلوقتى ده من خيرنا وخير اجددنا وتعالى نراجع التاريخ المعاصر اخر احصائيه او اغنياء العالم من  سنين مصرى مسيحى والنهارده كمان اول اغنياء مصر مسيحى تعرف من غير زعل 
انت جيتو علشان تخدمونا مش اكتر من كدا الى القران بتاعه يحل دم المسلم ودم اليهودى ده كلام ربنا بلزمه 
عاوز تعرف اكتر راجع القران كويس واعرف هو بيتكلم على ايه عموما وتعالى وادرس الانجيل تعرف ان الكتاب المقدس عمره منتشر بحد السيف ولا الجزيه حكومه ايه الى بتكلم عليها الحكومه دى عايشه فى بلدك باسمنا لو عاوزين نشلها هنشلها بس للاسف انتو شعب عبيط عارف ليه 
علشان احنا الاصل مش انتو 
اوعى تفكر فكره وتعيش الدور فيها 
حاسب  احسن فى يوم من الايام تصحى وتلاا قى نفسك خدام عند واحد مسيحى الا قله ال 
انت عبيط قله ايه الى بتكلم عليها روح اتفرج على نفسك فى المرايه ولاا انت اعمى كمان عن الحقيقه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصحى يا بنادم انت نايم ولاا ايه الدنيا من حوليك ماشيه وانت لسه بتكلم على شعب اسلاامى  شريعه ايه الى بتكلم عليها 
ده احنا حتى مش معبرنها يا بنى 
احنا لينا شاريعه وماشين بيها وعارفين ربنا قال ايه ومالش ايه عارفين فين الصح وفين الغلط 
بجد انت صعبان عليه وانت ياعم العضو المبارك يلى كنت بتحب المسيحين رسولك امرك بحل دمانا يبقى ازاى بتحبنا اساسا 
ازا خرج العيب من اهل العيب ميبقاش عيب ههههههههههههه
اصحو يا بادمين احنا مسحين وانت ؟


----------



## elsadawey2 (11 مارس 2007)

egyfinance قال:


> * اراك لا تكرر قول ميادة الحناوى بل تكرر قول صاحب سيرك عاكف المضلل العام للاخوان المجرمين ، لا يا صديقى مهما فعلتم مع المسيحيين فلن نترك هذا البلد لانه وطننا قبل ان يكون وطن اى احد اخر ، بل اقول لك انه سنعمل دوما على تغيير هذا الامر الواقع مهما حاول المجرمون منعنا فقديما قام ثعلب معاوية عمرو بن العاص بالقتل و التنكيل باهل مصر و اشبعهم طردا و اضطهادا اضعاف اضعاف ما يحدث الان لا لشىء الا لكون المسلمين وقتها كانوا قوة يحسب حسابها و لهم انتصاراتهم العسكرية و رغم ذلك بقيت لمصر هويتها المسيحية و ثقافتها القبطية ، فما بالك اليوم؟ حين وصل المسلمون الى اسفل درك الحضارة البشرية ياكلون و يشربون و ينعمون بخير الحضارة المسيحية؟ هل تظن باننا سنستسلم بتلك السهولة؟ كان الاجدر بنا الاستسلام وقت عزة الاسلام فما بالك فى وقت ذلته ووقت هزيمته؟ لا ارى هنا دافعا لتكرار ذات الفعل ابدا بل على العكس سنستمر فى جهدنا كما هو للحفاظ على هوية مصر المسيحية و ثقافتها القبطية التى ما قدرتم وقت عزكم محوها فما بالكم وقت ذلكم؟ !!!!! ههههههههه.، من اراد ان يرحل منكم انتم فليرحل اما نحن فلن ، لن نرحل لانها ارضنا و بلدنا و وطننا الذى يعيش فينا قبل ان نعيش فيه .*



مش عايزين تسيبوه يبقي تقعدوا ساكتين وراضيين وتنقطونا بسكاتكم وابقي قابلني لو عرفت تغير حاجه وزي ما قلت لك ان البلد دي قبل ما تبقي قبطيه كانت فرعونيه ربنا ما خلقهاش قبطيه ولو زي ما انت بتدعي ان عمرو بن العاص حاول ينكل بيكم ويعذبكم زي انت ما بتفتري عليه دلوقت احب اقولك ان لو عمرو بن العاص كان عايز يمسحكم من علي وش الدنيا مسح كان مسحكم بأستيكه وعمل فيكم زي ما هتلر عمل في اليهود لكن طبعا الاسلام عمره ما قال كده ولا عمرو بن العاص أصلا جه يم حد فيكم بقي عمرو بن العاص والجيش الاسلامي اللي هزموا الفرس والروم والعجم وكانوا فاتحيين الدنيا بحالها جم عندكم انتم ووقف ههههههههههه ضحكتني بجد :new6: 
وأوعاك تفكر في يوم ان المسلمين ضعاف او منهزمين زي ما انت بتحلم كده وبتقول الضعاف والمهزومين يا حلو انت هما الحكام والرؤساء اما العامة مننا والحمد لله يقرقشوا الزلط ويحلو بالرمل وصدقني كمان مره لو عمرو بن العاص كان عاملكم اي أعتبار أصلا كان فعصكم في 24 ساعه بس انتو أهون من انه يفكر فيكم حتي


----------



## manwal (11 مارس 2007)

*طرق الأسلمة: الإضطهاد الإسلامي للمسيحية 
*ما يلي هو مناقشة قصيرة لطرق الإجبار والضغط التي إستعملها الحكّام المسلمين لمصر على مدى القرون الماضية لإدخال الإسلام في مصر وأسلمة سكان مصر.
بلغت الأسلمة ذروة عنفها في فترتين من تاريخ مصر: في بداية حكم العباسيين في القرن التاسع الميلادي بعد فشل الثورات المصرية ضد الحكم العربي الإسلامي، وفي عهد دولة المماليك البحرية (1250-1390). في هذين الفترتين من تاريخ مصر، إنتشرت أعمال العنف ضد المسيحيين المصريين التي قام بها غوغاء من عامة المسلمين. 
تميّز العصر الإسلامي المبكّر بدرجة من التسامح الديني، والعدالة الإجتماعية. لكنه حدثت إضطهادات شديدة في أثناء حكم الأمويين، وبعض الحكّام العباسيين، والخليفة الفاطمي الحاكيم بأمر الله (سجن، تعذيب، تشويه، قتل، وتحطيم كنائس). *الإضطهاد الإقتصادي إستمرّ طوال الحكم الإسلامي من العصر الإسلامي المبكّر إلى أن توقّف في القرن التاسع عشر.
*نظر الغزاة العرب المسلمون إلى مصر كبقرة سمينة أرادوا حلبها واستغلالها. كان مطلوب من كلّ المسيحيين الذكور البالغين سن الرشد السليمي الجسم، بإستثناء رجال الدين والرهبان، دفع ضريبة الجزية (سورة التوبه 29:9). أُجبرت العائلات الفقيرة التي لم تكن قادرة على دفع ضربة الجزية على تسليم أطفالها للحكام المسلمين لوفاء الجزية. فرض حاكم مصر الأموي عبد العزيز إبن مروان (685-705) ضريبة الجزية على رجال الدين والرهبان المسيحيين أيضا. تحوّل المسيحيون الضعيفوا الإيمان إلى الإسلام لكي يتجنّبوا العبء المالي لهذه الضريبة. أدّى هذا إلى هبوط دخل الحكام المسلمين. كان الحاكم المسلم يرفع الضريبة لدرجة أكبر على المسيحيين الذي رفضوا ترك إيمانهم بالسيد المسيح لكي يعوّض النقص في دخل الحكومة الإسلامية. وهكذا حتى وصل الأمر إلى أن حاكم مصر الأموي عبد الله إبن عبد الملك (705-709) أمر بعدم السماح بدفن أي شخص مصري مسيحي بعد وفاته إلى أن تدفع عائلته ضريبته حتى لو كان قد مات جوعا. لم يسمح الحاكم العثماني لمصر بدفن الأب البطريرك القبطي ماتاؤس الرّابع في سنة 1675 إلى أن جمع مبلغ كبير من المال من المسيحيين. بالأضافة إلى الجزية، كان المطلوب من الفلاح المصري دفع الخراج (ضريبة الأرض) ليحصل على حقّ زراعة أرضه التي استولى على ملكيتها الحاكم المسلم (سورة الحشر 59: 6-7). حينما إحتاج الحاكم المسلم إلى أموال إضافية لتمويل حروبه، أو لأيّ هدف آخر، لجأ إلى الإبتزاز من المصريين المسيحيين (أهل الذمة). كان يقوم بسجن وتعذيب زعماء الكنيسة حتى يحصل على الفدية من المسيحيين. من البديهي أن نظام الضرائب الثقيلة، والغرامات الثقيلة الدورية، ومصادرة أملاك الكنيسة أدت إلى فقر المسيحيين تحت الحكم العربي الإسلامي، وجعل حياتهم اليومية صعبة، مما أدّى إلى الفساد والضعف في الكنيسة.
لجأ جباة الضرائب إلى وسائل قاسية في جباية الضرائب. في أظلم عصور الاضطهاد، صاحب جباية ضريبة الجزية إهانة وإذلال الشخص المسيحي. فكان عامل الجزية المسلم يلطم المسيحي على صفحة عنقه قائلا: أد الجزية يا كافر. فيعطيه المسيحي مال الجزية بذل وانكسار. أستخدمت وسائل مختلفة لإهانة وإذلال المسيحيين في العصر الإسلامي في مصر مثل إلزام المسيحيين بارتداء ملابس خشنة ذي ألوان معينة وحزام خاص لتمييزهم من المسلمين، إلزامهم باستخدام الحمار أو البغل في التنقل بدلا من الحصان وبأن يقفوا ليدعوا المسلم يمر، وإلزامهم باستخدام أجراس صغيرة تعلن عن وجودهم في الحمامات العامة. لم يكن مسموحا لشعب مصر المقهور أن يحمل سلاحا. كانت عقوبة ذلك الموت أو العبودية. كان دفاع المصري عن نفسه ضد مسلم مهاجم يُعتبر اعتداءا على المسلم. كان من حق الجندي العربي المسلم أن يقيم في أي منزل مصري يختاره في فصل الربيع من كل عام فيما يسمى بالارتياع، أي استمتاع الغازي بالربيع. كان يعيش في المنزل مع العائلة المصرية بدون اصطحاب زوجاته وبدون إذن رب البيت. وكان كثير من الجنود العرب المسلمين يغتصبون نساء البيت المصريات. لم يكن مسموحا للمصري المسيحي أن يشهد في المحاكم الإسلامية. لهذا اضطر أن يشتري براءته برشوة الشهود المسلمين والقاضي المسلم.
*فيما عدا بضعة إستثناءات، خصوصا في العصر الفاطمي، لم يكن مسموحا للمسيحيين أن يقوموا ببناء كنائس جديدة تحت الحكم الإسلامي. *في الواقع، قام مروان الثاني (744-750)، آخر خليفة أموي، بسلب وتدمير كنائس وأديرة كثيرة في مصر. كما أمر الخليفة المهدي (775-785) ثم الخليفة هارون الرشيد (786-809) بتدمير كل الكنائس في الإمبراطورية العباسية المبنية بعد الغزو الإسلامي.
باستثناء بضعة سنوات في عهد الحاكم بأمر الله، تمييز عصر الفاطميين (972-1171) بإضطهادات أقلّ كثيرا من العصور الإسلامية الأخرى. فقد سادت فيه العدالة الإجتماعية. لذالك يعتبر العصر الذهبي للمسيحية الوطنية في مصر تحت الحكم الإسلامي. سمح الفاطميون للمسيحيين بالإحتفال بأعيادهم الدينية علنا في الشوارع. واعتاد المسلمون أن يشاركون في مواكب الإحتفالات الدينية المسيحية في مصر -- فهذا كان تراثهم الوطني. كما سمح الفاطميون للمسيحيين بإعادة بناء كنائسهم. وسمحوا لؤلئك الذين أنكروا إيمانهم المسيحي تحت ضغوط الإضطهادات بالرجوع إلى الإيمان المسيحي بدون عقاب. كما سمحوا للمسلمين باعتناق المسيحية بدون العقاب. قام الحاكم بأمر الله (996-1021) بإضطهاد مسيحيي مصر والشام لمدّة تسعة سنوات في عهده. لم يسمح للمسيحيين بإقامة شعائرهم الدينية في كنائسهم. أمر بتدمير أكثر من 30,000 كنيسة. وأصدر أمرا بإحراق كنيسة القيامة بالقدس. كما أنه قتل عددا عظيما من الكهنة، وصادر أملاك الكنائس والمسيحيين. وضع البطريرك القبطي زكريا في جب أسود جائعة لقتله، لكنّهم لم يفتكوا به لأن الرب قد حماه. فأفرج عنه. بالإضافة إلى هذا، فرض قواعد مُذلّة على المسيحيين: فكان عليهم أن يرتدوا الملابس السوداء، وكان على كل رجل مسيحي أن يعلق حول عنقه صليب خشبي يزن خمسة أرطال، وكان على المسيحيين أن يركبوا الحمير بدلا من الخيول، إلخ. هذا كان أشد إضطهاد عانته المسيحية في مصر والشام تحت الحكم الإسلامي العربي. غير الحاكم بأمر الله سياسته نحو المسيحيين قبل موته بسنوات قليلة. فأعاد لهم الأملاك المصادرة وسمح لهم بإعادة بناء كنائسهم وأديرتهم. كانت صداقته الجديدة مع راهب قبطي يدعى بيمين سبب هذا التغيير الجذري. كان هذا الراهب قد تحوّل إلى الإسلام تحت ضغط الإضطهاد. إلا أن ضميره قد أنبه لخيانته لمسيحه. فاقترب من الخليفة وأعلن إليه بأنّه سيعود إلى السيد المسيح حتى إذا أدى هذا لقتله. بدلا من أن يأمر الحاكم بأمر الله بقتله إحترم شجاعته وإخلاصه، فصادقه، وسمح له ببناء دير، حيث كان يزوره ويقضي وقتا مع الرهبان للحديث والأكل والشرب معهم.
*إزداد إضطهاد المسيحيين في عصر الحملات الصليبية والمماليك.* بدأت الحملات الصليبية (1096-1292) بهدف السيطرة على الأراضي المقدّسة لحماية الحجاج المسيحيين والأماكن المسيحية المقدسة في فلسطين. لكن رغم أن دافعها في البداية كان الدفاع عن المسيحية، أدت إلى إضعاف المسيحية الشرقية. كان المسيحيون الشرقيون يشكلون أغلبية السكان في بعض المناطق في القرن الحادي عشر. بعد الحملات الصليبية، إنخفضت المسيحية الشرقية إلى ديانة الأقلية في وطنها الأصلي. وهكذا كانت الحملات الصليبية من الكوارث الأعظم التي حلت بالمسيحيين الشرقيين في أوطانهم. نظر المسلمون بارتياب إلى المسيحيين المحليين، إذ خافوا أنهم قد يساعدوا الصليبيين. لم يفهموا الإختلافات بين المسيحية الشرقية والغربية. لذا، إشتدّ إضطهاد المسيحية الوطنية كثيرا. فازدادت الضرائب وعنف الغوغاء من المسلمين ضدّ المسيحيين. من الناحية الأخرى، إضطهد الصليبيون المسيحيين المحليين لدرجة أنهم منعوا المسيحيين المصريين من زيارة الأراضي المقدّسة التي سيطروا عليها. لكن الأيوبيين، الذين كانوا قد حطّموا الكاثدرائية القبطية الكبيرة للقديس مرقس في الأسكندرية، أعطوا الكنيسة القبطية دير السلطان في القدس بعد إسترداد القدس في عام 1187. عندما غزا الصليبيون مصر، قتلوا عشوائيا مسلمين ومسيحيين على حدّ سواء. كانت غزوات الصليبيين للفتح والقهر، ليس لتحرير المسيحيين المضطهدين.
إنتشرت جمعيات إسلامية متعصبة في القطر المصري منذ القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي. كان تأثير هذه الجمعيات يسيطر على عامة المسلمين في عصر المماليك الذي تميز بالاضطرابات والمؤامرات وعدم الاستقرار. كانت هذه الجماعات تحرض وتهيج عامة المسلمين وتقودهم إلى ارتكاب أعمال عنف شديدة ضد المسيحيين المصريين العزل في كافة أنحاء القطر المصري. تفشت وازدادت أعمال العنف من تدمير الكنائس وقتل المسيحيين وسلب ممتلكاتهم في أعوام 1283، 1293، 1301، 1321، 1354. المصادرة المتكرّرة لأملاك وأوقاف الكنيسة وإغلاق الكنائس، ماعدا كنائس الأديرة، حدثت في عصر المماليك. كثر طرد المسيحيين من وظائفهم الحكومية لإسترضاء الغوغاء من المسلمين، وللضغط على المسيحيين المصريين لأسلمتهم. سجن وتعذيب الأبّ البطريرك القبطي حدث من وقت لآخر. من أشد اضطهادات عهد المماليك الاضطهاد الذي حدث في عهد السلطان محمد ابن قلاوون في أوائل القرن الرابع عشر (1310-1341). إرتكب الغوغاء من المسلمين الذين أثارتهم الجماعات الإسلامية المتطرفة ودعمهم أمراء المماليك أعمال عنف وحشية ضدّ المسيحيين المصريين بتحطيم الكنائس، ونهبها، وقتلهم. ولعجز السلطان عن حفظ الأمن أصدر قرارا بأنّ من يقتل مسيحيا يحصل على ممتلكاته؛ وأمر بنظام الملابس المختلفة لتمييز المسيحيين واليهود من المسلمين. *هذا النمط من الإضطهاد الذي تميز بالعنف الفوضوي للغوغاء من عامة المسلمين الذين أثارتهم الجماعات الإسلامية المتطرفة ودعمهم أمراء المماليك استمر في فترة حكم المماليك لمدة أكثر من 250 سنة (1250-1517)، وبلغ ذروته في عصر المماليك البحرية (1250-1390).* وصل هذا العنف الفوضوي الشديد للغوغاء من المسلمين إلى درجة مهاجمة مقابر المسيحيين وأخذ منها بقايا جثث الموتى لإستعمالها كوقود للنار. كرهت الطبقات الإسلامية السفلى المسيحيين بدافع الحسد لأن العديد من المسيحيين إرتفعوا لمراكز عالية في الحكومة نتيجة لعملهم الشاق؛ وبعضهم كانوا أغنياء؛ وبعضهم عملوا في جباية الضرائب. المسيحية المحلية في كلتا مصر والشام عانت بشدّة في عصر المماليك. إنتشر إعتناق الإسلام تحت ضغط الإضطهاد المستمر؛ وفقد المسيحيون رخائهم الإقتصادي. عند نهاية القرن الخامس عشر قلّ عدد المسيحيين حتى أصبحوا أقلية في وطنهم.
*الإضطهاد المُتقطّع أثناء العصر العثماني الذي دام حوالي أربعة قرون شابه إضطهاد عصر المماليك. كان التركيز على الإضطهاد الإقتصادي بواسطة الضرائب العالية والغرامات.* نظام الملابس والتنقل المختلفة (ركوب حمير، ليس خيول) فُرض أحيانا. الإستيلاء على الكنائس وتحويلها إلى مساجد إستمرّ. قبضوا على الأطفال المسيحيين الأبرياء وحوّلوهم بالقوّة إلى الإسلام، وأدرجوهم في القوات الإنكشارية التركية. قتل الأتراك مئات آلاف من المسيحيين الأرمن من سنة 1895 إلى سنة 1920


----------



## manwal (11 مارس 2007)

*طرق الأسلمة: الإضطهاد الإسلامي للمسيحية*
ما يلي هو مناقشة قصيرة لطرق الإجبار والضغط التي إستعملها الحكّام المسلمين لمصر على مدى القرون الماضية لإدخال الإسلام في مصر وأسلمة سكان مصر.
بلغت الأسلمة ذروة عنفها في فترتين من تاريخ مصر: في بداية حكم العباسيين في القرن التاسع الميلادي بعد فشل الثورات المصرية ضد الحكم العربي الإسلامي، وفي عهد دولة المماليك البحرية (1250-1390). في هذين الفترتين من تاريخ مصر، إنتشرت أعمال العنف ضد المسيحيين المصريين التي قام بها غوغاء من عامة المسلمين. 
تميّز العصر الإسلامي المبكّر بدرجة من التسامح الديني، والعدالة الإجتماعية. لكنه حدثت إضطهادات شديدة في أثناء حكم الأمويين، وبعض الحكّام العباسيين، والخليفة الفاطمي الحاكيم بأمر الله (سجن، تعذيب، تشويه، قتل، وتحطيم كنائس). *الإضطهاد الإقتصادي إستمرّ طوال الحكم الإسلامي من العصر الإسلامي المبكّر إلى أن توقّف في القرن التاسع عشر.*
نظر الغزاة العرب المسلمون إلى مصر كبقرة سمينة أرادوا حلبها واستغلالها. كان مطلوب من كلّ المسيحيين الذكور البالغين سن الرشد السليمي الجسم، بإستثناء رجال الدين والرهبان، دفع ضريبة الجزية (سورة التوبه 29:9). أُجبرت العائلات الفقيرة التي لم تكن قادرة على دفع ضربة الجزية على تسليم أطفالها للحكام المسلمين لوفاء الجزية. فرض حاكم مصر الأموي عبد العزيز إبن مروان (685-705) ضريبة الجزية على رجال الدين والرهبان المسيحيين أيضا. تحوّل المسيحيون الضعيفوا الإيمان إلى الإسلام لكي يتجنّبوا العبء المالي لهذه الضريبة. أدّى هذا إلى هبوط دخل الحكام المسلمين. كان الحاكم المسلم يرفع الضريبة لدرجة أكبر على المسيحيين الذي رفضوا ترك إيمانهم بالسيد المسيح لكي يعوّض النقص في دخل الحكومة الإسلامية. وهكذا حتى وصل الأمر إلى أن حاكم مصر الأموي عبد الله إبن عبد الملك (705-709) أمر بعدم السماح بدفن أي شخص مصري مسيحي بعد وفاته إلى أن تدفع عائلته ضريبته حتى لو كان قد مات جوعا. لم يسمح الحاكم العثماني لمصر بدفن الأب البطريرك القبطي ماتاؤس الرّابع في سنة 1675 إلى أن جمع مبلغ كبير من المال من المسيحيين. بالأضافة إلى الجزية، كان المطلوب من الفلاح المصري دفع الخراج (ضريبة الأرض) ليحصل على حقّ زراعة أرضه التي استولى على ملكيتها الحاكم المسلم (سورة الحشر 59: 6-7). حينما إحتاج الحاكم المسلم إلى أموال إضافية لتمويل حروبه، أو لأيّ هدف آخر، لجأ إلى الإبتزاز من المصريين المسيحيين (أهل الذمة). كان يقوم بسجن وتعذيب زعماء الكنيسة حتى يحصل على الفدية من المسيحيين. من البديهي أن نظام الضرائب الثقيلة، والغرامات الثقيلة الدورية، ومصادرة أملاك الكنيسة أدت إلى فقر المسيحيين تحت الحكم العربي الإسلامي، وجعل حياتهم اليومية صعبة، مما أدّى إلى الفساد والضعف في الكنيسة.
لجأ جباة الضرائب إلى وسائل قاسية في جباية الضرائب. في أظلم عصور الاضطهاد، صاحب جباية ضريبة الجزية إهانة وإذلال الشخص المسيحي. فكان عامل الجزية المسلم يلطم المسيحي على صفحة عنقه قائلا: أد الجزية يا كافر. فيعطيه المسيحي مال الجزية بذل وانكسار. أستخدمت وسائل مختلفة لإهانة وإذلال المسيحيين في العصر الإسلامي في مصر مثل إلزام المسيحيين بارتداء ملابس خشنة ذي ألوان معينة وحزام خاص لتمييزهم من المسلمين، إلزامهم باستخدام الحمار أو البغل في التنقل بدلا من الحصان وبأن يقفوا ليدعوا المسلم يمر، وإلزامهم باستخدام أجراس صغيرة تعلن عن وجودهم في الحمامات العامة. لم يكن مسموحا لشعب مصر المقهور أن يحمل سلاحا. كانت عقوبة ذلك الموت أو العبودية. كان دفاع المصري عن نفسه ضد مسلم مهاجم يُعتبر اعتداءا على المسلم. كان من حق الجندي العربي المسلم أن يقيم في أي منزل مصري يختاره في فصل الربيع من كل عام فيما يسمى بالارتياع، أي استمتاع الغازي بالربيع. كان يعيش في المنزل مع العائلة المصرية بدون اصطحاب زوجاته وبدون إذن رب البيت. وكان كثير من الجنود العرب المسلمين يغتصبون نساء البيت المصريات. لم يكن مسموحا للمصري المسيحي أن يشهد في المحاكم الإسلامية. لهذا اضطر أن يشتري براءته برشوة الشهود المسلمين والقاضي المسلم.
*فيما عدا بضعة إستثناءات، خصوصا في العصر الفاطمي، لم يكن مسموحا للمسيحيين أن يقوموا ببناء كنائس جديدة تحت الحكم الإسلامي. *في الواقع، قام مروان الثاني (744-750)، آخر خليفة أموي، بسلب وتدمير كنائس وأديرة كثيرة في مصر. كما أمر الخليفة المهدي (775-785) ثم الخليفة هارون الرشيد (786-809) بتدمير كل الكنائس في الإمبراطورية العباسية المبنية بعد الغزو الإسلامي.
باستثناء بضعة سنوات في عهد الحاكم بأمر الله، تمييز عصر الفاطميين (972-1171) بإضطهادات أقلّ كثيرا من العصور الإسلامية الأخرى. فقد سادت فيه العدالة الإجتماعية. لذالك يعتبر العصر الذهبي للمسيحية الوطنية في مصر تحت الحكم الإسلامي. سمح الفاطميون للمسيحيين بالإحتفال بأعيادهم الدينية علنا في الشوارع. واعتاد المسلمون أن يشاركون في مواكب الإحتفالات الدينية المسيحية في مصر -- فهذا كان تراثهم الوطني. كما سمح الفاطميون للمسيحيين بإعادة بناء كنائسهم. وسمحوا لؤلئك الذين أنكروا إيمانهم المسيحي تحت ضغوط الإضطهادات بالرجوع إلى الإيمان المسيحي بدون عقاب. كما سمحوا للمسلمين باعتناق المسيحية بدون العقاب. قام الحاكم بأمر الله (996-1021) بإضطهاد مسيحيي مصر والشام لمدّة تسعة سنوات في عهده. لم يسمح للمسيحيين بإقامة شعائرهم الدينية في كنائسهم. أمر بتدمير أكثر من 30,000 كنيسة. وأصدر أمرا بإحراق كنيسة القيامة بالقدس. كما أنه قتل عددا عظيما من الكهنة، وصادر أملاك الكنائس والمسيحيين. وضع البطريرك القبطي زكريا في جب أسود جائعة لقتله، لكنّهم لم يفتكوا به لأن الرب قد حماه. فأفرج عنه. بالإضافة إلى هذا، فرض قواعد مُذلّة على المسيحيين: فكان عليهم أن يرتدوا الملابس السوداء، وكان على كل رجل مسيحي أن يعلق حول عنقه صليب خشبي يزن خمسة أرطال، وكان على المسيحيين أن يركبوا الحمير بدلا من الخيول، إلخ. هذا كان أشد إضطهاد عانته المسيحية في مصر والشام تحت الحكم الإسلامي العربي. غير الحاكم بأمر الله سياسته نحو المسيحيين قبل موته بسنوات قليلة. فأعاد لهم الأملاك المصادرة وسمح لهم بإعادة بناء كنائسهم وأديرتهم. كانت صداقته الجديدة مع راهب قبطي يدعى بيمين سبب هذا التغيير الجذري. كان هذا الراهب قد تحوّل إلى الإسلام تحت ضغط الإضطهاد. إلا أن ضميره قد أنبه لخيانته لمسيحه. فاقترب من الخليفة وأعلن إليه بأنّه سيعود إلى السيد المسيح حتى إذا أدى هذا لقتله. بدلا من أن يأمر الحاكم بأمر الله بقتله إحترم شجاعته وإخلاصه، فصادقه، وسمح له ببناء دير، حيث كان يزوره ويقضي وقتا مع الرهبان للحديث والأكل والشرب معهم.
*إزداد إضطهاد المسيحيين في عصر الحملات الصليبية والمماليك.* بدأت الحملات الصليبية (1096-1292) بهدف السيطرة على الأراضي المقدّسة لحماية الحجاج المسيحيين والأماكن المسيحية المقدسة في فلسطين. لكن رغم أن دافعها في البداية كان الدفاع عن المسيحية، أدت إلى إضعاف المسيحية الشرقية. كان المسيحيون الشرقيون يشكلون أغلبية السكان في بعض المناطق في القرن الحادي عشر. بعد الحملات الصليبية، إنخفضت المسيحية الشرقية إلى ديانة الأقلية في وطنها الأصلي. وهكذا كانت الحملات الصليبية من الكوارث الأعظم التي حلت بالمسيحيين الشرقيين في أوطانهم. نظر المسلمون بارتياب إلى المسيحيين المحليين، إذ خافوا أنهم قد يساعدوا الصليبيين. لم يفهموا الإختلافات بين المسيحية الشرقية والغربية. لذا، إشتدّ إضطهاد المسيحية الوطنية كثيرا. فازدادت الضرائب وعنف الغوغاء من المسلمين ضدّ المسيحيين. من الناحية الأخرى، إضطهد الصليبيون المسيحيين المحليين لدرجة أنهم منعوا المسيحيين المصريين من زيارة الأراضي المقدّسة التي سيطروا عليها. لكن الأيوبيين، الذين كانوا قد حطّموا الكاثدرائية القبطية الكبيرة للقديس مرقس في الأسكندرية، أعطوا الكنيسة القبطية دير السلطان في القدس بعد إسترداد القدس في عام 1187. عندما غزا الصليبيون مصر، قتلوا عشوائيا مسلمين ومسيحيين على حدّ سواء. كانت غزوات الصليبيين للفتح والقهر، ليس لتحرير المسيحيين المضطهدين.
إنتشرت جمعيات إسلامية متعصبة في القطر المصري منذ القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي. كان تأثير هذه الجمعيات يسيطر على عامة المسلمين في عصر المماليك الذي تميز بالاضطرابات والمؤامرات وعدم الاستقرار. كانت هذه الجماعات تحرض وتهيج عامة المسلمين وتقودهم إلى ارتكاب أعمال عنف شديدة ضد المسيحيين المصريين العزل في كافة أنحاء القطر المصري. تفشت وازدادت أعمال العنف من تدمير الكنائس وقتل المسيحيين وسلب ممتلكاتهم في أعوام 1283، 1293، 1301، 1321، 1354. المصادرة المتكرّرة لأملاك وأوقاف الكنيسة وإغلاق الكنائس، ماعدا كنائس الأديرة، حدثت في عصر المماليك. كثر طرد المسيحيين من وظائفهم الحكومية لإسترضاء الغوغاء من المسلمين، وللضغط على المسيحيين المصريين لأسلمتهم. سجن وتعذيب الأبّ البطريرك القبطي حدث من وقت لآخر. من أشد اضطهادات عهد المماليك الاضطهاد الذي حدث في عهد السلطان محمد ابن قلاوون في أوائل القرن الرابع عشر (1310-1341). إرتكب الغوغاء من المسلمين الذين أثارتهم الجماعات الإسلامية المتطرفة ودعمهم أمراء المماليك أعمال عنف وحشية ضدّ المسيحيين المصريين بتحطيم الكنائس، ونهبها، وقتلهم. ولعجز السلطان عن حفظ الأمن أصدر قرارا بأنّ من يقتل مسيحيا يحصل على ممتلكاته؛ وأمر بنظام الملابس المختلفة لتمييز المسيحيين واليهود من المسلمين. *هذا النمط من الإضطهاد الذي تميز بالعنف الفوضوي للغوغاء من عامة المسلمين الذين أثارتهم الجماعات الإسلامية المتطرفة ودعمهم أمراء المماليك استمر في فترة حكم المماليك لمدة أكثر من 250 سنة (1250-1517)، وبلغ ذروته في عصر المماليك البحرية (1250-1390).* وصل هذا العنف الفوضوي الشديد للغوغاء من المسلمين إلى درجة مهاجمة مقابر المسيحيين وأخذ منها بقايا جثث الموتى لإستعمالها كوقود للنار. كرهت الطبقات الإسلامية السفلى المسيحيين بدافع الحسد لأن العديد من المسيحيين إرتفعوا لمراكز عالية في الحكومة نتيجة لعملهم الشاق؛ وبعضهم كانوا أغنياء؛ وبعضهم عملوا في جباية الضرائب. المسيحية المحلية في كلتا مصر والشام عانت بشدّة في عصر المماليك. إنتشر إعتناق الإسلام تحت ضغط الإضطهاد المستمر؛ وفقد المسيحيون رخائهم الإقتصادي. عند نهاية القرن الخامس عشر قلّ عدد المسيحيين حتى أصبحوا أقلية في وطنهم.
*الإضطهاد المُتقطّع أثناء العصر العثماني الذي دام حوالي أربعة قرون شابه إضطهاد عصر المماليك. كان التركيز على الإضطهاد الإقتصادي بواسطة الضرائب العالية والغرامات.* نظام الملابس والتنقل المختلفة (ركوب حمير، ليس خيول) فُرض أحيانا. الإستيلاء على الكنائس وتحويلها إلى مساجد إستمرّ. قبضوا على الأطفال المسيحيين الأبرياء وحوّلوهم بالقوّة إلى الإسلام، وأدرجوهم في القوات الإنكشارية التركية. قتل الأتراك مئات آلاف من المسيحيين الأرمن من سنة 1895 إلى سنة 1920


----------



## manwal (11 مارس 2007)

*ثورات مصرية ضدّ الإمبريالية العربية الإسلامية 
تمرّد المصريون ضدّ الحكم العربي الإسلامي لمصر عدّة مرات بسبب الضرائب الباهظة والإضطهاد الديني. هذه الثورات المسلّحة ضدّ الظلم العربي الإسلامي حدثت أثناء فترة أكثر من قرن (725-831). وعلى الرغم أنّ بعض هذه الثورات حققت نجاحا عسكريا في بدايتها، إنتهت جميعها بالفشل. تبع فشل هذه الثورات دمار منتشر، وأعمال وحشية، وسلب، وأسلمة بالقوة. نستشهد هنا بإثنان من هذه الثورات كأمثلة: 
1. في عام 751 الميلادي، رفض البشموريون المصريون المسيحيون دفع الضرائب المتزايدة التي حاول جمعها الحاكم المسلم. فقتلوا جباة الضرائب، وبدأوا تمرّدا مسلّحا في شمال الدلتا. بناء على طلب آخر خليفة أموي مروان إبن محمد، حثّ الأبّ البطريرك القبطي خائيل الثوّار على الإستسلام إلى الحاكم المسلم. رفض الثوّار المصريون طلب الأبّ البطريرك، وهزموا قوّات الحاكم العربي المسلم في المعركتين الأوليتين بزعامة مينا إبن بوقيره. لكنّهم خسروا المعركة الثالثة. لم تستطع القوّات العربية الإسلامية أن تتبعهم في مستنقعات شمال الدلتا. إستأنف الثوّار المصريون ثورتهم المسلّحة باستخدام وسائل حرب العصابات.
2. في 829-31 ميلادية، قام المصريون المسيحيون في كل الدلتا بثورة ضدّ السلطات الإسلامية بسبب الضرائب الباهظة والإضطهاد الديني. إنتشرت الثورة إلى صعيد مصر. كانت هذه أعظم ثورة مصرية في تأريخ مصر تحت الحكم الإسلامي. طلب الخليفة العباسي المامون من الأبّ البطريرك القبطي يوساب أن يهدئ الثوّار. طلب الأبّ البطريرك من الناس الهدوء والطاعة للحاكم المسلم الظالم. أطاعه الجميع ماعدا البشموريين في شمال الدلتا الذين رفضوا نصيحته. أخيرا أخمد المأمون الثورة بمساعدة قواد جيشه الأتراك. تبع الهزيمة حمام دمّوي ودمار واسع الإنتشار في شمال الدلتا. كلّ السكان الباقين على قيد الحياة في تلك المنطقة أزيلوا بالقوة إلى سوريا.
(ح) الأسلمة والإسلام في مصر اليوم 
يبذل العالم الإسلامي اليوم جهودا كثيرة لتوجيه الانتباه الدولي إلى إسرائيل والمشكلة الفلسطينية محاولا أن يتناسى ويخفي بالصمت اضطهادات المسيحيين الرهيبة في العالم الإسلامي، التي هي أقسى بكثير من معاناة الفلسطينيين. من أمثلة هذه الإضطهادات الدموية العنيفة في العصر الحديث مذابح المسيحيين في جنوب السودان وتيمور الشرقية وتركيا (مذابح الأرمن المسيحيين من سنة 1895 إلى سنة 1920)، وأعمال العنف التي يقوم بها بعض المسلمين من وقت لآخر ضد المسيحيين في إندونيسيا، نيجيريا، الباكستان، ومصر. 
مسيحيو مصر الوطنيون (الأقباط) مُهمشون في وطنهم. مادة 40 من الدستور المصري تؤيد حرية الدين. لكن مادة 2 تنص على أن الإسلام هو دين الدولة، وأن الشريعة الإسلامية هي المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع. هذا يعني أن مادة 2 تناقض مادة 40 وتلغيها. في الواقع، تخضع كل مواد الدستور لمادة 2. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، لا يتم تنفيذ قرارات المحاكم التي في صالح المسيحيين وضد صالح المسلمين. عندما ينادي مصري مسيحي بإنهاء الطائفية، يتهمونه بالطائفية ليسكتونه. 
إن التالي هو ملخص لنتائج تقرير مؤسسة بيت الحرّية الأمريكي الصادر في عام 1999 بشأن الوضع الراهن في مصر حيث يزداد التطرف الإسلامي:
الأقباط مضطهدون من قبل جماعات إسلامية متطرفة وأحيانا من قبل الشرطة المحليّة ومسؤولي الأمن الآخرين. الحكومة المصرية تعوق حرّيتهم في العبادة وتفرق ضدّهم:
1. ليس لدى الحكومة المصرية سياسة لإضطهاد المسيحيين. لكنها تتحيّز ضدّهم، تتحامل عليهم وتعيق حرّية عبادتهم، وتضطهد وكالاتها ومؤسساتها المختلفة المسلمين الذين يعتنقوا المسيحية:
• تفرض الحكومة المصرية قيود ثقيلة على بناء وإصلاّح الكنائس. لا تفرض هذه القيود على المساجد.
• تُطبق حكومة مصر قوانين وممارسات تفرق دينيا بخصوص تغيير الديانة، الزواج، الأبوّة، التعليم، ورواتب رجال دين.
• تمنع حكومة مصر المسيحيين من المناصب العليا في الحكومة، في السياسية، في الجيش، وفي التعليم. وهناك تفريق متزايد في القطاع الخاصّ.
• تدعم حكومة مصر ماديا أجهزة الإعلام التي تهاجم المسيحية وتحدّد نشاط المسيحيين فى أجهزة الإعلام التي تضبطها الحكومة.
• لا تتّخذ حكومة مصر إجراءات كافية لمنع الإضطهاد والإساءة للأقباط علي المستوى المحليّ، سواء كان الجناة إرهابيين، من العامة، أو من قوّات أمن الحكومة.
2. تضايق الشرطة علي المستوى المحليّ المسيحيين وأحيانا تضطهدهم، خصوصا المسلمين الذين يعتنقون المسيحية. وذلك بسبب التعاطف مع، أو الخوف من ، الإسلاميين المتطرفين. في عدّيد من الحالات تواطئت الشرطة المحليّة مع الإسلاميين في الأسلمة القسرية للفتيات القبطيات القاصرات.
3. الإرهابيون الإسلاميون المتطرفون يضطهدون ويخيفون الأقباط بتهديدهم للإبتزاز، بالهجوم عليهم، وأحيانا بقتلهم، خصوصا في المناطق المسيحية بصعيد مصر.
*


----------



## manwal (11 مارس 2007)

*طرق الأسلمة: معدلات التناسل* 
معدل التناسل الإسلامي كان أعلى بكثير من معدل التكاثر المسيحي. كان هذا بسبب تعدد الزوجات الإسلامي (يسمح القرآن بأربع زوجات للرجل، وطلاق لأيّ سبب)؛ وإتخاذ المحظيات (سُمِح للرجل المسلم بعدد غير محدود من المحظيات من السجناء والعبيد وأسرى الحروب). كما سُمح للرجل المسلم بالزواج من نساء مسيحيات ويهوديات. كان هؤلاء النساء يحتفظن بأديانهن الأصلية. لكن أصبح أطفال هذه الزيجات المختلطة مسلمين بحسب الشريعة الإسلامية. على العكس من ذلك، كان الرجل المسيحي يتزوج إمرأة واحدة؛ لم يُسمح له بمحظيات؛ ولم يُسمح له بالزواج بنساء مسلمات. كان لابدّ أن يعتنق الرجل المسيحي الإسلام لكي يتزوّج إمرأة مسلمة. بحسب الشريعة الإسلامية، أطفال المتأسلم يصبحون مسلمين إجباريا. عدم التكافؤ الضخم هذا في معدلات الخصوبة أدى إلى تزايد عدد المسلمين بكثير بالنسبة لعدد المسيحيين الوطنيين في الأراضي المحتلة.
السبب الآخر لمعدلات الخصوبة الإسلامية العالية، خصوصا بين الطبقة الغير متعلمة التي كانت تشكل الأغلبية، أن زوجة رجل مسلم تريد إرهاقه بأطفال أكثر حتى يصبح من الصعب له أن يتخذ زوجات أخرى عليها، لأنه لا يستطيع أن يتحمّل العبء المالي الإضافي. لا تقبل زوجة زوجة أخرى لزوجها في حالة تعدّد الزوجات، حتى لو كانت زوجته الأخرى أختها، كما نتعلّم من قصة يعقوب مع زوجتيه راحيل وليئه (تكوين 16:29-24:30). كما أن العائلة الكبيرة تضمن الأمن الإقتصادي للزوجة المسلمة لأنها تحميها من الطلاق. فزوجها محتاج إليها أكثر للإعتناء بكلّ هؤلاء الأطفال. وهكذا نرى أن تأمين الزواج، وتأمين الحالة الإقتصادية للمرأة المسلمة، ومركزها الإجتماعي (تحتلّ المطلّقات مركز إجتماعي منخفض في المجتمعات الإسلامية) أدت إلى أن تطالب بأطفال أكثر وعائلة أكبر.
*( و) طرق الأسلمة: عدم الإستقرار السياسي* 
حكم الخلفاء الراشدين والأمويين والعباسيين تميّز بعدم الإستقرار السياسي في الأراضي المحتلة. أثناء 225 سنة (642-868) عيّن الخليفاء 111 حاكم على مصر. ببعض الإستثناءات النادرة، كانت متوسط مدّة حكم الوالي لمصر حوالي سنتين. إنتاب الخليفاء قلق خشية أنه إذا طالت مدة حكم الحاكم المسلم في مصر قد يُقوّي قاعدة سلطته وينفصل من الإمبراطورية ويعلن إستقلاله بمصر. هذا أدى إلى تدهور الإقتصاد المصري. إذ كان الإهتمام الرئيسي لؤلئك الحكّام المسلمين القصيري الأمد هو كيفية إستغلال البلاد وجمع ثروة شخصية بأسرع ما يمكن. لم يكن لديهم الوقت أو الإهتمام لتطبيق خطط تنمية إقتصادية طويلة الأجل. 
حدثت قلاقل سياسية في القرن الثاني عشر عندما تدهورت الإمبراطورية الفاطمية بسبب صراع على السلطة بين الخليفة الضعيف ورؤساء الوزارات الأقوياء. ميّز عدم الإستقرار السياسي عصر المماليك (1250-1517) بسبب الصراع على السلطة بين أمراء المماليك. وأيضا ميّز عدم الإستقرار السياسي الحكم العثماني في مصر (1517-1870) خاصة في القرن الثامن عشر بسبب صراع على السلطة بين الحاكم التركي وأمراء المماليك المحليّين، حتى تم إبادة المماليك في مذبحة قلعة القاهرة في عام 1811 الذي دبّره ونفّذه محمد علي. عانى المسيحيون أكثر من المسلمين بسبب هذه القلاقل السياسية. كان الحاكم المسلم يطالبهم بأموال أكثر. كما أدّى عدم الإستقرار السياسي إلى الفوضى التي أدت إلى أعمال العنف للغوغاء من المسلمين ضدّ المسيحيين وممتلكاتهم. إنتشرت الفوضوي في الإمبراطوريات العربية والعثماني


----------



## manwal (11 مارس 2007)

*الإنتشار السلمي للمسيحية في قرونها الأولى تناقض مع ضغوط الأسلمة
*من المهم تأكيد الإختلاف الكبير بين إنتشار المسيحية في مصر في العصر المسيحي الأول (الثلاثة قرون الأولى للمسيحية)، وبين وسائل الأسلمة تحت ضغوط واضطهادات مختلفة أثناء القرون الثلاثة عشرة الماضية. على خلاف الإسلام، لم تعتمد المسيحية في قرونها الأولى على إمبراطورية أرضية لنشرها بالتوسّع المسلّح. إنتشر الإسلام بالغزو المسلح (الفتح) وقوة السيف. *رفض السيد المسيح مملكة دنيوية في هذا العالم* (إنجيل يوحنا 15:6؛ 36:18). لم ياتي المسيح لتأسيس إمبراطورية دنيوية في هذه الحقبة الزمنية، لكنه أتى ليؤسس مملكة الله الروحية ، بداية الخليقة الجديدة. *أجدادك القدماء الذين تحوّلوا إلى المسيحية من الوثنية لم يفعلوا هذا تحت ضغوط.* إعتنقوا المسيحية بسبب إقتناع فكري، إيمان عميق، إلتزام، ومحبة قوية للمسيح. السيد المسيح ورسله لم يرسلوا جيشا غازيا لفتح مصر ، ليستولى على الحكم والسلطة، ويحوّل البلاد إلى المسيحية. بدلا من ذلك، أرسلوا مبشرين مسالمين غير مسلّحين لتعليم إنجيل السيد المسيح. من أشهر أولئك المبشرين القديس مرقس الذي إستشهد في الأسكندرية على يد الوثنيين في سنة 68 ميلادية. كان المسيحيون المصريون في القرون الأولى للمسيحية ثابتيين في إيمانهم المسيحي ومحبتهم للمسيح لدرجة أنّ كثيرين منهم فضلّوا العذاب والموت تحت نير الإضطهاد الروماني الدامي على ترك المسيح، كان إضطهاد الإمبراطور الروماني دقلديانوس في القرن الرابع الميلادي (303-311) أكثر هذه الإضطهادات وحشية. لكنه فشل في منع المسيحية من الإنتشار. تجاوز عدد المسيحيين المصريين الذين ضحّوا بحياتهم واستشهدوا في هذا الإضطهاد 800,000 شهيدا. بسبب شدّة هذا الإضطهاد، السنة الأولى في التقويم القبطي هى سنة تتويج الإمبراطور الروماني دقلديانوس في عام 284 ميلادية. *تغيير الديانة المؤسس على الإختيار المسئول للإرادة الحرة للشخص والإعتقاد القوى والإقتناع الكامل بالمسيح هو تغيير صحيح وشرعي.* حقا إنها لمأساة أن كثيرا من المسيحيين في تلك القرون القاسية من الحكم العربي الإسلامي تحوّلوا إلى الإسلام بسبب الإضطهاد الإسلامي الدائم من قبل العرب المسلمين الغزاة للمصريين الذين رفضوا في البداية أن يتحوّلوا إلى الإسلام. بينما كانت هذه الإضطهادت أحيانا عنيفة ودامية، معظم الوقت كانت إضطهادات إقتصادية على هيئة ضرائب مختلفة مثل ضرائب الخراج على الأراضي والجزية (سورة التوبة 29:9). هذا بالإضافة إلى فديات ثقيلة دورية فرضها الحاكم المسلم لتمويل حروبه وحكمه. العائلات الفقيرة التي لم تكن قادرة على دفع الجزية أجبرت على تسليم أطفالها الأبرياء إلى الحكّام المسلمين كوسيمة لدفع الجزية. فكان الحكّام المسلمون يبيعون بعضهم كعبيد إلى عائلات مسلمة تجبرهم على إعتناق الإسلام. وكانوا يرغمون البعض الآخر من هؤلاء الأطفال الأبرياء على إعتناق الإسلام ثم يجعلونهم يحاربون حروبهم لهم. كان الإضطهاد الإقتصادي أيضا يؤدي إلى طرد مسيحيين مصريين من وظائفهم الحكومية إذا رفضوا إعتناق الإسلام. هذه هي الطرق والوسائل التي جعلت كلّ مسلمي مصر يعتنقوا الإسلام. هم لم يعتنقوا الإسلام إختيارا وطوعا.
إنّ المسلمين المصريين اليوم ولدوا في عائلات مسلمة لأن أجدادهم القدماء إمّا أُرغموا علي إعتناق الإسلام بالإضطهاد والإجبار، أو إعتنقوا الإسلام للحصول على مكسب مادي (للحصول على عمل حكومي، الخ)، أو للإحتفاظ بالثروة العائلية (الشريعة الإسلامية تقضي بأنه إذا إعتنق شخص الإسلام، تئول ثروته بعد وفاته إلى شخص آخر من عائلته يكون قد إعتنق الإسلام أيضا. لا يمكن أن يرثه شخص مسيحي من العائلة)، أو أخذوا كعبيد عندما كانوا أطفالا ونشئوا في عائلات إسلامية، أو جدّاتهم القدماء أُغتُصبن بواسطة جنود أو رجال قبائل عرب مسلمين من الغزاة وأُجبرن أن يصبحن محظياتهم. من المعروف أن محمد سمح للرجال المسلمين بأخذ محظيات (سورة الأحزاب 50:33؛ سورة النساء3:4, 24)، وهو نفسه قد إتخذ عددا من المحظيات بالأضافة إلى زوجاته. هذا النظام الغير إنساني يحتقر ويهين المرأة.
هذه الطرق ذاتها تستعملها اليوم الحكومة الإسلامية للسودان ضدّ مسيحيي السودان. طرق مشابهة تُستعمل في مصر اليوم على مدى أقل لإجبار المسيحيين للتحوّل إلى الإسلام (تفضيل المسلمين على المسيحيين في الأعمال والترقيات، إختطاف البنات المسيحيات القاصرات واغتصابهن، الخ. ). التاريخ يكرّر نفسه. كما تعرف، نتيجة هذا أنّ وجه مصر قد تغيّر وتشوه من أمة مسيحية إلى أمة إسلامية بها أقلية مسيحية مضطهدة.
إنتهى الحكم الإستعماري العربي الإسلامي منذ زمن طويل لكنه ترك خلفه الإسلام واللغة العربية. إغتصب الإستعمار العربي الإسلامي روح مصر وشخصيتها. بالطبع هذه الحقائق التأريخية لا تُعلّم في مدارس مصر حيث يعطون صورة مشرقة بهية للحكم العربي الإسلامي. الحقيقة مخفية لأسباب سياسية ودينية. هذا جزء هام من برنامج الأسلمة في محاولة تلقين عقول مسلمين مخدوعين حسني النيّة مثل تلقين آلة حاسبة. هذا التلاعب هو جريمة إنتهاك إنسانية الشخص الذي خلقه الله علي صورته (التوراة تكوين 26:1-27).
*(ج) طرق الأسلمة: الإضطهاد الإسلامي للمسيحية 
*ما يلي هو مناقشة قصيرة لطرق الإجبار والضغط التي إستعملها الحكّام المسلمين لمصر على مدى القرون الماضية لإدخال الإسلام في مصر وأسلمة سكان مصر.
بلغت الأسلمة ذروة عنفها في فترتين من تاريخ مصر: في بداية حكم العباسيين في القرن التاسع الميلادي بعد فشل الثورات المصرية ضد الحكم العربي الإسلامي، وفي عهد دولة المماليك البحرية (1250-1390). في هذين الفترتين من تاريخ مصر، إنتشرت أعمال العنف ضد المسيحيين المصريين التي قام بها غوغاء من عامة المسلمين. 
تميّز العصر الإسلامي المبكّر بدرجة من التسامح الديني، والعدالة الإجتماعية. لكنه حدثت إضطهادات شديدة في أثناء حكم الأمويين، وبعض الحكّام العباسيين، والخليفة الفاطمي الحاكيم بأمر الله (سجن، تعذيب، تشويه، قتل، وتحطيم كنائس). *الإضطهاد الإقتصادي إستمرّ طوال الحكم الإسلامي من العصر الإسلامي المبكّر إلى أن توقّف في القرن التاسع عشر.
*نظر الغزاة العرب المسلمون إلى مصر كبقرة سمينة أرادوا حلبها واستغلالها. كان مطلوب من كلّ المسيحيين الذكور البالغين سن الرشد السليمي الجسم، بإستثناء رجال الدين والرهبان، دفع ضريبة الجزية (سورة التوبه 29:9). أُجبرت العائلات الفقيرة التي لم تكن قادرة على دفع ضربة الجزية على تسليم أطفالها للحكام المسلمين لوفاء الجزية. فرض حاكم مصر الأموي عبد العزيز إبن مروان (685-705) ضريبة الجزية على رجال الدين والرهبان المسيحيين أيضا. تحوّل المسيحيون الضعيفوا الإيمان إلى الإسلام لكي يتجنّبوا العبء المالي لهذه الضريبة. أدّى هذا إلى هبوط دخل الحكام المسلمين. كان الحاكم المسلم يرفع الضريبة لدرجة أكبر على المسيحيين الذي رفضوا ترك إيمانهم بالسيد المسيح لكي يعوّض النقص في دخل الحكومة الإسلامية. وهكذا حتى وصل الأمر إلى أن حاكم مصر الأموي عبد الله إبن عبد الملك (705-709) أمر بعدم السماح بدفن أي شخص مصري مسيحي بعد وفاته إلى أن تدفع عائلته ضريبته حتى لو كان قد مات جوعا. لم يسمح الحاكم العثماني لمصر بدفن الأب البطريرك القبطي ماتاؤس الرّابع في سنة 1675 إلى أن جمع مبلغ كبير من المال من المسيحيين. بالأضافة إلى الجزية، كان المطلوب من الفلاح المصري دفع الخراج (ضريبة الأرض) ليحصل على حقّ زراعة أرضه التي استولى على ملكيتها الحاكم المسلم (سورة الحشر 59: 6-7). حينما إحتاج الحاكم المسلم إلى أموال إضافية لتمويل حروبه، أو لأيّ هدف آخر، لجأ إلى الإبتزاز من المصريين المسيحيين (أهل الذمة). كان يقوم بسجن وتعذيب زعماء الكنيسة حتى يحصل على الفدية من المسيحيين. من البديهي أن نظام الضرائب الثقيلة، والغرامات الثقيلة الدورية، ومصادرة أملاك الكنيسة أدت إلى فقر المسيحيين تحت الحكم العربي الإسلامي، وجعل حياتهم اليومية صعبة، مما أدّى إلى الفساد والضعف في الكنيسة.
لجأ جباة الضرائب إلى وسائل قاسية في جباية الضرائب. في أظلم عصور الاضطهاد، صاحب جباية ضريبة الجزية إهانة وإذلال الشخص المسيحي. فكان عامل الجزية المسلم يلطم المسيحي على صفحة عنقه قائلا: أد الجزية يا كافر. فيعطيه المسيحي مال الجزية بذل وانكسار. أستخدمت وسائل مختلفة لإهانة وإذلال المسيحيين في العصر الإسلامي في مصر مثل إلزام المسيحيين بارتداء ملابس خشنة ذي ألوان معينة وحزام خاص لتمييزهم من المسلمين، إلزامهم باستخدام الحمار أو البغل في التنقل بدلا من الحصان وبأن يقفوا ليدعوا المسلم يمر، وإلزامهم باستخدام أجراس صغيرة تعلن عن وجودهم في الحمامات العامة. لم يكن مسموحا لشعب مصر المقهور أن يحمل سلاحا. كانت عقوبة ذلك الموت أو العبودية. كان دفاع المصري عن نفسه ضد مسلم مهاجم يُعتبر اعتداءا على المسلم. كان من حق الجندي العربي المسلم أن يقيم في أي منزل مصري يختاره في فصل الربيع من كل عام فيما يسمى بالارتياع، أي استمتاع الغازي بالربيع. كان يعيش في المنزل مع العائلة المصرية بدون اصطحاب زوجاته وبدون إذن رب البيت. وكان كثير من الجنود العرب المسلمين يغتصبون نساء البيت المصريات. لم يكن مسموحا للمصري المسيحي أن يشهد في المحاكم الإسلامية. لهذا اضطر أن يشتري براءته برشوة الشهود المسلمين والقاضي المسلم.
*فيما عدا بضعة إستثناءات، خصوصا في العصر الفاطمي، لم يكن مسموحا للمسيحيين أن يقوموا ببناء كنائس جديدة تحت الحكم الإسلامي. *في الواقع، قام مروان الثاني (744-750)، آخر خليفة أموي، بسلب وتدمير كنائس وأديرة كثيرة في مصر. كما أمر الخليفة المهدي (775-785) ثم الخليفة هارون الرشيد (786-809) بتدمير كل الكنائس في الإمبراطورية العباسية المبنية بعد الغزو الإسلامي.
باستثناء بضعة سنوات في عهد الحاكم بأمر الله، تمييز عصر الفاطميين (972-1171) بإضطهادات أقلّ كثيرا من العصور الإسلامية الأخرى. فقد سادت فيه العدالة الإجتماعية. لذالك يعتبر العصر الذهبي للمسيحية الوطنية في مصر تحت الحكم الإسلامي. سمح الفاطميون للمسيحيين بالإحتفال بأعيادهم الدينية علنا في الشوارع. واعتاد المسلمون أن يشاركون في مواكب الإحتفالات الدينية المسيحية في مصر -- فهذا كان تراثهم الوطني. كما سمح الفاطميون للمسيحيين بإعادة بناء كنائسهم. وسمحوا لؤلئك الذين أنكروا إيمانهم المسيحي تحت ضغوط الإضطهادات بالرجوع إلى الإيمان المسيحي بدون عقاب. كما سمحوا للمسلمين باعتناق المسيحية بدون العقاب. قام الحاكم بأمر الله (996-1021) بإضطهاد مسيحيي مصر والشام لمدّة تسعة سنوات في عهده. لم يسمح للمسيحيين بإقامة شعائرهم الدينية في كنائسهم. أمر بتدمير أكثر من 30,000 كنيسة. وأصدر أمرا بإحراق كنيسة القيامة بالقدس. كما أنه قتل عددا عظيما من الكهنة، وصادر أملاك الكنائس والمسيحيين. وضع البطريرك القبطي زكريا في جب أسود جائعة لقتله، لكنّهم لم يفتكوا به لأن الرب قد حماه. فأفرج عنه. بالإضافة إلى هذا، فرض قواعد مُذلّة على المسيحيين: فكان عليهم أن يرتدوا الملابس السوداء، وكان على كل رجل مسيحي أن يعلق حول عنقه صليب خشبي يزن خمسة أرطال، وكان على المسيحيين أن يركبوا الحمير بدلا من الخيول، إلخ. هذا كان أشد إضطهاد عانته المسيحية في مصر والشام تحت الحكم الإسلامي العربي. غير الحاكم بأمر الله سياسته نحو المسيحيين قبل موته بسنوات قليلة. فأعاد لهم الأملاك المصادرة وسمح لهم بإعادة بناء كنائسهم وأديرتهم. كانت صداقته الجديدة مع راهب قبطي يدعى بيمين سبب هذا التغيير الجذري. كان هذا الراهب قد تحوّل إلى الإسلام تحت ضغط الإضطهاد. إلا أن ضميره قد أنبه لخيانته لمسيحه. فاقترب من الخليفة وأعلن إليه بأنّه سيعود إلى السيد المسيح حتى إذا أدى هذا لقتله. بدلا من أن يأمر الحاكم بأمر الله بقتله إحترم شجاعته وإخلاصه، فصادقه، وسمح له ببناء دير، حيث كان يزوره ويقضي وقتا مع الرهبان للحديث والأكل والشرب معهم.
*إزداد إضطهاد المسيحيين في عصر الحملات الصليبية والمماليك.* بدأت الحملات الصليبية (1096-1292) بهدف السيطرة على الأراضي المقدّسة لحماية الحجاج المسيحيين والأماكن المسيحية المقدسة في فلسطين. لكن رغم أن دافعها في البداية كان الدفاع عن المسيحية، أدت إلى إضعاف المسيحية الشرقية. كان المسيحيون الشرقيون يشكلون أغلبية السكان في بعض المناطق في القرن الحادي عشر. بعد الحملات الصليبية، إنخفضت المسيحية الشرقية إلى ديانة الأقلية في وطنها الأصلي. وهكذا كانت الحملات الصليبية من الكوارث الأعظم التي حلت بالمسيحيين الشرقيين في أوطانهم. نظر المسلمون بارتياب إلى المسيحيين المحليين، إذ خافوا أنهم قد يساعدوا الصليبيين. لم يفهموا الإختلافات بين المسيحية الشرقية والغربية. لذا، إشتدّ إضطهاد المسيحية الوطنية كثيرا. فازدادت الضرائب وعنف الغوغاء من المسلمين ضدّ المسيحيين. من الناحية الأخرى، إضطهد الصليبيون المسيحيين المحليين لدرجة أنهم منعوا المسيحيين المصريين من زيارة الأراضي المقدّسة التي سيطروا عليها. لكن الأيوبيين، الذين كانوا قد حطّموا الكاثدرائية القبطية الكبيرة للقديس مرقس في الأسكندرية، أعطوا الكنيسة القبطية دير السلطان في القدس بعد إسترداد القدس في عام 1187. عندما غزا الصليبيون مصر، قتلوا عشوائيا مسلمين ومسيحيين على حدّ سواء. كانت غزوات الصليبيين للفتح والقهر، ليس لتحرير المسيحيين المضطهدين.
إنتشرت جمعيات إسلامية متعصبة في القطر المصري منذ القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي. كان تأثير هذه الجمعيات يسيطر على عامة المسلمين في عصر المماليك الذي تميز بالاضطرابات والمؤامرات وعدم الاستقرار. كانت هذه الجماعات تحرض وتهيج عامة المسلمين وتقودهم إلى ارتكاب أعمال عنف شديدة ضد المسيحيين المصريين العزل في كافة أنحاء القطر المصري. تفشت وازدادت أعمال العنف من تدمير الكنائس وقتل المسيحيين وسلب ممتلكاتهم في أعوام 1283، 1293، 1301، 1321، 1354. المصادرة المتكرّرة لأملاك وأوقاف الكنيسة وإغلاق الكنائس، ماعدا كنائس الأديرة، حدثت في عصر المماليك. كثر طرد المسيحيين من وظائفهم الحكومية لإسترضاء الغوغاء من المسلمين، وللضغط على المسيحيين المصريين لأسلمتهم. سجن وتعذيب الأبّ البطريرك القبطي حدث من وقت لآخر. من أشد اضطهادات عهد المماليك الاضطهاد الذي حدث في عهد السلطان محمد ابن قلاوون في أوائل القرن الرابع عشر (1310-1341). إرتكب الغوغاء من المسلمين الذين أثارتهم الجماعات الإسلامية المتطرفة ودعمهم أمراء المماليك أعمال عنف وحشية ضدّ المسيحيين المصريين بتحطيم الكنائس، ونهبها، وقتلهم. ولعجز السلطان عن حفظ الأمن أصدر قرارا بأنّ من يقتل مسيحيا يحصل على ممتلكاته؛ وأمر بنظام الملابس المختلفة لتمييز المسيحيين واليهود من المسلمين. *هذا النمط من الإضطهاد الذي تميز بالعنف الفوضوي للغوغاء من عامة المسلمين الذين أثارتهم الجماعات الإسلامية المتطرفة ودعمهم أمراء المماليك استمر في فترة حكم المماليك لمدة أكثر من 250 سنة (1250-1517)، وبلغ ذروته في عصر المماليك البحرية (1250-1390).* وصل هذا العنف الفوضوي الشديد للغوغاء من المسلمين إلى درجة مهاجمة مقابر المسيحيين وأخذ منها بقايا جثث الموتى لإستعمالها كوقود للنار. كرهت الطبقات الإسلامية السفلى المسيحيين بدافع الحسد لأن العديد من المسيحيين إرتفعوا لمراكز عالية في الحكومة نتيجة لعملهم الشاق؛ وبعضهم كانوا أغنياء؛ وبعضهم عملوا في جباية الضرائب. المسيحية المحلية في كلتا مصر والشام عانت بشدّة في عصر المماليك. إنتشر إعتناق الإسلام تحت ضغط الإضطهاد المستمر؛ وفقد المسيحيون رخائهم الإقتصادي. عند نهاية القرن الخامس عشر قلّ عدد المسيحيين حتى أصبحوا أقلية في وطنهم.
*الإضطهاد المُتقطّع أثناء العصر العثماني الذي دام حوالي أربعة قرون شابه إضطهاد عصر المماليك. كان التركيز على الإضطهاد الإقتصادي بواسطة الضرائب العالية والغرامات.* نظام الملابس والتنقل المختلفة (ركوب حمير، ليس خيول) فُرض أحيانا. الإستيلاء على الكنائس وتحويلها إلى مساجد إستمرّ. قبضوا على الأطفال المسيحيين الأبرياء وحوّلوهم بالقوّة إلى الإسلام، وأدرجوهم في القوات الإنكشارية التركية. قتل الأتراك مئات آلاف من المسيحيين الأرمن من سنة 1895 إلى سنة 1


----------



## manwal (11 مارس 2007)

*




*​*يكتبها: ابراهيم الجندي*
*صحفي مصري مقيم في واشنطن**
elgendy64@yahoo.com



*




*
* *وساخة الازهر !!* *
عقد الدكتور سعد الدين ابراهيم رئيس مركز ابن خلدون مؤتمرا دوليا بالقاهرة بداية اكتوبر الجارى بعنوان الاسلام والاصلاح ، شارك فيه مفكرون من اوربا وأميريكا والدول العربية ، انتهى المؤتمر فى توصياته الى ضرورة اعادة صياغة التراث الاسلامى واعتماد النص القرآنى مرجعية وحيدة للتراث ، والتصدى لاحتكار الازهر للاسلام ، واخيرا اعتماد الحوار لغة وحيدة مع غير المسلم والعالم الخارجى 
فجأة انتفض رئيس مؤسسة الكهنوت واصحاب اللحى الشيخ محمد سيد طنطاوى وطالب الحكومة المصرية بايقاف مؤتمرات مركز ابن خلدون لدورها التخريبى فى المجتمع المصرى ، واعتبر ان اعتماد النص القرآنى مرجعية وحيدة هو انكار للسنة ، وذلك خطر يطالب به الاعداء ، واكد ان مشاركة مراكز غربية فى المؤتمر هو نكبة وعار يجب ان يتداركها المجتمع ، وشدد على ضرورة التصدى للمهاترات التى تدعو الى التصدى للازهر ، واشار الى المؤتمرين بأنهم جماعة من الخارجين سبق اتهام احدهم بالخيانة ، ولذا يجب اعتبارهم نكرة فى المجتمع !!!ا
كذلك دعا الشيخ ابراهيم الفيومى الامين العام لمجمع البحوث الاسلامية الى عقد جلسة طارئة للرد على ،،الوقاحات ،، وتساءل .. ما الذى يجعل مراكز اجنبية تقول رأيها فى الاسلام؟ وهل يقبل هؤلاء ان نتدخل فى شئون دينهم وياناتهم ؟
واشار الى ان هذه حروب دينية تسوقها المنظمات الصهيونية للنيل من الاسلام !!ا
عقب تصريحات الشيخ طنطاوى وتابعه الفيومى ، اعتدت مجموعة من الارهابيين بالضرب بالعصى على الدكتور سعد الدين ابراهيم وضيوفه من المفكرين العرب والاجانب اثناء عقد المؤتمر الصحفى النهائى داخل الفندق لاعلان التوصيات !!ا
وبتحليل ما حدث نشير الى ملاحظات ثلاث ... اولها : ان سعد الدين ابراهيم ورفاقه اتخذوا من الحوار لغة ومنهجا للتعامل مع الاخر، وثانيها : ان شيخ الازهر وتابعه اتخذا من التكفير وتأليب الحكومة طريقا ومذهبا ، ثالثها ...: هو أن تعرض المؤتمرون للضرب المبرح داخل اشهر فنادق القاهرة انما يعنى غياب سلطة القانون وان شئنا الدقة نقول .. اننا نعيش عهد الفوضى و اللادولة !!ا
ان الفكرة كلما ازدادت هشاشتها ارتفعت نبرة المدافعين عنها ، والحقيقة ان شيخ الازهر يضع الاسلام فى هذه الزاوية ، فبدلا من مناقشة المؤتمرين على شاشات التليفزيون وافحامهم ودحض ادلتهم وفض الناس من حولهم بالحجة والمنطق ، نراه يستقوى بعصا الدولة عليهم ، ويؤلب المتطرفين ضدهم ، ثم يتناقض مع نفسه ويؤكد على اعتبارهم نكرة فى المجتمع !!ا
كيف يكونوا نكرة وانت تعتبر دورهم تخريبى فى المجتمع ، أى انهم قادرون على تخريبه من وجهة نظرك !!ا
لماذا تخاف من اعتماد النص القرآنى (دون السنة ) مرجعا وحيدا للتراث ؟ وانت تعرف قصة الاحاديث وما علق بها من شوائب ؟
ثم لماذا تعتبر مشاركة مراكز غربية فى المؤتمر بمثابة عار ونكبة ؟
الا تعلم ان هؤلاء الغربيون يسمحون باقامة مراكز وجامعات ومحطات تليفزيونية اسلامية على اراضيهم ؟ 
هل تعلم انهم يسمحون بتحويل الكنائس الى مساجد ؟ فهل يمكن ان تسمح انت بتحويل مسجد الى كنيسة ؟ ام ان الاسلام فقط هو الدين العمولة والصحيح وباقى الاديان سوقى ومحرف؟ 
انكم الى الان لا تسمحون للمسيحيين بالدراسة فى جامعة الازهر وهم يمولون نفقاتها بضرائبهم !!ا
كيف تشير الى سعد الدين ابراهيم بانه سبق اتهامه بالخيانه ؟ 
الا تعلم أن محكمة النقض وهى اعلى سلطة فى البلاد برأّت ساحته ، و انشدت شعرا فى وطنيته ؟ 
كيف تعتبر التصدى لهيمنة الازهر على الاسلام بمثابة مهاترات ؟
ان كان هناك عار ونكبة بحق .. فهى وجود الازهر ، انكم سبة فى جبين التاريخ ، وسوف يسحقكم العلم آجلا او عاجلا 
لقد ثار على الازهر جميع اصحاب العقول النابهة والقلوب الصافية ، بدءا بالامام محمد عبده مرورا بالشيخ على عبد الرازق وطه حسين انتهاء بالدكتور احمد صبحى منصور الذى طرد من الازهر لاعتباره القرآن مرجعا وحيدا للتراث ، وعلى ذكر الامام محمد عبده ، فقد كان ثائرا على الفقهاء وعلى الازهر منتقدا اسلوب التعليم فيه ، فساله أحد تلاميذه ... ألم تتعلم فى الازهر وقد بلغت ما بلغت من طرق العلم ، وصرت فيه العلم الفرد ... فأجابه الامام ...ان كان لى حظ من العلم الصحيح الذى تذكر ، فأننى لم احصله الا بعد مكثت عشر سنوات اكنس من دماغى ما علق فيه من وساخة الازهر ، ودماغى الى الان لم ينظف بعد !!ا
ذلك الامام الذى تغير مائة وثمانون درجة بعد ان رأى النور فى باريس ، سألوه عن رأيه فى المرأة .. فأجاب .. ولهن مثل الذى عليهن بالمعروف .. تلك المرأة التى يعتبرها الازهر نصف انسان ، اعتمادا على تفسيرات بالية للنص ، متجاهلا اربعة عشر قرنا من الزمان ، رحم الله الامام الذى اعتبركم مجرد وساخة يا شيخ الازهر 
ان تاريخ الازهر الاسود يشهد عليه ، فالازهر هو الذى أقام دعاوى التفريق ضد نصر حامد ابو زيد لتفريقه عن زوجته ، و ضد الدكتوره نوال السعداوى عن زوجها ، الازهر الذى صادر مؤلفات طه حسين وسعيد العشماوى وفرج فوده وسيد القمنى وخليل عبد عبدالكريم ........الخ، فلا يوجد طريق امامهم الا الطرد من الجامعة او المصادرة او التفريق والتكفير ، والحجة الجاهزة هى حماية الاسلا م ، والحق اقول ان كان الاسلام لن يصمد امام كتاب هنا أو رأى هناك فهو أولى بعدم الاتباع ، هناك الاف الكتب التى تصدر يوميا ضد المسيحية ، ولم تصادر اويلاحق مؤلفيها ، ومع ذلك مازالت المسيحية موجودة ، ان محاولاتكم لنفى الاخر ليس لها سبب سوى مصالحكم الخاصة المتمثلة فى بلهنية العيش التى ترغدون ، والسلطة التى تنعمون ، والشهرة التى بها تلمعون ، لكننى أؤكد انكم فى النهاية الى مزبلة التاريخ سائرون ، وبمناسبة الشهر الكريم كل عام وانتم طيبون 
*​


----------



## manwal (11 مارس 2007)

فإن تابوا وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فخلوا سبيلهم إن الله غفور رحيم ‏"‏ التوبة 5 وقال‏:‏ ‏"‏ قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون باللّه ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرّم اللّه ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يدٍ وهم صاغرون ‏"‏ التوبة 29‏.‏


----------



## manwal (11 مارس 2007)

[FONT=times new roman(arabic)]


 ما عمله المسلمون عند فتح مصر 
في الخراج وما كان من أمر مصر في ذلك مع القبط قال زهير بن معاوية‏:‏ حدثنا سهيل عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة قال‏:‏ قال رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏"‏ منعت العراق درهمها وقفيرها ومنعت الشام مدها ودينارها ومنعت مصر إردبها وعدتم من حيث بدأتم ‏"‏ قال أبو عبيد‏:‏ قد أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم بما لم يكن وهو في علم الله كائن فخرّج لفظه على لفظ الماضي لأنه ماضِ في علم الله وفي إعلامه بهذا قبل وقوعه ما دل على إثبات نبوته ودل على رضاه من عمر رضي الله عنه ما وظفه على الكفرة من الخراج في الأمصار‏.‏ 
وفي تفسير المنع وجهان‏:‏ أحدهما‏:‏ أنه علم أنهم سيسلمون ويسقط عنهم ما وظف عليهم فصاروا مانعين بإسلامهم ما وظف عليهم يدل عليه قوله‏:‏ ‏"‏ وعدتم من حيث بدأتم ‏"‏ وقيل معناه‏:‏ أنهم يرجعون عن الطاعة والأوّل أحسن‏.‏ 
وقال ابن عبد الحكم عن عبيد اللّه بن لهيعة‏:‏ لما فتح عمرو بن العاص مصر صولح على جميع من فيها من الرجال من القبط من راهق الحلم إلى ما فوق ذلك ليس فيهم امرأة ولا صبيّ ولا وعن هشام بن أبي رقية اللخميّ‏:‏ أن عمرو بن العاص لما فتح مصر قال لقبط مصر‏:‏ إن من كتمني كنزًا عنده فقدرت عليه قتلته وإنّ قبطيًا من أرض الصعيد يقال له‏:‏ بطرس ذكر لعمرو‏:‏ إن عنده كنزًا فأرسل إليه فسأله فأنكر وجحد فحبسه في السجن وعمرو يسأل عنه‏:‏ هل تسمعونه يسأل عن أحد فقالوا‏:‏ لا إنما سمعناه يسأل عن راهب في الطور فأرسل عمرو إلى بطرس فنزع خاتمه ثم كتب إلى ذلك الراهب‏:‏ أن ابعث إليّ بما عندك وختمه بخاتمه فجاء الرسول بقُلَّة شامية مختومة بالرصاص ففتحها عمرو فوجد فيها صحيفة مكتوب فيها‏:‏ ما لكمَ تحت الفسقية الكبيرة فأرسل عمرو إلى الفسقية فحبس عنها الماء ثم قلع البلاط الذي تحتها فوجد فيها اثنين وخمسين أردبًا ذهبًا مصريًا مضروبة فضرب عمرو رأسه عند باب المسجد فأخرج القبط كنوزهم شفقًا أن يبغي على أحد منهم فيقتل كما قتل بطرس‏.‏ 
وعن يزيد بن أبي حبيب‏:‏ إن عمرو بن العاص استحل مال قبطيّ من قبط مصر لأنه استقرّ عنده أنه يُظهر الروم على عورات المسلمين ويكتب إليهم بدلك فاستخرج منه بضعًا وخمسين أردبًا دنانير‏.‏ 
قال ابن عبد الحكم‏:‏ وكان عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه يبعث إلى عمر بن الخطاب رضي اللّه عنه بالجزية بعد حبس ما كان يحتاج إليه وكانت فريضة مصر لحفر خلجها وإقامة جسورها وبناء قناطرها وقطع جزائرها مائة ألف وعشرين ألفًا معهم الطور والمساحي والأداة يعتقبون ذلك لا يدعون ذلك صيفًا ولا شتاءً ثم كتب إليه عمر بن الخطاب رضي اللّه عنه‏:‏ أن تختم في رقاب أهل الذمّة بالرصاص ويظهروا مناطقهم ويجزوا نواصيهم ويركبوا على الأكف عرضًا ولا يضربوا الجزية إلا على من جرت عليه الموسى ولا يضربوا على النساء ولا على الولدان ولا تدعهم يتشبهون بالمسلمين في ملبوسهم‏.‏ 
وعن يزيد بن أسلم‏:‏ أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي اللّه عنه كتب إلى أمراء الأجناد‏:‏ أن لا يضربوا الجزية إلا على من جرت عليه الموسى وجزيتهم أربعون درهمًا على أهل الورق وأربعة دنانير على أهل الذهب وعليهم من أرزاق المسلمين من الحنطة والزيت مدّان من حنطة وثلاثة أقساط من زيت في كل شهر لكل إنسان من أهل الشام والجزيرة وودك وعسل لا أدري كم هو ومن كان من أهل مصر فأردب في كل شهر لكل إنسان ولا أدري كم الودك والعسل وعليهم من البز الكسوة التي يكسوها أمير المؤمنين الناس ويضيفون من نزل بهم من أهل الإسلام ثلاثة أيام وعلى أهل العراق خمسة عشر صاعًا لكل إنسان ولا أدري كم لهم من الودك وكان لا يضرب الجزية على النساء والصبيان وكان يختم في أعناق رجال أهل الجزية وكانت ويبة عمر في ولاية عمرو بن العاص‏:‏ ستة أمداد‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ وكان عمرو بن العاص لما استوثق له الأمر أقرّ قبطها على جباية الروم فكانت جبايتهم بالتعديل إذا عمرت القرية وكثر أهلها زيد عليهم وإن قل أهلها وخربت نقصوا فيجتمع عرافوا كل فرية وأمراءها ورؤساء أهلها فيتناظرون في العمارة والخراب حتى إذا أقرّوا من القسم بالزيادة انصرفوا بتلك القسمة إلى الكور ثم اجتمعوا هم ورؤساء القرى فوزعوا ذلك على احتمال القرى وسعة المزارع ثم يجتمع كل قرية بقسمهم فيجمعون قسمهم وخراج كل قرية وما فيها من الأرض العامرة فيبتدئون ويخرجون من الأرض فدّادين لكنائسهم وحماياتهم ومعدياتهم من جملة الأرض ثم يخرج منها عدد الضيافة للمسلمين ونزول السلطان فإذا فرغوا نظروا لما في كل قرية من الصناع والأجراء فقسموا عليهم بقدر احتمالهم فإن كانت فيهم جالية قسموا عليها بقدر احتمالها وقلما كانت تكون إلا لرجل الشاب أو المتزوج ثم ينظرون ما بقي من الخراج فيقسمونه بينهم على عدد الأرض ثم يقسمون ذلك بين من يريد الزرع منهم على قدر طاقتهم فإن عجز أحد منهم وشكا ضعفًا عن زرع أرضه وزعوا ما عجز عنه على ذوي الاحتمال وإن كان منهم من يريد الزيادة أعطي ما عجز عنه أهل الضعف فإن تشاحوا قسموا ذلك على عدّتهم وكانت قسمتهم على قراريط الدنانير أربعة وعشرين قيراطًا يقسمون الأرض على ذلك‏.‏ 
ولذلك روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏"‏ إنكم ستفتحون أرضًا يذكر فيها القيراط وجعل لكل فدان عليهم‏:‏ نصف أردب قمح ويبتين من شعير إلا القرظ فلم يكن عليه ضريبة والويبة ستة أمداد وكان عمر بن الخطاب رضي اللّه عنه يأخذ ممن صالحه من المعاهدين ما سمى على نفسه لا يضع من ذلك شيئًا ولا يزيد عليه ومن نزل منهم على الجزية ولم يسم شيئًا يؤدّيه نظر عمر في أمره فإذا احتاجوا خفف عنهم وإن استغنوا زاد عليهم بقدر استغنائهم‏.‏ 
وقال هشام بن أبي رقية اللخمي‏:‏ قدم صاحب أخنا على عمرو بن العاص رضي اللّه عنه فقال له‏:‏ أخبرنا ما على أحدنا من الجزية فنصير لها‏.‏ 
فقال عمرو وهو يشير إلى ركن كنيسة‏:‏ لو أعطيتني من الأرض إلى السقف ما أخبرتك ما عليك إنما أنتم خزانة لنا إن كثر علينا كثرنا عليكم وإن خفف عنا خففنا عنكم ومن ذهب إلى هذا الحديث ذهب إلى أن مصر فتحت عنوة‏.‏ 
وعن يزيد بن أبي حبيب قال‏:‏ قال عمر بن عبد‏:‏ العزيز أيُّما ذميّ أسلم فإن إسلامه يحرز له نفسه وماله وما كان من أرض فإنها من فيء الله على المسلمين وأيما قوم صالحوا على جزية يعطونها فمن أسلم منهم كانت داره وأرضه لبقيتهم‏.‏ 
وقال الليث‏:‏ كتب إلي يحيى بن سعيد‏:‏ أن ما باع القبط في جزيتهم وما يؤخذون به من الحق الذي عليهم من عبد أو وليدة أو بعير أو بقرة أو دابة فإن ذلك جائز عليهم فمن ابتاعه منهم فهو غير مردود عليهم أن أيسروا وما أكروا من أرضهم فجائز كراؤه إلا أن يكون يُضر بالجزية التي عليهم فلعل الأرض إن ترد عليهم أن أضرت بجزيتهم وإن كان فضلًا بعد الجزية فإنا نرى كراءها جائزًا لمن يكراها منهم‏.‏ 
قال يحيى‏:‏ فنحن نقول‏:‏ الجزية جزيتان‏:‏ جزية على رؤوس الرجال وجزية جملة تكون على أهل القرية يؤخذ بها أهل القرية فمن هلك من أهل القرية التي عليهم جزية مسماة على القرية ليست على رؤوس الرجال فإنا نرى أنّ من هلك من أهل القرية ممن لا ولد له ولا وارث إن أرضه ترجع إلى قريته في جملة ما عليهم من الجزية ومن هلك ممن جزيته على رؤوس الرجال ولم يدع وارثًا فإن أرضه للمسلمين‏.‏ 
وقال الليث عن عمر بن العزيز‏:‏ الجزية على الرؤوس وليست على الأرضين يريد أهل الذمّة‏.‏ 
وكتب عمر بن عبد العزيز إلى حيان بن شريح‏:‏ أن يجعل جزية موتي القبط على أحيائهم وهذا يدل على أنّ عمر كان يرى أنّ أرض مصر فتحت عنوة وأن الجزية إنما هي على القرى فمن مات من أهل القرى كانت تلك الجزية ثابتة عليهم وإن موت من مات منهم لا يضع عنهم من الجزية شيئًا‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ ويحتمل أن تكون مصر فتحت بصلح فذلك الصلح ثابت على من بقي منهم وإن موت من مات منهم لا يضع عنهم ممن صالحوا عليه شيئًا‏.‏ 
قال الليث‏:‏ وضع عمر بن عبد العزيز الجزية على من أسلم من أهل الذمّة من أهل مصر وألحق في الديوان صلح من أسلم منهم في عشائر من أسلموا على يديه وكانت تؤخذ قبل ذلك ممن أسلم وأول من أخذ الجزية ممن أسلم من أهل الذمّة‏:‏ الحجاج بن يوسف ثم كتب عبد الملك بن مروان إلى عبد العزيز بن مروان‏:‏ أن يضع الجزية على من أسلم من أهل الذمّة فكلمه ابن حجيرة في ذلك فقال‏:‏ أعيذك بالله أيها الأمير أن تكون أوّل من سنّ ذلك بمصر فواللّه إن أهل الذمّة ليتحملون جزية من ترهب منهم فكيف نضعها على من أسلم منهم فتركهم عند ذلك‏.‏ 
وكتب عمر بن عبد العزيز إلى حيان بن شريح‏:‏ أن تضع الجزية عمن أسلم من أهل الذمة فإن الله تبارك وتعالى قال‏:‏ ‏"‏ فإن تابوا وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فخلوا سبيلهم إن الله غفور رحيم ‏"‏ التوبة 5 وقال‏:‏ ‏"‏ قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون باللّه ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرّم اللّه ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يدٍ وهم صاغرون ‏"‏ التوبة 29‏.‏ 
وكتب حيان بن شريح إلى عمر بن عبد العزيز‏:‏ أما بعد‏:‏ فإن الإسلام قد أضر بالجزية حتى سلفت من الحارث بن ثابتة عشرين ألف دينارًا تمت بها عطاء أهل الديوان فإن رأى أمير المؤمنين أن يأمر بقضائها فعل فكتب إليه عمر‏:‏ أما بعد‏:‏ فقد بلغني كتابك وقد وليتك جند مصر وأنا عارف بضعفك وقد أمرت رسولي بضربك على رأسك عشرين سوطًا فضع الجزية عن من أسلم قبح الله رأيك فإن الله إنما بعث محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم هاديًا ولم يبعثه جابيًا ولعمري لعمر أشقى من أن يدخل الناس كلهم الإسلام على يديه‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ ولما استبطأ عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه الخراج من قبل عمرو بن العاص كتب إليه‏:‏ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم من عبد الله عمر أمير المؤمنين إلى عمرو بن العاص سلام الله عليك فإني أحمد إليك الله الذي لا إله إلا هو أما بعد‏:‏ فإني فكرت في أمرك والذي أنت عليه فإذا أرضك أرض واسعة عريضة رفيعة وقد أعطى اللّه أهلها عددًا وجلدًا وقوّة في بر وبحر وأنها قد عالجتها الفراعنة وعملوا فيها عملًا محكمًا مع شدة عتوهم وكفرهم فعجبت من ذلك وأعجب مما عجبت أنها لا تؤدي نصف ما كانت تؤدّيه من الخراج قبل ذلك على غير قحوط ولا جدب وقد أكثرت في مكاتبتك في الذي على أرضك من الخراج وظننت أن ذلك سيأتينا على غير نزر ورجوت أن تفيق فترفع إليّ ذلك فإذا أنت تأتيني بمعاريض تعبأ بها لا توافق الذي في نفسي لست قابلًا منك دون الذي كانت تؤخذ به من الخراج قبل ذلك ولست أدري مع ذلك ما الذي نفرك من كتابي وقبضك فلئن كنت مجرّبًا كافيًا صحيحًا إن البراءة لنافعة وإن كنت مضيعًا نطعًا إن الأمر لعلى غير ما تحدّث به نفسك وقد تركت أن أبتلي ذلك منك في العام الماضي رجاء أن تفيق فترفع إلي ذلك وقد علمت أنه لم يمنعك من ذلك إلا أن أعمالك عمال السوء وما توالس عليك وتلفف أتخذوك كهفًا وعندي بإذن الله دواء فيه شفاء عما أسألك فيه فلا تجزع أبا عبد اللّه أن يؤخذ منك الحق وتعطاه فإن النهر يخرج الدرّ والحق أبلج ودعني وما عنه تلجلج فإنه قد برح الخفاء والسلام‏.‏ 
فكتب إليه عمرو بن العاص‏:‏ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم لعبد اللّه عمر أمير المؤمنين من عمرو بن العاص سلام الله عليك فإني أحمد الله الذي لا إله إلا هو‏.‏ 
أما بعد‏:‏ فقد بلغني كتابك أمير المؤمنين في الذي استبطأني فيه من الخراج والذي ذكر فيها من عمل الفراعنة قبلي وإعجابه من خراجها على أيديهم ونقص ذلك منها مذ كان الإسلام ولعمري للخراج يومئذٍ أوفر وأكثر والأرض أعمر لأنهم كانوا على كفرهم وعتوّهم أرغب في عمارة أرضهم منا مذ كان الإسلام وذكرت أن النهر يخرج الدر فحلبتها حلبًا قطع درها وأكثرت في كتابك وأنبت وعرضت وتربت وعلمت أن ذلك عن شيء تخفيه على غير خبر فجئت لعمري بالمقطعات المقدّعات ولقد كان لك فيه من الصواب من القول رصين صارم بليغ صادق ولقد عملنا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولمن بعده فكنا نحمد الله مؤدّين لأماناتنا حافظين لما عظم اللّه من حق أئمتنا نرى غير ذلك قبيحًا والعمل به شينًا فتعرف ذلك لنا وتصدّق فيه قلبنا معاذ اللّه من تلك الطعم ومن شرّ الشيم والاجتراء على كل مأثم فامض عملك فإن الله قد نزهني عن تلك الطعم الدنية والرغبة فيها بعد كتابك الذي لم تستبق فيه عرضًا ولم تكرم فيه أخًا والله يا ابن الخطاب لأنا حين يراد ذلك مني أشدّ غضبًا لنفسي ولها إنزاهًا وإكرامًا وما عملت من عمل أرى عليه فيه متعلقًا ولكني حفظت ما لم تحفظ ولو كنت من يهود يثرب ما زدت يغفر الله لك ولنا وسكتُّ عن أشياء كنتُ بها عالمًا وكان اللسان بها مني ذلولًا ولكن الله عظم من حقك ما لا يجهل‏.‏ 
فكتب إليه عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه‏:‏ من عمر بن الخطاب إلى عمرو بن العاص‏:‏ سلام عليك فإني أحمد إليك اللّه الذي لا إله إلا هو‏.‏ 
أما بعد‏:‏ فإني قد عجبت من كثرة كتبي إليك في إبطائك بالخراج وكتابك إلى بثنيات الطرق وقد علمت أني لست أرضى منك إلا بالحق البين ولم أقدّمك إلى مصر أجعلها لك طعمة ولا لقومك ولكني وجهتك لما رجوت من توفيرك الخراج وحسن سياستك فإذا أتاك كتابي هذا فاحمل الخراج فإنما هو فيء المسلمين وعندي من قد تعلم قوم محصورون والسلام‏.‏ 
فكتب إليه عمرو بن العاص‏:‏ بسم اللّه الرحمن الرحيم لعمر بن الخطاب من عمرو بن العاص سلام عليك فإني أحمد إليك اللّه الذي لا إله إلا هو أما بعد‏:‏ فقد أتاني كتاب أمير المؤمنين يستبطئني في الخراج ويزعم أني أحيد عن الحق وأنكث عن الطريق وإني والله ما أرغب عن صالح ما تعلم ولكن أهل الأرض استنظروني إلى أن تدرك غلتهم فنظرت للمسلمين فكان الرفق بهم خيرًا من أن نخرق بهم فيصيروا إلى بيع ما لا غنى بهم عنه والسلام‏.‏ 
وقال الليث بن سعد رضي اللّه عنه‏:‏ جباها عمرو بن العاص رضي اللّه عنه اثني عشر ألف ألف دينار وجباها المقوقس قبله لِسَنة عشرين ألف ألف دينار‏.‏ 
فعند ذلك كتب إليه عمر بن الخطاب بما كتب وجباها عبد الله بن سعد بن سرح حين استعمله عثمان رضي اللّه عنه على مصر أربعة عشر ألف ألف دينار فقال عثمان لعمرو بن العاص بعدما عزله عن مصر‏:‏ يا أبا عبد اللّه درت اللقحة بأكثر من درها الأوّل‏.‏ 
قال‏:‏ أضررتم بولدها فقال‏:‏ ذلك أن لم يمت الفصيل‏.‏ 
وكتب معاوية بن أبي سفيان إلى وردان وكان قد ولي خراج مصر‏:‏ أنْ زِد على كل رجل من القبط قيراطًا فكتب إليه وردان‏:‏ كيف نزيد عليهم وفي عهدهم أن لا يزاد عليهم شيء‏.‏ 
فعزله معاوية وقيل في عزل وردان غير ذلك‏.‏ 
وقال ابن لهيعة‏:‏ كان الديوان في زمان معاوية أربعين ألفًا وكان منهم أربعة آلاف في مائتين مائتين فأعطى مسلمة بن مخلد أهل الديوان عطياتهم وعطيات عيالهم وأرزاقهم ونوائب البلاد من الجسور وأرزاق الكتبة وحملان القمح إلى الحجاز ثم بعث إلى معاوية بستمائة ألف دينار فضل‏.‏ 
وقال ابن عفير‏:‏ فلما نهضت الإبل لقيهم برح بن كسحل المهري فقال‏:‏ ما هذا ما بال مالنا يخرج من بلادنا‏.‏ 
ردّوه فردوه حتى وقف على باب المسجد فقال‏:‏ أخذتم عطياتكم وأرزاقكم وعطاء عيالكم ونوائبكم قالوا‏:‏ نعم قال‏:‏ لا بارك الله لهم فيه خذوه فساروا به‏.‏ وقال بعضهم‏:‏ جبى عمرو بن العاص عشرة آلاف دينار فكتب إليه عمر بن الخطاب بعجزه ويقول له جباية الروم‏:‏ عشرون ألف ألف دينار فلما كان العام المقبل جباه عمرو اثني عشر ألف ألف دينار وقال ابن لهيعة‏:‏ جبى عمرو بن العاص الإسكندرية الجزية ستمائة ألف دينار لأنه وجد فيها ثلاثمائة ألف من أهل الذمّة فرض عليهم دينارين دينارين والله تعالى أعلم‏.‏ ​[/FONT]​


----------



## manwal (11 مارس 2007)

مستنى ردك يا عضو يا مبارك ومستنى رد اى حد على يقين كامل انكو بعد الى شوفتوه معندكوش رد والفاصل بينا بعد كدا ايات الانجيل وايات القران ونشوف مين فيهم حق
يامن تقراء كلاماتى لااتحزن على مماتى فليوم اكون معك وغدا اكون فى التراب  فلا تبكى على فكلاماتى هى زكرياتى اينما توجد كلاماتى اكون انا هناك 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kingmoon (11 مارس 2007)

*كنت اتصور خطاء ... ان الحرباء فقط هى التى تتلون ....!*

الى السيد المدعى بانه مسلم 
انا اعرف ان الاسلام يعنى السلام والمحبه .. ولكنى لم اجد اى وجود لهذه الكلمات فى كلام الداعيه الصغير ..
الذى يقول الى الاخ المسيحى .. اذا مش عاجبك سيبها واخرج ..
يا استاذ :
كلنا نعرف ان عمر ابن العاص ادخل الاسلام الى مصر بالسيف , يعنى بالقوه..
وفى ناس فضلت على دينها زى المسيحيين وقاومو كل الاهوال من اجل الالتزام بدينهم وعدم الانخراط منو الى دين اخر حتى لو كلف ذلك حياتهم .. وفضلو لحد اللحظه مسيحيين ابا عن جد ..
وفى ناس نزعو جلودهم وتحولو حسب المحيط دون الالتزام لا بدين ولا بمبادىء ..
ودول انا اسميهم الحرباء البشريه ... 
يعنى دول مستعدين يتحول فى كل وقت وحسب الظروف وحسب الاقوى .. دول هم المسلمين الموجودين الان بيننا ,, ومنهم حضرة الداعيه الصغير ...
وبما انكم عندكم الاستعداع على التغيير فمن باب اولى انكم الذين يخرجون لان:
عندكم قابليت التلوين والتغيير وليس عندكم عقيده ثابته..
ولانكم عندكم استعداد تبيعو الاسلام مع من تجدوه قوى وفيه المصلحه ..... وعجبى !! :bud:


----------



## elsadawey2 (12 مارس 2007)

يا أخ كنج لمون لو مش عاجبك انت كمان الحدود تفود جمل مش عاجبك العيشه هنا اتكل علي ربك وورينا عرض كتافك هتقعد تقعد بأدبك وما نسمعلكوش حس خالص غير هنا في المنتدي اللي انتو عاملينه هنا ومداريين ورا أجهزة الكمبيوتر وعاملين فيها أسود وأرجل واحد فيكم ما يستجريش يقول ربع ولا خمس ولا حتي تسع ولا عشر الكلام اللي بيقوله هنا وعامل فيها أسد لو فيكم راجل يقول الكلام دا علني ويورينا نفسه بدل ما انتو بتعملوا علي رأي المثل اللي بيقول الكلب قدام بيته أسد هههههههههههههه 
عاجبك العيشه علي كده أهلا وسهلا مش عاجبك اتفضل مع الف مليون سلامه روح لحبايبك في الغرب النصاري اللي زيك عيش معاهم وريحنا


----------



## egyfinance (13 مارس 2007)

*elsadawey2 ...stop your dirty talks*

*فهل كلما عجزتم عن الرد على اى شبهة فى هذا الموقع نجدكم تنحدرون الى تلك الكلمات البذيئة؟ بدلا من الدفع حجة بحجة و دليل بدليل ؟ 
صديق الموقع ، اعلم ان مصر ليست للمسيحيين و لا للمسلمين بل هى للمسيح و لن يتركها المسيح من يده لاصحاب اية ديانة شيطانية كتلك التى نشرها محمد عبد الشيطان و اعتنقتها انت 
الحدود التى تفوت جمل هى من فوتت ارهابييكم فى اوربا و امريكا و استراليا لينعموا بخيراتها و ياكلوا منها تلك الحدود هى التى تدخل لكم معونات المسيحيين و مساعداتهم و لولاها لعشتم فى ظلام ، تلك الحدود لم و لن تخرج المسيحية من مصر ، نعم المسلمون اليوم يشعلون نيران الاضطهاد مرة اخرى فى مصر و لكنها لو تعلم اقل بكثير من ما فعله مغتصب الفتيات عمر ابن الخطاب و ثعلب الاسلام النجس عمرو ابن العاص و رغم هذا لم تغرب شمس المسيحية عن مصر فما زالت اجراس الكنائس تقرع و ما زالت القداسات تقام و ما زال المسيحيون يملكون الكثير فى مصر فمن الذى عليه تركها ؟ اهلها ام مغتصبوها؟ و على فكرة حسنا فى كل جزء فى مصر فى صحاريها و وديانها ، على الانترنت و على الفضائيات و على الراديو و على الجرائد و المجلات و ك وسائل الاعلام ، نحن بما منحه رب المجد لنا من اجنحة النسور تعطينا القوة لان نحلق اينما ووقتما نشاء مالكين كل حجج ضد عقيدتكم الهشة لنبيكم عبد الشيطان و لم ولن ننسحب حتى تعود مصر كلها للمسيح فى يوم بعد او قرب لا بد اتى ،و على فكرة بعد 12 سنة فى المسيحية سبقتها 25 سنة فى الاسلام لم اتردد لحظة فى اعلان عقيدتى بل و جذبت بسببها اثنين من المسلمين ، و لن اتوقف .
اما موضوع روح لحبايبك النصارى فى الغرب اللى قلتها فحبايبنا النصارى هما بس اللى مخلينكم بنى ادمين ولولا كده كنتم زى بقيت اخوانكم المجرمين مرميين زى ال..... فى السجون و المعتقلات المصرية اللى ما اتعملتش الا ليكوا انتوا و يا اما هى يا اما خير حبايبنا فى اللغرب اللى مخليكم فعلا بنى ادمين فكفاية اهانة و اعلم انه لولا المسيحيون لكنتم ما زلتم سكان خيام تقولون لمعيزكم و نسائكم هررررررررررررررررررررررررر.!!!*


----------



## Moony34 (13 مارس 2007)

elsadawey2 قال:


> يا أخ كنج لمون لو مش عاجبك انت كمان الحدود تفود جمل مش عاجبك العيشه هنا اتكل علي ربك وورينا عرض كتافك هتقعد تقعد بأدبك وما نسمعلكوش حس خالص غير هنا في المنتدي اللي انتو عاملينه هنا ومداريين ورا أجهزة الكمبيوتر وعاملين فيها أسود وأرجل واحد فيكم ما يستجريش يقول ربع ولا خمس ولا حتي تسع ولا عشر الكلام اللي بيقوله هنا وعامل فيها أسد لو فيكم راجل يقول الكلام دا علني ويورينا نفسه بدل ما انتو بتعملوا علي رأي المثل اللي بيقول الكلب قدام بيته أسد هههههههههههههه
> عاجبك العيشه علي كده أهلا وسهلا مش عاجبك اتفضل مع الف مليون سلامه روح لحبايبك في الغرب النصاري اللي زيك عيش معاهم وريحنا





ردك يدل علي الضعف وليس القوة لأنك لو إنسان قوي كنت عرفت ترد علي الموضوع لكن من كتر ضعفك ابتديت تتكلم بعنف بدل ما تتكلم بمنطق...
فعلا كل إناء ينضح بما فيه


----------



## THE GALILEAN (13 مارس 2007)

monlove قال:


> ممكن نتناقش مع بعض في موضوع
> 
> لية المسيحين مكروهين من المسلمين اية اللي احنا عملناه عشان نتكروة وياري اعرف اراكم
> موضوع بتاع البنت اللي اسمها ميرنا اللي اتخطفت لية اية الصبح في كدة لية بتكرهونا لية رغم اني احنا بنحاول بجميع الطرق يبقي في محبة بين الجميع ؟؟؟؟



موضوع مهم
السيد المسيح كان مكروها من اعداء الخير وحتى الآن هناك من يريد ان يشوه صورة السيد المسيح

فطبعا من الطبيعي ان اتباعه يكونوا مكروهين ومهاجمين من اعداء الخير


----------



## elsadawey2 (14 مارس 2007)

egyfinance قال:


> *فهل كلما عجزتم عن الرد على اى شبهة فى هذا الموقع نجدكم تنحدرون الى تلك الكلمات البذيئة؟ بدلا من الدفع حجة بحجة و دليل بدليل ؟
> صديق الموقع ، اعلم ان مصر ليست للمسيحيين و لا للمسلمين بل هى للمسيح و لن يتركها المسيح من يده لاصحاب اية ديانة شيطانية كتلك التى نشرها محمد عبد الشيطان و اعتنقتها انت
> الحدود التى تفوت جمل هى من فوتت ارهابييكم فى اوربا و امريكا و استراليا لينعموا بخيراتها و ياكلوا منها تلك الحدود هى التى تدخل لكم معونات المسيحيين و مساعداتهم و لولاها لعشتم فى ظلام ، تلك الحدود لم و لن تخرج المسيحية من مصر ، نعم المسلمون اليوم يشعلون نيران الاضطهاد مرة اخرى فى مصر و لكنها لو تعلم اقل بكثير من ما فعله مغتصب الفتيات عمر ابن الخطاب و ثعلب الاسلام النجس عمرو ابن العاص و رغم هذا لم تغرب شمس المسيحية عن مصر فما زالت اجراس الكنائس تقرع و ما زالت القداسات تقام و ما زال المسيحيون يملكون الكثير فى مصر فمن الذى عليه تركها ؟ اهلها ام مغتصبوها؟ و على فكرة حسنا فى كل جزء فى مصر فى صحاريها و وديانها ، على الانترنت و على الفضائيات و على الراديو و على الجرائد و المجلات و ك وسائل الاعلام ، نحن بما منحه رب المجد لنا من اجنحة النسور تعطينا القوة لان نحلق اينما ووقتما نشاء مالكين كل حجج ضد عقيدتكم الهشة لنبيكم عبد الشيطان و لم ولن ننسحب حتى تعود مصر كلها للمسيح فى يوم بعد او قرب لا بد اتى ،و على فكرة بعد 12 سنة فى المسيحية سبقتها 25 سنة فى الاسلام لم اتردد لحظة فى اعلان عقيدتى بل و جذبت بسببها اثنين من المسلمين ، و لن اتوقف .
> اما موضوع روح لحبايبك النصارى فى الغرب اللى قلتها فحبايبنا النصارى هما بس اللى مخلينكم بنى ادمين ولولا كده كنتم زى بقيت اخوانكم المجرمين مرميين زى ال..... فى السجون و المعتقلات المصرية اللى ما اتعملتش الا ليكوا انتوا و يا اما هى يا اما خير حبايبنا فى اللغرب اللى مخليكم فعلا بنى ادمين فكفاية اهانة و اعلم انه لولا المسيحيون لكنتم ما زلتم سكان خيام تقولون لمعيزكم و نسائكم هررررررررررررررررررررررررر.!!!*



طبعا كل كلامك مش مستاهل اني أرد عليه لانه كله مغالطات وبعد عن الواقع ومجادله لا هتودي ولا هتجيب انا بس هأرد عشان حكاية هرررررررررررررررررررررررررر دي :ura1: 
وعايز أعرف من أمتي المصريين بيسكنوا في خيام وبيرعوا غنم يا بتاع الهررررررررررر 
انت ما تعرفش ان مصر من يوم ربنا ما خلقها وهي متحضره وليها حضارة العالم كله بيتكلم عنها واسمها الحضارة الفرعونية ولا دي هتنكرها ؟؟ يبقي خيام ايه ومعيز ايه يا بتاع الهرررررررررر انت


----------



## elsadawey2 (14 مارس 2007)

the Galilean قال:


> موضوع مهم
> السيد المسيح كان مكروها من اعداء الخير وحتى الآن هناك من يريد ان يشوه صورة السيد المسيح
> 
> فطبعا من الطبيعي ان اتباعه يكونوا مكروهين ومهاجمين من اعداء الخير



*يا أخي بلاش عبط وكلام أهبل مين ده اللي بيكره المسيح وعايز يشوه صورته انت بتفنن ولا بتألف من دماغك ولا خيالك المريض مخليك تثرثر بكلام تافه مالوش اي اساس من الصحه اقري كويس عن المسيح في الاسلام ومكانته عندنا وفي قلوبنا هو ومريم العذراء وعن نزول المسيح قبل يوم القيامه ليحكم في الارض ويملأها عدل وسلام وخير وانت تعرف اننا بنحب المسيح أكتر منكم ومن اللي بيعلموكوا تحبوه وانت هتعرف كمان اننا بنؤمن بالمسيح أكتر منكم ومن اللي بيعلموكوا تأمنوا بيه بلاش كلام أجوف وهزيل وبس كويس في منتداكم المحترم وانت تشوف مين فينا بيحترم المسيح وكل رسل ربنا ومين فينا سباب ولعان عمال علي بطال *


----------



## elsadawey2 (14 مارس 2007)

خد أقري كده وشوف احنا المسيح بالنسبة لينا ايه 

نزول عيسى بن مريم :  
ويجتمعون في المناره الشرقية بدمشق , في المسجد الأبيض (قال بعض العلماء أنه المسجد الأموي) , المهدي يكون موجود والجاهدون معه يريدون مقاتله الدجال ولكن لايستطيعون , وفجأة يسمعون الغوث (جائكم الغوث , جائكم الغوث) ويكون ذلك الفجر بين الأذان والإقامة. والغوث هو عيسى بن مريم ينزل من السماء على جناحي ملك , فيصف الناس لصلاة الفجر ويقدم المهدي عيسى بن مريم للصلاه بالناس , فما يرضى عيسى عليه السلام ويقدم المهدي للصلاة ويصلي ثم يحمل الرايه عيسى بن مريم , وتنطلق صيحات الجهاد (الله أكبر) إلى فلسطين ويحصل القتال فينطق الشجر والحجر يامسلم ياعبد الله , هذا يهودي ورائي فأقتله , فيقتله المسلم فلا يسلط أحد على الدجال إلا عيسى أبن مريم فيضربه بحربه فيتقتله ويرفع الرمح الذي سال به دم ذلك النجس ويكبر المسلمون ويبدأ النصر وينطلق الفرح بين الناس وتنطلق البشرى في الأرض. فيخبر الله عز وجل عيسى بن مريم , ياعيسى حرز عبادي إلى الطور (أهربوا إلى جبال الطور), لماذا؟؟ قد أخرجت عباداً لايدان لأحد على قتالهم (أي سوف يأتي قوم الآن لايستطيع عيسى ولا المجاهدون على قتالهم) 
خروج يأجوج ومأجوج :  
فيهرب المسلمون إلى رؤوس الجبال , ويخرج يأجوج ومأجوج لايتركون أخضر ولايابس , بل يأتون على بحيره فيشربونها عن أخرها (تجف) , حتى يأتي أخرهم فيقول , قد كان في هذه ماء. طبعاً مكث عيسى في الأرض كان لسبع سنين , كل هذه الأحداث تحدث في سبع سنين , عيسى الآن من المؤمنين على الجبال يدعون الله جل وعلا  , ويأجوج ومأجوج يعيثون بالأرض مفسدين وظنوا أنهم قد قتلوا وقضوا على جميع أهل الأرض , ويقولن نريد أن نقتل ونقضي على أهل السماء , فيرمون سهامهم إلى السماء ,فيذهب السهم ويرجع بالدم فيظنون أنهم قتلوا أهل السماء (يخادعون الله وهو خادعهم) 
نهاية يأجوج ومأجوج وموت عيسى عليه السلام : 
بعد أن يلتهوا بمغنمهم ويدعوا عيسى بن مريم والمؤمنون الصادقون ,  يرسل الله عز وجل على يأجوج ومأجوج دودة أسمها النغف يقتلهم كلهم كقتل نفس واحدة .. 
فيرسل عيسى بن مريم رجلا من خير الناس لينزل من الجبل ليرى ماحدث على الأرض , فينظر ويرجع يبشر عيسى ومن معه أنهم قد ماتوا وأهلكهم الله. فينزل عيسى والمؤمنون إلى الأرض مستبشرين بقتل يأجوج ومأجوج وعندها يدعوا عيسى ربه بأن ينجيه ويخلصه لأنهم قد أنتنوا الأرض كلها , فتأتي طيور عظيمة فتحمل هذه الجثث , وينزل المطر فيغسل الأرض , ثم تنبت الأرض ويحكم عيسى بن مريم حكمه العادل في الأرض , فتنبت الأرض وتكثر الخيرات , ثم يموت عيسى بن مريم . 
علي الله تفهم وتعرف مكانته ومكانه بالنسبه لكل مسلم وتعرف انه مقدس عندنا أكتر منكم بكتير قوي واننا بنحترمه ونحبه اكتر منكم بكتير قوي


----------



## ashrafo (15 مارس 2007)

الحقيقة المسلمون حاليا يكرهون  حتى انفسهم يكرهون حتى بعضهم البعض


----------



## egyfinance (15 مارس 2007)

*elsadawey2*

اتعرف مشكلة مصر؟ مشكلتها فى اهلها فكما قلت باستثناء القبط المسيحيين فقط اصحاب الارض الاصليين فكل من فيها هم من عشرات الجنسيات الاخرى اغلبها بدوى ممن اتوها غازين سواء مع عمرو بن العاص او مع غيرهم ، انا والدتى باباها من بخارة اوزبكستان و مامتها من نوفوروسيسك فى روسيا و بابا مامته من الصعيد الذى هو اصل المصريين و باباه من قبيلة بنى غبن البدوية ، و اتحداك والا رميتك بالكذب لو انكرت انك من اصول مشابهة ، هؤلاء هم المصريون اليوم ، بظرميت ، على كل جنسية يا باتيستا ، اما حكاية هرررررررررررررررررررر ههههههههههههه فلان اغلب المصريين هتلاقيهم من جذور بدوية ان لم يكن كاصل ثابت فعلى الاقل فى احد جذور عائلاتهم ،لا توجد عائلة مسلمة واحدة فى مصر جذورها كلها مصرية 100% ستجد فيهال الجذور الاوربية و الاسيوية و ان كانت اغلبية جذورهم بدوية عربية لهذا يحنون جدا لتراب جذورهم فى الخليج فترى قلوبهم و عيونهم معلقة بعقد عمل فى دولة خليجية موش بس للفلوس لا لكن فى كتييييير اوى بيسافروا بس لانهم مؤمنين بان البدو المتخلفين دول همة اصلهم ، عموما دور فى جذوركم و ابقى رد و انا مستنى ردك لما تسئل كبار عيلتك عن اصولكم فيقولوا لك انك من جذور فيها عرق اسيوى او بدوى او حتى اوربى من ايام الاحتلال او الهجرة ......... الاقباط المسيحيين بس يا حبيبى هما اهل مصر الاصليين ، معاك فى ان بعضهم اسلم لكن معظم اللى اسلم نال الرضا السامى من السفاح ابن العاص و تزوج بعرب او مسلمين من دول اخرى و الا كان ازاى هيعمل اسرة ؟ علشان كده افتقد المسلمون للعرق القبطى الاصيل !.عرفت منين جت كلمة هررررررررررررررررر ؟ على فكرة انا لو كنت فضلت مع قبائل الهررررررررررر دول كنت هاقبل الكلام اللى كتبته لانها الحقيقة لكن يشفع لى انى فى جذورى روس و اوزبك قوقاز كلهم هههههههههه .و باتشرف جدا باصلى الروسى ده مع كل اللى باتكلم معاهم لكن عمرى ما قلت لحد انى بافتخر باتى قبطى ليه ؟ لان الانتماء القبطى مصدر فخر لكن لا يتوفر فى لذلك اعتز باصلى الروسى .


----------



## elsadawey2 (16 مارس 2007)

ashrafo قال:


> الحقيقة المسلمون حاليا يكرهون  حتى انفسهم يكرهون حتى بعضهم البعض



وجبت منين الحقيقه دي يا أستاذ ashrafo ؟؟ 
من خيالك الواسع ولا من أضغاس أحلامك ؟؟


----------



## ashrafo (16 مارس 2007)

ليه انت مش عايش في هذا العالم  لا ترى ما يفعل السنة في الشيعة و الشيعة في السنة و الى اخره من باقي المذاهب و الطوائف بل حتى اصحاب الطائفة الواحدة يتحاربون


----------



## islamgawish (16 مارس 2007)

يا جماعة حرام عليكم
ولله احنا بنحبكم اكتر من اى شخص
كفاية انا ليا اصدقاء مسحيين واناتيمى 
وعلى طول مع بعض فى الحلوة والمرة 
وانا مسلم ومعتاد على الصلاة والحمد لله 
فأنا مش عارف لية بجد بتعملوا كدة وبتقولوا كدة
مش عارف...


----------



## egyfinance (16 مارس 2007)

*to islamgawish*

*تحية طيبة صديقى العزيز ، اريد ان اجيبك عن سؤالك فقط من خلال سبب عضويتى فى الموقع فانا لست مسئولا به لاجيبك باجابة تمثل الموقع و لكنى اجيب بما يعكس سبب عضويتى و هو اننى احب المسلمين حبا شديدا جدا و عائلتى نفسها من المسلمين فكيف تظن انى اكرههم ، و لكن ستلاحظ فى الفترة الاخيرة على الاكثر ظهور غير مبرر للتيار الدينى الاصولى الاسلامى هذا التيار الذى لم يجد شيئا يلت و يعجن فيه غير تناول عقيدتى الغالية بكل اسائة و تجريح لماذا ؟ لا اعرف ، ادعوك فقط للدخول مرة واحدة لكشك الجمهورية فى محطة قطارات مصر برمسيس لترى بام عينيك كيف تعرض الكتب التى تسب و تشتم بكل جهل و غباء فى عقيدتى ، الاهرام و اخبار الجمعة و هى جرائد حكومية امتلئت بكل سب و تجريح بغير علم فى عقيدتى لماذا ؟ لا اعلم و على العموم لا بعنبنى ان اعلم فقط ما يعنتينى هو ان حق ازدراء المسيحية هو حق مكفول لكل مواطن مسلم فى اى وسيلة اعلام بينما لن اقول حق انتقاد الاسلام بعلم و فهم فعلا و من امهات الكتب الاسلامية كما نفعل هنا ، بل حتى حق الدفاع عن عقيدتنا و توضيح الباطل الذى بنى عليه هذا الازدراء محرومين منه فى اى اعلام عدا الانترنت لانه وسيلة لا تسيطر عليها الحكومات المسلمة ، فانا هنا لاقول اولا اننا نملك عقيدة لا يمكن هدمها و ثانيا و اخيرا ان من كان بيته من زجاج فلا يرمى بيوت الاخرين الصخرية !! بالطوب و الا لكان احمق فعلا ، فلا الاسلام هو هذا الدين السماوى القوى ولا المسيحية هى تلك الديانة الضعيفة، انتم اغلبية و تريدون المعيشة كاغلبية فحسنا لكم ما تريدون بكل رحابة صدر اما ان تعطيكم اغلبيتكم العددية الحق فى طعن عقيدتنا فستفتحون على انفسكم ابواب الجحيم !. *


----------



## teto55555 (16 مارس 2007)

مين اللى قال اننا بنكرهكم ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abdoujoe (17 مارس 2007)

احنا ما بنكره المسيحيين لانو دينا امرنا  بالتعايش مع معتنقي الشرائع الاخرى  بس احنا اللي بيتعمل فينا ربنا وحدو اللي عالم فيه بتكونو مناح معنا بنكونو مناح معكن   بس بدي قول شغلة انو جل المسيحيين هون بالمنتديات بيسبو الاسلام والرسول الكريم   الله يهديكم بس احنا مابنقدر نسب دينكن وعيسى عليه السلام لان المسيحية من عند الله وعيسى نبي من انبياء الله                                    فوتو عقوقل ارت وشوفو الكعية المشرفة    رح تشوفو معجزة من معجزات الله     وفوتو عهالموقع كمان http://www.imanway1.com/horras/showthread.php?p=31124


----------



## محب للمسيح (21 مارس 2007)

monlove قال:


> ممكن نتناقش مع بعض في موضوع
> 
> لية المسيحين مكروهين من المسلمين اية اللي احنا عملناه عشان نتكروة وياري اعرف اراكم
> موضوع بتاع البنت اللي اسمها ميرنا اللي اتخطفت لية اية الصبح في كدة لية بتكرهونا لية رغم اني احنا بنحاول بجميع الطرق يبقي في محبة بين الجميع ؟؟؟؟



مين قال اننا بكرهكم انا عينه عشوائيه من المسلمين عمرى مكرتهكم وله  هاكرهكم رغم ان فيكم شويه مستفزين


----------



## G.mlko (21 مارس 2007)

خيو وبكل صراحة أخوانا الأسلام ما يحبونا 
لأنن أحسن منن وأنا هاد برأيي الشخصي
ومشكور على طرح هل فكرة المثيرة للجدل


----------



## elsadawey2 (21 مارس 2007)

أحسن مننا في ايه يا منعم أكمنكوا يعني بتعبدوا تلاته في واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

